# Heroic schon ab Wohlwollend!



## Gramarye (21. Oktober 2007)

Blizzard Lead Designer Jeff ''Tigole'' Kaplan hat im offiziellen Forum gerade bestätigt, dass ab Patch 2.3 heroische Instanzen schon ab Wohlwollend verfügbar sind

Zum Post

jetzt meine Frage: Wie findet ihr das??

ich persönlich finde es gut, da man jetzt nicht mehr ewig in Inis muss, wenn man frisch 70 is (man findet auch kaum Leute dafür)


----------



## Falloutboy (21. Oktober 2007)

Naja, man muss schon abwägen, dass viele 70er lange gefarmt haben nur um endlich heroic gehem zu können.
Nun aber kann fast jeder neue 70er sofort heroic gehen.
Dass wiederum ist natürlich totaler Quatsch da man mit blau/grünem 65-69 Equip nicht mal an den Trash-Mobs vorbeikommt, also sind Non-Heroic-Instanzgänge vor Heroic-Innis sowieso Pflicht.
MfG
Falloutboy(Madmortem/70 Hunter)


----------



## Jonnyvoda (21. Oktober 2007)

Finde es durchaus gut, dass Blizzard diesen Weg ergreift... Wenn man die Equipentwicklung ansieht ist auch als "frischer" 70er Karazhan etc. kein Problem mehr.
Ich denke Blizzard wollte eine gewisse "Grunderfahrung" für die Instanzen schaffen, indem man einfach öfters in die unterschiedlichen Instanzen rein muss, um seinen Ruf zu pushen.
Da es sich bei den "neuen" 70ern jetzt so wie so meist um Twinks handelt, kann Blizzard durchaus die Anforderung lockern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oracos (21. Oktober 2007)

find das ganz praktisch so können twink eher heros gehen z.b. mein dudu(twink) hat ein spitzen heil equip womit ich ohne probleme ssc heilen könnte obwohl er net ma 5 tage spielzeit auf 70 hat^^ und da habe ich kaum lust non hero inzen zu gehen


----------



## wýrm.. (21. Oktober 2007)

ich finde die idee super! auf unserem server findet man fast nie grp´n für heroic , vll geht so endlich mal was auf:=)


----------



## Goblinschredder (21. Oktober 2007)

Kann Falloutboy nur zustimmen. Mit frisch 70er equip kommst du sowieso nicht weit.

Es sollte so ne Art Probe geben. Wenn man irgendwas bestimmtest schafft, dann bekommt man den Key.
Ich gehe zwar Kara und 25er Instanzen und hab trotzdem nicht alle Fraktionen auf respektvoll *schäm*
Der Grund dafür ist, dass es sich einfach nicht lohnt. In den Instanzen auf "normal" langweilst du dich als Heiler einfach. Wenn du dann auf noch ne Gruppe von deinen Raidmitgliedern hast, kannst du alle 2 Min eine Taste drücken. Die heroischen Instanzen sind da mehr Anspruch, aber dann ewig eine Instanz abzufarmen, um sie dann auf heroic zu spielen ist auch nicht das wahre.

lg


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Oktober 2007)

Naja viel farmen war umsonst aber ist ok finde ich für die Leute, die noch was anderes zu tuen haben als WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasGROT (21. Oktober 2007)

da frag ich mich warum mein hunter (ingi) über haupt so viel inzen gemacht hat .. den ruf hab ich nirgendwo gebraucht ....

aba wie schon gesagt mit dem blau/grünen equip das man meistens est hat wenn man irgendwo wohlwollend ist kommt man net weit in heroic ...


----------



## Tahiria (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds gut das man nur noch Wohlwollend sein muss um Heroic Instanzen
gehen zu können^^
Endlich nicht mehr so lange farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homu (21. Oktober 2007)

ich finds net soo gut. Das system mit respektvoll = hero war wie ein Filter gewesen. also eben nur spieler mit spielerfahrung und zum teil guten eqip kommen rein. jetzt wos weggeschafft is kommen halt auch spieler die gereade mal 70 geworden sind evlt rein, das is nicht zu erwarten dass die grp dann weit kommen....


----------



## homu (21. Oktober 2007)

ich finds net soo gut. Das system mit respektvoll = hero war wie ein Filter gewesen. also eben nur spieler mit spielerfahrung und zum teil guten eqip kommen rein. jetzt wos weggeschafft is kommen halt auch spieler die gereade mal 70 geworden sind evlt rein, das is nicht zu erwarten dass die grp dann weit kommen....


----------



## Dia696 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi, also ich finde was Blizz im mom macht eher ein Witz, leichter lvln, Inis sollen Leichter werden und nun auch noch Heroisch auf Wohlwollend?? na prima noch mehr Noobs die man durchziehen muss oder die die Inis versauen Prima.

Warum macht man solche erleichterungen den Nicht erst für die die Gewisse Erfolge erzielt haben. Zb Lvl 60, Lvl70, schon respektvoll, etc.

Ich muß ehrlich sagen das einen das Spiel mit ständiger erleichterungen bald kein Spaß mehr macht, ich denke es kommt mal wieder nur den Kiddys zugute und ich kenne mehrere die das genauso sehen und teilweise schon  kaum noch spielen.

Ich fürchte das Blizz damit einen falschen Weg geht aber naja scheinbar geht es nur schnell mehr spieler zu bekommen anstatt weiterhin Langfristigen Spielspaß zu garantieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharot (21. Oktober 2007)

Schönen guten Tag allerseits!
Blizzard hat nicht umsonst die Heroics erst ab Respektvoll gewährt, da man vorher erstmal in den non-heroic-Instanzen Erfahrung (wobei das bei Twinks nicht der Fall ist) und Equipment sammeln sollte.
Deswegen stimme ich dem Beitrag von "Falloutboy" zu.
Es macht ehrlich gesagt keinen Sinn in die Heroics zu gehen wenn man noch Items für unter St. 70 trägt.
Meine Erfahrungen zeigen, dass man mehr Leute für Heroische Instanzengänge findet, als für die Normalen.
Andererseits gehe ich auch lieber Heroisch, da man dort einfach erhobenen Ansprüchen ausgesetzt ist.
Bezüglich Karazhan - Es gibt sicherlich auch viele Spieler, die mit grünem Equip nach Karazhan kommen, aber dann auch nur was erreichen, wenn im Schlachtzug schon episch-equipte Leute rumlaufen (was in heroischen Instanzen genauso aussehen kann).
Hm, da kommt mir ein Gedanke bezüglich der Schlachtzuginstanz "Festung der Stürme - Das Auge" : Hierfür muss man eine ehlend lange Questreihe erledigen und letzten Endes in 4 heroische Instanzen gehen. Dazu benötigt man Respektvoll bei der Expedtion des Cenarius, den Sha'tar, Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste und dem Unteren Viertel, was dann einfacher für die Leute wäre, da man dann schon mit Wohlwollend rein kann. Das ist etwas übertrieben, da dann der Anspruch fehlt, oder wie seht ihr das?
Meiner Meinung nach eine eher sinnlose Änderung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victo (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung,so spart man sich zumindest ein wenig Farmerei. Und dass durch diese herabsenkung mehr schlechte Spieler heroics gehen wage ich zu bezweifeln,atm laufen schon genug Heinis herum,die vom Spiel anscheinend wenig Ahnung haben. Das wird dadurch kaum noch schlimmer werden,schliesslich war das Farmen auf Respektvoll spielerisch nciht allzu anspruchsvoll,sondern eher eine Sache der Geduld und Ausdauer.



Goblinschredder schrieb:


> Ich gehe zwar Kara und 25er Instanzen und hab trotzdem nicht alle Fraktionen auf respektvoll *schäm*
> lg



Geht mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Edit: @ Tharot: Die Prequest wurde nach meinem Wissen bereits abgeschafft.
Abgesehen davon,sollte man für Das Auge ja bereits vorher in kara usw. Erfahrung gesammelt haben,einfach so reingehen wird da ja eher niemand.


----------



## Draft (21. Oktober 2007)

@Falloutboy, signed.


----------



## Gramarye (21. Oktober 2007)

klar ich finde es auch nicht soo gut, dass dann leute mit grüner ausrüstung da rein können, aber ich z.b. habe eine relativ gute ausrüstung und bin noch nicht ganz  respektvoll...man kann das ganze also nicht so verallgemeinern..obwohl natürlich die kiddys mit ihren grün-equippten chars wieder nerven werden...


----------



## i2lurchi (21. Oktober 2007)

lol für was farm ich jetzt seit monaten meinen Ruf^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na toll, den "neuen" 70ern alles leicht machen, warum nicht gleich mit grün Equip Schwarzen Tempel gehen???
Erst mal alle Zugangsquests abschaffen und jetzt das, ich glaub Blizz will wirklich mehr Kiddys das Leben leichter machen!

Für mich ist diese Regel absoluter SCHWACHSINN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharot (21. Oktober 2007)

@Victo: ach , ehrlich^^? *verwirrt*

Irgendwie finde ich es mit der Rumfarmerei zwar übertrieben, aber Wohlwollend hat man dann doch etwas "zu schnell". Schön und gut, dass man schneller in die anspruchsvolleren Instanzen kommt, aber das wird dann wahrscheinlich noch mehr ausgenutzt von den ganzen "ichbingrünequiptunddasreichtweilichimbabin-Leuten"^^.
Klar, wer besonnen denkt, dass er da so nicht weit kommt, der farmt noch das Equip, aber ich sehe da ein ... ääähm ... Noob-Problem (?)


----------



## Achereto (21. Oktober 2007)

Wenn man frisch 70 ist, hat man noch gar nicht die Ausrüstung, um in heroische Instanzen zu gehen. Die meisten Inis erfordern zumindest mal nahezu blaue Ausrüstung.

Wohlwollend kann jeder in sehr kurzer Zeit werden (meist ist man das schon nach Beendigung aller Quests), weshalb dann wohl auch "jeder" in herosiche Instanzen gehen wird.

Schade aus meiner Sicht, da sich heroische Instanzen bisher dadurch ausgezeichnet haben, dass dort nur Spieler reingegangen sind, die wussten, wie man spielt. Wenn dann ab 2.3 "alle" rein dürfen, erwarte ich einen mehr oder weniger schlagartigen Rückgang der Qualität der Randomgruppen.

Deshalb werde ich dann wohl nurnoch Gildenintern und mit Freunden in Instanzen gehen...


----------



## Victo (21. Oktober 2007)

Joa,ich meine,dass die Quest genau wie die SSC Pre mit 2.1.irgendwas abgeschafft wurde,kann mich aber auch irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das noob-Problem lässt sich ja durch abchecken des Equips vor dem inibesuch vermeiden.
Im Endeffekt muss ich aber auch zugeben,dass mich das ganze nciht mehr wirklich interessiert,weil ich in die Heroicinis Equipbedingt nicht mehr gehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zorrak (21. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich mir anschau das man höllenfeuerzitadelle und echsenkessel dann in zukunft heroic gehen kann ohne 1x normal dringewesen zu sein fällt mir echt nix mehr dazu ein. Man sieht ja momentan schon den Trend das viele direkt von grün auf epic wollen. Also irgendwie übertreibts blizz momentan mit dem "leichter machen". (siehe epicdrops vom reiter der ja mal gar nix kann)


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. Oktober 2007)

also ich finde diese idee eig ganz n1 da ich meistens null bock und zeit habe den ruf für die ganzen fraktionen zu farmen was einem meistens noch dadurch erschwert wird dass man keine grp findet.

andererseits finde ich es auch net so gut, da man dann wie schon gesagt nur noch kiddys mit ihren grün equippten 70ern dort sieht und statt ruf repkosten farmt wie en wilder oda 5-6 stunden für ne ini braucht die man mit blau equippten70ern in ca 1,5-2 stunden schafft.

als lösung des problems wäre eben das blizz sowas einbaut das man nur ne grp für heroic inis suchen kann wenn man dementsprechend equippt ist (heißt blau oda besser). aba ich denkma das wird ziemlich schwierig bis unmöglich sein einzubauen.

Meine Meinung zum abschluss gut für gelegneheitsspieler, schlecht für leute ohne gilde xD

MFG Dragonsdeath

PS: Bitte nehmt mir die rechtschreibfehler nit übel aba ich habe einfach keinen bock immer zu kontrollieren ob alles richtig geschrieben ist xD


----------



## Radängel (21. Oktober 2007)

man sollte die instanzen zumindest 1-2 mal non heroic gemacht haben sonst ist es totaler hirnriss da sofort auf heroic reinstapfen zu können


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Oktober 2007)

Zu der Sache mit "erstmal Equip farmen": Es wipen auch noch genügend Leute in den Heroics herum, welche eigentlich das Equip hätten.
Eine schöne Änderung, finde ich persönlich, da bekommt man doch mal wieder Lust einen Twink hochzuziehen und ist nicht von der lästigen Ruffarmerei abgeschreckt.


----------



## Dunham (21. Oktober 2007)

jo soll endlich abgeschafft werden, sonst schnappt man den ganzen noobs den platz in der normalen inni weg nur weil man beser equipt ist und dort kein item braucht

ps: eig ists mir aber auch schnuppe weil ich eh nur pvp mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tami12 (21. Oktober 2007)

An sich find ichs gut, weil ich jetzt für meine Flugform nciht mehr ewig farmen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weil farmen macht nunmal keinen Spaß. Die Balance bleibt trotzdem erhalten, du musst die ini ja trotzdem schaffen. Die wird ja nicht leichter. Besser wäre es wahrscheinlich gewesen, wenn man einfach den Weg hoch zu Respektvoll verkürzt hätte. Statt 12000 Ruf vielleicht 8000 oder so. Und  statt 21000 nur 12000 oder 16000.


----------



## Rhinitas (21. Oktober 2007)

Falloutboy schrieb:


> Naja, man muss schon abwägen, dass viele 70er lange gefarmt haben nur um endlich heroic gehem zu können.
> Nun aber kann fast jeder neue 70er sofort heroic gehen.
> Dass wiederum ist natürlich totaler Quatsch da man mit blau/grünem 65-69 Equip nicht mal an den Trash-Mobs vorbeikommt, also sind Non-Heroic-Instanzgänge vor Heroic-Innis sowieso Pflicht.
> MfG
> Falloutboy(Madmortem/70 Hunter)




Ganz meine Meinung. Das ist denke ich mal das größte Problem, da viele Spieler vielleicht einfach nur mal ihr erstes Epic haben wollen und sofort mit i-nem Crap-Equip da rein laufen.. Da macht es doch schon keinen Spaß mehr wenn man nur am Wipen ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlok (21. Oktober 2007)

also ich find supa

reggt mich aba auch wieda auf wenn hier welche mekern die meinen das es schlimm wäre wenn man da mit grünen eq reinkommt.
man muss so einen grün equipten ja nit mit nehmen zwinkt ein ja keiner dazu.

übring an die ganzen "*heul* alles war um sonst kiddys"

wow zoggt man um spaß zu haben wer wow zoggt nur um dort weiterzukommen und etwas zu erreichen ist krahnk bzw süchtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe zwar ein paar der Fraktionen beinahe soweit, das ich heroisch könnte, aber dieweil IMHO grade bei den Fraktionen für Heroisch das Ruffarmen mächtig ätzend ist, kann ich den Schritt nur begrüßen.

Grade für mich, der die 10er-Schlachtzüge nur selten und die 25er gar nicht sehen wird, ist das eine eindeutige Erleichterung.


----------



## Tja (21. Oktober 2007)

Da fragt man sich doch, wofür man Ewigkeiten Ruf farmt? 

Finde die Idee überhaupt nicht gut. So sind wieder mal alle jene die Blöden, welche sich ihren Ruf zusammenfarmen, der Rest kriegt es wieder nachgeschmissen...Umso sinnloser wird das Ganze, da man mit grünem Equip da drinnen eh nicht weit kommt..


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2007)

Mir persönlich ist es egal, da ich an Instanzen nichts habe. Ich finde die Regelung aber gut, denn mit BC wurde es einfach übertrieben. Da war es ja ein Wunder dass man nicht noch zum scheissen bei der Klofrau auf ehrfürchtig sein musste.

Ich wurde letztens von nem Freund auch gefragt ob ich in einer heroic aushelfen könnte - mangels Ruf konnte ich nicht. Und wenn 3 Leute vernünftig equipped sin, ist es kein problem wenn 2 eben nicht so toll ausgestattet sind. 
Natürlich gibt es bei den Instanzen auch Unterschiede bei der Schwierigkeit, aber wenn es nicht klappt merkt man das von alleine.


----------



## ApoY2k (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich fand Respektvoll ganz ehrlich völlig in Ordnung.
Hatte absolut keine probleme damit alle Keys in akzeptabler Zeit zu bekommen... Ach stimmt, vergessen... bin ja ein Suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (21. Oktober 2007)

Sehr gute Entscheidung. Dieses stumpide Rufgefarme war wirklich langweilig und einfach nur eine künstliche Verlängerung des Spiels.


----------



## Mallekrieger (21. Oktober 2007)

Hab genau die Meinung von Tikume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (21. Oktober 2007)

kann es sein das sie das machen damit alle die chance haben zum release des neuen add ons einigermaßen equipt zu sein, damit die startbedingungen gleich sind ?


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2007)

Glaube ich nicht, bei BC wurdest Du ja auch gleich zu Beginn über Quests entsprechend ausgestattet.


----------



## Dulkarash (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds gut mein main hat zwar schon alles aber mein "grüner" twink hat echt kein bock nochmal zu farmen also daumen hoch! :- ) 
PS: ist doch egal was blizzard vor hat mit Wotlk solange man Hero jetzt ab wohlwollend kann ;-)


----------



## Knightrider (21. Oktober 2007)

Gramarye schrieb:


> Blizzard Lead Designer Jeff ''Tigole'' Kaplan hat im offiziellen Forum gerade bestätigt, dass ab Patch 2.3 heroische Instanzen schon ab Wohlwollend verfügbar sind
> 
> Zum Post
> 
> ...



also ich finds iwie scheiße weil dann wirklich jeder "depp" in solche inis kann -.- aber iwie auch gut weil mann nimmer soviel farmen muss. ^^

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



                                                            gez. Knightrider


----------



## n8duSt (21. Oktober 2007)

Also da ich eher ein newbie bei WoW bin kann ich es nicht verstehen was ihr euch so aufregt, ich denke 90% aller Spieler gehen heroinis nur mit einer Stammgruppe oder mit Leuten aus der Gilde.
Und hab ihr vielleicht auch ma an die neue ini Zul'Aman gedacht?
Sie soll doch auch einiges an Equip voraussetzen.


Ich denke ihr regt euch nur alle so auf weil ihr so lange Ruf gefarmt hab und jetzt den Ruf nicht mehr braucht.
Aber mal ehrlich bei einigen Fraktionen gibt es auch tolle Rufbelohnung die man sich dort kaufen kann.

Und ausserdem wenn man sich nicht ganz blöd anstellt hat man auch schon mit frisch 70einiges an guten Equip.

gruß an alle die hier Kiddies beschimpfen obwohl sie geistig selbst welche sind.


----------



## Korgor (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde das *HAMMER*, endlich kein dummes rum gefarmen mehr.
Kann man auch mal mit Twinks da rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

@n8duSt, was ist wenn man keine Stamm Grpp hat oder keine Gilde, daran schon mal gedacht ?
Und noch was, das mit dem Zul'aman, muss man erst mal Kara gehen, das Zul bissl "stronger" als Kara ist.
Und ohne paar epics sollte man sich erst gar net Kara trauen.

Also :

Normal 70er Innis --->  heroic Innis ----> Kara ----> Gruul ------ [denk mal da ca. Zul'aman] ----> Magtheridon ---> ssc ---> Eye ----> Hyjal ---> BT


----------



## Rilgamon (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde es klasse finden!
Das würde das unsinnige Ruffarmen erleichtern!
Besonders für Twinks. Mein Priester hat kein Problem
eine Gruppe zu finden um mal eben irgendwo, irgendwen
zu legen um Ruf zu bekommen.
Als Schurke sieht die Welt schon anders aus. Da ist mir
jedes Mittel recht um schneller und einfacher an den Ruf
zu kommen.


----------



## Darkmessiah (21. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde Blizz sollte es bei Respektvoll belassen. 
Warum?

Naja als Schutz vor Frust.
Für meine Chars is zwar keine Herausforderung mehr aber es war früher schon ned leicht Hero Innis zu machen. Da wars fast Pflicht die normalen Innis alle mehrmals durchzumachen.
Aber wenns ab Honored is kannst du da bald mal rein. z.B. bist du bei Thrallmar (Horde FTW ;-P) schon nach a paar mal Blutkessel und Bollwerk wohlwollend... jetzt musst du viel durch Shatterd Halls rennen aber es macht auch Sinn. Du bekommst Equipt und dann bist du auch bereit Heroic zu machen.



./vote 4 Heroic ab Reverd!


gruß Darki!


----------



## ApoY2k (21. Oktober 2007)

Darkmessiah hat da garnicht so unrecht.

Heroic Instanzen sind was für Leute, die ein bisschen mehr Zeit investieren als andere. Und für Wphlwollend muss man NULL Zeit investieren.


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Heroic Instanzen sind was für Leute, die ein bisschen mehr Zeit investieren als andere.



Ach ja? Ich war auch schon in ner Heroic Instanz und hab 2 Stunden investiert. War halt Zufall dass ich da den Schlüssel mal hatte.
Ich sehe aber keinen logischen Grund, warum man die Spieler künstlich daran hindern sollte mit anderen zusammenzuspielen.


----------



## Dulkarash (21. Oktober 2007)

> Normal 70er Innis ---> heroic Innis ----> Kara ----> Gruul ------ [denk mal da ca. Zul'aman] ----> Magtheridon ---> ssc ---> Eye ----> Hyjal ---> BT


gruul vor maghteridon? also ich finde magh ist viel easier


----------



## jon_x (21. Oktober 2007)

nur weil man viel spielt heißt das noch lange nicht das man skill hat, jemand der sich mit seiner klasse auseinander setzt kann auch ein guter spieler sein ohne das er viel ingame erfahrung hat.
und mal im ernst der schwierigkeitsgrad von wow ist doch babylike, sogar bibi blocksbergs pony hof verlangt einem mehr ab.


----------



## Darkmessiah (21. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ach ja? Ich war auch schon in ner Heroic Instanz und hab 2 Stunden investiert. War halt Zufall dass ich da den Schlüssel mal hatte.
> Ich sehe aber keinen logischen Grund, warum man die Spieler künstlich daran hindern sollte mit anderen zusammenzuspielen.





Naja aber kA wie du des siehst aber naja warst du mal HDZ heroic? da hat man meist den ersten Hero Key weil man für die quests schon fast kA 10k Rep bekommt. Also Heroic is nix wo du mal nebenbei rein gehst. Außer eingespielte grp usw. aber mit ner RND grp sind heros schwer und fordernd und es kommt schon a bissal aufs Equipt an. Ich selbst geh sau viel Hero (ich spiel Elemental Shaman und Feral Druid) aber nur mit Leuten die ich kenn von denen ich weiß das was weitergeht. Ich hab mich selbst schon soo manches mal geärgert übers Ruffarmen nur irgendwann droppt reinzufällig ein Gegenstand und es lohnt sich. 


Als BSP. früher war SSC wirklich Elite aber nachdem sie die Pre abgeschafft haben sind viel rein "naja evtl. schaffen wir ja nen Encounter oder so".... Pre Quests und so Rep Regelungen haben den Sinn nur Leuten die das "Equipt haben" z.B. Kara zu ermöglichen. Klar kannst du jede Pre Q umgehn weil mitgezogen werden kannst du immer mal werden aber es bietet doch einen gewissen Schutz!


gruß Darki!


----------



## Anoth (21. Oktober 2007)

hm, ich persönlich finde diesen schritt schlecht.

Das man Respektvoll seien musste setzte ein gewisses grund equipment vorraus das man aus den 70er instanzen erbeuten konnte, das wird man nun nicht mehr müssen.
Jeetzt kann jeder frisch 70er durch die heroics geschleift werden (weil er es mit dem gerade 70 geworden chara gewiss nicht das optimale equippment hatt).
Jetzt braucht man also nicht mehr ackern um ein raid fähiges equiment zu haben, sprich es wird leichter einen neuen char für raids auf zu ziehen, da man wohlwollend meist schon wärend der levelphase wird.


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2007)

Darkmessiah schrieb:


> Naja aber kA wie du des siehst aber naja warst du mal HDZ heroic? da hat man meist den ersten Hero Key weil man für die quests schon fast kA 10k Rep bekommt. Also Heroic is nix wo du mal nebenbei rein gehst. Außer eingespielte grp usw. aber mit ner RND grp sind heros schwer und fordernd und es kommt schon a bissal aufs Equipt an.



Mal schauen was ich so geschrieben hatte.



Tikume schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es bei den Instanzen auch Unterschiede bei der Schwierigkeit, aber wenn es nicht klappt merkt man das von alleine.




Alles klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (21. Oktober 2007)

Och ich weiss ja nicht so extrem war das Ruf-Farmen eigentlich nie ^^

Ich denke eher man sollte ein paar andere Dinge schneller erreichbar machen, denn man trifft doch gerne mal unerfahrene Spieler welche zwar den Ruf haben, wiederum nicht in einer Heroic-Grp spielen können.

Also mir persönlich is das recht Schnurz ^^


----------



## Juliy (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds dumm,...

Für Twinks ist es zwar besser und eine Erleichterung,
aber alle die schon länger 70 sind und Ruf gefarmt haben müssen
sich ein bisschen verarscht vorkommen.


----------



## jon_x (21. Oktober 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich finds dumm,...
> 
> Für Twinks ist es zwar besser und eine Erleichterung,
> aber alle die schon länger 70 sind und Ruf gefarmt haben müssen
> sich ein bisschen verarscht vorkommen.



du hast deine items doch schon seit monaten und hast alle ihre vorteile genossen, schnelleres farmen, bessere chancen innen raid mitzukommen und du warst stärker im pvp gegenüber allen die diese items nicht hatten.
und bis die wirklich guten sachen droppen dauerts auchnochmal ne ganze zeit, da die droppchancen so gering sind. ich denke nicht das es wirklich einen grund gibt sich zu beschweren.
außerdem hatten ja alle genug zeit ihren vorsprung auszubauen.


----------



## Annebacken (22. Oktober 2007)

KNAPPE !!!!!!  Reiche mir mein Wayne Schild !!!!!


----------



## Mondryx (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es im großen und ganzen Inordnung. Wie viele schon geschrieben haben, werden manche sich vielleicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Aber was solls. Und ausserdem, wenn es einem nicht passt, dass man da vielleicht mit grün ausgestatteten Leuten rein soll, kann man vor beginn ja sagen, dass man das so nicht schaffen wird.

Ausserdem wird eher halbwegs erfahrene Spieler selber wissen, dass er mit grünen Gegenständen da nicht lange überleben wird.


----------



## Trendy0Eistee (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds super...so muss ich bei meinen Twinks nit mehr Ewig Ruf farmen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lugi88 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde diese Entscheidung ganz okay nur ich verstehe nich, dass alle immer rumheulen, da es anscheinend viel Arbeit ist, den Ruf auf resp. zu bekommen.
Ich finde es gar nicht mal schwer da man durch das Questen eh schon sehr viel Ruf bekommt. 
Allerdings habe ich nichts gegen die Idee ab Wohlwollend Heroische Instanzen besuchen zu duerfen.

Und weil viele geschrieben haben von wegen crap ruestung.. Keiner is gezwungen in eine heroische Instanz zu gehen. Und keiner ist gezwungen so jemand mitzunehmen.

Mit der naechsten erweiterung schreit da eh keiner mehr nach hehe.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragorius (22. Oktober 2007)

mit ner gildengruppe isses ja ok 

aber ich werde auch so niemals mit ner grün blauen random truppe heroic gehn

sollen machen was se wollen

ich hör schon das geweine derer die meinen mit wohlwollend heroic zu gehn und sich dann wundern das se nix gebacken bekommen

aber erfahrene, eingespielte gruppen werden heroic auch mit schlechtem equip schaffen, kein thema


----------



## Haumichwech (22. Oktober 2007)

Korgor schrieb:


> Also :
> 
> Normal 70er Innis --->  heroic Innis ----> Kara ----> Gruul ------ [denk mal da ca. Zul'aman] ----> Magtheridon ---> ssc ---> Eye ----> Hyjal ---> BT




Man kann auch ohne Hero Inis nach Kara, zumindest war ich dies mit meinem Mage und mit meinem jetzigen Main (Dudu) werde ich auch ohne Hero Ini Kara gehen. Für Kara reicht es erstmal blau equipt zu sein, zumindest bei den ersten 3 Bossen.....

Ja und ich finde des gut, dass man nur noch wohlwollend sein muss, das ewige Rufgefarme in BC geht mir sowas von auf den Zeiger


----------



## Sensitive (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Ich finde das nicht so gut wenn wenn man ab "Wohlwollend" schon Instanzen auf dem Modus heroisch gehen kann. Man ist schon lange Wohlwollend beim Leveln geworden, ich jedenfalls...
Ich bin überall Wohlwollen gewesen (Sha'tar, Unteres Viertel, Ehrenfeste, Expedition d. Zenarius) als ich gerade die Stufe 70 erreicht habe.

Da hatte ich noch grünes Equipt, bin viel Schattenlabyrinth und andere Instanzen aus Auchindoun gegangen, da hatte ich auch meinen Ruf schnell auf Resoektvoll. Dann haben mich ein paar Leute aus der Gilde mitgenommen auf Heroisch und ich stand mit meinem Dmg als Magier an 4. Stelle und wer zuerst gestorben ist brauche ich ja gar nicht sagen...

Jetzt spiele ich schon etwas länger WoW und muss sagen, das mein Equipt nicht schlecht ist, jetzt werde ich sogar gefragt ob ich mit in eine Hero will. Und dann gibt es manchmal trotzdem Grün-Equipte Spieler die einem dann alles kaputt machen, meiner Meinung nach kann man Hero ohne mind. 2 Epics net betreten, die Epics wegen der Spielerfahrung, net wegen dem Gold das man hat oder so. 

Also Blizzard, Heroische Instanzen erst ab Respektvoll bitte, was hat man davon wenn man vom normalen Questen schon Wohlwollend ist und noch Heroisch geht, aber die Ini noch nie von innen gesehen hat!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Sensitive, Norgannon (Allianz)


----------



## Scárfáce123 (22. Oktober 2007)

Falloutboy schrieb:


> Naja, man muss schon abwägen, dass viele 70er lange gefarmt haben nur um endlich heroic gehem zu können.
> Nun aber kann fast jeder neue 70er sofort heroic gehen.
> Dass wiederum ist natürlich totaler Quatsch da man mit blau/grünem 65-69 Equip nicht mal an den Trash-Mobs vorbeikommt, also sind Non-Heroic-Instanzgänge vor Heroic-Innis sowieso Pflicht.
> MfG
> Falloutboy(Madmortem/70 Hunter)


/signed


----------



## Trinex (22. Oktober 2007)

ich bin da zweigeteilter ansicht,

auf der einen seite freut es mich persönlich da ich jetzt in vielen inzen den heroic schlüssel bekomme, andererseits muss ich einfach sagen das dadurch die leistung geschmälert wird.

ich habe respekt vor leuten die sich auf respektvoll gequestet / gefarmt haben. es ist nämlich nicht so das man einfach irgentwie farmen kann sondern das mann ziemlich oft instanzen gehen muss (bei mir ist das zumindest so ;-) ) dadurch wird imo das teamplay enorm geschuhlt, was wiederum einen gewissen skillstandart in den heroic inzen hervorruft (ausnahmene bestätigen die regeln).

ich befürchte das durch die herabsetzung der benötigten rufstufe hinz und kunz in heroischen instanzen rumrennen und dadurch der frustlevel trastisch erhöht wird.


ich persönlich werde weiterhin erstmal auf respektvoll farmen, auch wenns sinnlos ist. ich hoffe das ich daher oben genannten skillstandart erhalte...


----------



## Rodar (22. Oktober 2007)

Auch dazu sabbel ...

Also ich finde des mit dem Ruf scheisse bis Respektvoll!
Ich will hier ned meckern, weil ichs noch ned hab, ich hab 2 lvl 70 Chars die alle Keys haben, nur mich hat des stupide Rufinstanzgefarme derbe aufgeregt! Vor allem ich hab Kara-Equip, und da wirds echt öde als Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Blizz sollte so ne Art Quest einbauen. Wenn man alle Endbosse der 70ger gelegt hat, dann bekommt mein für eine erste leichte hero Instanz den Key. Legt man den Endboss bekommt man den nächsten usw...

Ich bin dafür mit Wohlwollend, denn 10 mal Labby gehen um von Wohlwollend auf Repsektvoll nervt einfach nur ...

so long

Rodar


----------



## Klamm (22. Oktober 2007)

Genau das richtige für mich die faulste sau wenn es um ruf-Farmen geht nach fast 2 jahren wow zocken bis heute keine fraktion auf ehrfürchtig naja ausser beim violetten augen ist es bald soweit 19000/21000


----------



## Lyl'andre (22. Oktober 2007)

also ich finde die Änderung toll! Nicht wegen der Neulinge, die sich eh erstmal in die Insztanzen einarbeiten müssen, sondern wegen der Twinks. Mit einem einigermaßen wohlhabenden Main kann man seine Twinks mit ein, zwei normalen Instanzen und ein wenig Glück schon auf heroic-Niveau hochkaufen. Zudem sind wir mittlerweile an dem Punkt angekommen, an dem wir manche Heroics eh schon zu viert schaffen (Karazhanequip ftw!)

wenn man die Instanzen und das Mobverhalten nun gut kennt, kann man in heroics mit Skill einiges kompensieren. Und zu "Skill" zähle ich auch mal die Fähigkeit, seine Skillung und sein Equipment auch auf "schwächerem" Niveau ideal zu kombinieren.


----------



## Melian (22. Oktober 2007)

juhuu.. dann muss mein twink nimma so lang farmen.. und mitm main bin ich da eh überall rein bis ehrfürchtig.. n1


----------



## dobro (22. Oktober 2007)

is mir eig egal, mein druid hat alle keys und mein mage kann dann halt bissi früher in hero inis gehen. man muss trozdem vorher in non hero inis equip farmen, kommt eig aufs gleiche raus

nur dass man dann in zukunft öftersn in grp´s landen wird wo leute in der grp kein gescheites equip für ne hero ini haben, wird spaß machen...


----------



## Tirkari (22. Oktober 2007)

Also nicht mehr ein halbes dutzend mal dieselbe Ini machen zu müssen, um Respektvoll zu werden, hätte schon was (wenn ich mir überlege, wie oft ich Sl war, damit der eine Druide sein Quest machen konnte ...), aber andererseits dann Leute zu haben, die in die Heroics wollen, weil es da ja Marken und Urnether gibt, aber nichtmal einen Boss auf normal dort gesehen haben ...

Heroic-Key einfacher kriegen - gerne (bringt mir zwar nix mehr, Main hat alles, und ob ich die Twinks auf 70 spiele, weiß ich noch nicht ...)

Heroic-Keys ohne Instanzbesuch möglich (und wohlwollend ist wie schon oft gesagt, fast überall nur mit Quests machbar) - nein, bitte nicht! Das ist auch so schon teilweise schwierig genug, weil manche den Unterschied zwischen Normal und Heroisch nicht wahrhaben wollen (und dann nicht einsehen wollen, daß man manchmal etwas vorsichtiger vorgehen muß), wenn nun auch noch Leute dazu kommen, die die Bosse nichtmal auf normal gesehen haben ...
Konsequenz wäre, Heroics nur noch mit Gilde und Freundesliste - und dann würden sicher viele von denen, die jetzt heulen " respektvoll zu kriegen ist so schwierig" oder sich freuen "au ja, direkt nach dem Questen rein dort" bald hier (oder in andere Foren) zu finden sein "die sind alle doof, da nimmt niemand mehr Randoms mit in ne Heroic ..."


Meine Wunschlösung wäre, weiterhin Respektvoll für den Key zu verlangen, aber vielleicht den Rufgewinn in den Inis zu erhöhen. Dann kommt man trotzdem leichter an den Schlüssel, aber muß immernoch wenigstens ein oder zweimal in der Instanz gewesen sein.


----------



## Thorgun (22. Oktober 2007)

An sich ne gute Sache, weil man so schneller Leute findet, die da auch heroisch rein können.

Aber natürlich ein wenig nervig, wenn man so lange gefarmt hat um Respektvoll zu werden..

Für die frischen 70er trotzdem nichts, da sollte man erst mal normal gehen.


----------



## Windkrieg (22. Oktober 2007)

Finds großartig, hab erst vor kurzem wieder mit WoW angefangen und will natürlich auch den kompletten BC (Instanz-)Content sehen, womit sich die nonheroic Inis sowieso erübrigen, da sie für mich immer noch mehr oder weniger den Kern des Spiels für mich darstellen, das einfach am meisten Spaß macht.

Dass ich mir das Ruf farmen nun erspare kann ich wirklich nur begrüßen, da ich mir einfach viel Zeit sparen werde.
Generell wird der Großteil der 60-70er sowieso Twinks sein, deren Besitzer sowieso kein Bock auf noch einmal die selbe Ruffarmprozedur haben...

Bin jetzt schon ziemlich durchwegs blau equiped und das soll und wird sich auch in Zukunft immer dem Stufenniveau anpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (22. Oktober 2007)

Für Twinks finde ich es super, allerdings für den rest nicht. Bei uns gibts es teilweise leute die sind durch Mecha Ehrfürchtig geworden und waren noch nie in Bota. Ihr könnte euch ja vorstellen wie mit solchen nen Bota hero run wird. Und wenn man diese Grenze noch weiter runter setzt wird sowas wohl noch viel öfter vorkommen.
Es sollte wenigstens zwischen Twinks und Mains unterschieden werden, aber ka ob Blizz sowas schon mal überlegt hat.

Bzw.: Man sollte einen Schlüssel für die jeweilige Hero Ini in der Ini selbst holen müssen, damit man wenigstens einmal durch war, bevor man hero geht.


----------



## Frankenkitzler (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, Blizzard macht das, damit Neueinsteiger und mehrheitlich Gelegenheitsspieler auch ne Chance haben, den kompletten Content zu sehen. Schließlich zahlt jeder die mtl. Gebühren und somit haben auch das Recht alles sehen zu dürfen. 

Außerdem glaub ich nicht, dass die Neueinsteiger gleich in die Heroics rennen. Und wenn doch, dann kommt sehr schnell die Ernüchterung, dass sie dann doch erstmal bessere Ausrüstung farmen müssen.

Mir persönlich wäre das ne Erleichterung, da ich neben Arbeit und anderen Hobbys meine 4 Hauptcharaktere (drei 70er und 64er Pala) gut ausstatten kann, anstatt wie ein Irrer Ruf zu farmen und erst dann rein komme.


----------



## ApoY2k (22. Oktober 2007)

Eine viel sinnvollere Idee wäre es, den Heroiczugang Accountweit freizuschalten oder zumindest zu erleichtern.

Denn auf Gimps, die noch nie ne Heroic von innen gesehen haben und mit Wohlwollend meinen sie wären die uber-pro-gamer hat niemand Bock.

Dann lieber so, dass wenn ein Char alle Heroic-Keys freigeschalten hat, die Zugangsbedingungen für alle anderen Chars auf Wohlwollend gesetzt wird.

Dadurch wird verhindert, dass Leute, die es nicht verdient haben, keinen Zugang erhalten und dennoch das Rufgefarme für Twinks erleichtert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanniballus (22. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Punkt birgt reichlich Konfliktpotential in sich und wird sich zu 98 % zum Eigentor entwickeln für Blizz.
Es ist so. Wenn man als Beispiel Tiefensumpf hero gehen möchte um den Stab der Schattenmutter zu bekommen und einige der Gruppe sind noch grosszügig grün equipt wird man sagen.... neee Leute mit dem oder mit der geh ich nicht mit ... will keine Repkosten farmen. Das wird den Leuten natürlich sehr oft passieren, das sie einfach aus der Gruppe fliegen weil sie eben nicht gut genug ausgestattet sind. Und die werden dann meckern und sagen... jaaaa... was das denn ... keiner nimmt mich mit.
Auch innerhalb der Gilden wird das passieren.

Aber Blizz muss ja an den Profit denken, wenn das neue Add-on kommt oder wie war das doch mit 9 000 000 x 12 Euro x 12 Monate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und deswegen werden sie die Anforderungen immer mehr zurücksetzen (siehe auch Rufsteigerungen).


----------



## Sisloc (22. Oktober 2007)

find ich auf jedenfall spitze das sie das mal lockern.   hab ungerne lust nur wegen paar guten sachen in den heros meine twinks nochmal der selben prozedur zu unterziehn und wie blöd in die normalen inis zu gehn.

auch meine freundin wird sich freuen da sie nicht gerade der typ ist alles 100x zu machen und ich dann mehr mit ihr zusammen unternehmen kann. 

klasse idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: jeder söllte dann selbst zusehn das er auch mit weniger guten equip nicht zu ner belastung für die gruppe wird.
auch mit respektvoll hat man nicht immer das beste equip wenn man keinen wert drauf legt...


----------



## Zangoran (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi an alle!

Also ich denk auch dass dieser Punkt eher ein Eigentor für Blizzard ist.

Ich mein bei mir braucht auch jeder char ewig bis er mal Unteres Viertel Respektvoll hat( weil ich Schattenlaby absolut net ausstehen kann), aber ich mein dafür sind die Belohnungen der Fraktionen und der gleichzeitige Schlüssel für Heroinze den Aufwand einfach wert.

Ich denke auch wie viele Vorredner dass es überwiegend dann wieder eine Frage des Equips ist ob bestimmte Spieler mitgenommen werden oder nicht. 
Wenn dann der Aufschrei kommt "Ah ist mit grünen Sachen ja gar nicht machbar" folgt dann zu 100% im nächsten Zug der Nerf für die ganzen Heroinis und dann hat man wieder gar nichts davon. 

Also ich denke Respektvoll werden bei den Fraktionen ist anstrengend aber gerechtfertigt!

MFG

Zangoran/Nightbaine
Rexxar


----------



## FBIFrosch (22. Oktober 2007)

Das ist doch mist da hat man sich den Ar..... aufgerissen um so Hoch zu kommen
und andere kriegen es hinterher geschmissen jetzt. Das hätte denn schon früher kommen müssen
damit alle was davon hätten. das Gefarme geht auch bei den spiel schon zuweit für jeden mist braucht man ruf
Die Faulen und Abgreifer haben es jetzt noch leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber da sieht man wieder was Blizzard immer für ein Bockmist baut wenn man sich immer nach denn 
Elitegilden richtet.
Für Gelegenheitsspieler finde ich es gut kommen die auch mal weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalis (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich find es ein schlechtes Idea. weil die Rep. Kosten allein wird ziemlich hoch. Stell dich vor ein 5er Gruppe mit Grüne Rüstung in ZH, Schattenlaby, oder Arka "Heroisch" .. lol 

WIPE,,, WIPE,,, WIPE.


----------



## Windkrieg (22. Oktober 2007)

Hihi, finds grad sehr lustig wie sich die Leute, die unter Anstrengung den Ruf sich erfarmt haben nun rummeckern, dass es für die Spieler, die noch Anschluss an den Content wollen, einfach aus Zeit- und Aufwandsgründen leichter gemacht wird an die Keys zu kommen.

Jeder Spieler mit Twinks wird das begrüßen und das hat nichts mit Faulheit oder "Abgreifen" zu tun, es wird einfach der Content zugänglicher gemacht und den Leuten wird Zeit erspart.

WoW ist wirklich nicht so equiporientiert wie ihr immer denkt,  das war es früher nicht und heute ist es das noch weniger, wer sich anstrengt und mit wachem Geist auf die Bosse zugeht wird immer Erfolg haben, klar gewisse Grundvoraussetzungen müssen vorhanden sein, aber letzlich hängts vom Spieler ab, ob er was reißt oder nicht, und nicht vom Equip.


----------



## JinZero (23. Oktober 2007)

Naja hat seine vor-und nachteile. 

Das ich extra den Ruf gefarmt hab...naja hab ich ja auch für die Items bei den Händlern gemacht. Auf was ich mich jetzt nicht so freue wenn zu schwach ausgerüstete Spieler dabei sind. Muss man dann vorher abklären. Anderseits ist es dann eine schöne Herausvorderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das defenitiv gute daran ist, das auch leute die viel arbeiten müssen und kaum zeit für WoW haben auch endlich in Heroic können. Und die Twinks sind auch schneller drin. 
Es bleibt halt einfach so wie immer; abwarten was kommt/passiert. Denke aber nicht dass dies ein Thema ist bei dem mach sich verrückt machen muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonnie (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es super. Als Priester farmste eh dein Zeug zusammen und schneiderst den grossteil - und dann noch ruffarmen dazu?

So komme ich auch mal in den genuss der heroic inis, wo ich bis jetzt dank mangelnder spielzeit ausgeschlossen wurde. Und wegen der Wipegefahr: denkt mal nach , wie oft ihr so auch gewiped seit trotzdem ihr euch kennt.

Und: auch ich zahle für ein Spiel, dank mangelnder Spielzeit viell sogar sehr viel/Stunde, und sollte ausgeschlossen werden von manchen Inhalten? Versucht mal jetzt eine Gruppe auf die Beine zu stellen um den Schlüssel für UBRS zu farmen, die Pre zu machen und 1x Ony bzw MC zu sehen....

Es gibt Leute und chars die spielen eben nicht sooo lange schon, und die sollten auch gewisse Rechte haben.


----------



## Mitzy (23. Oktober 2007)

Da ich sowieso überall (bis auf Sporregar weil ich die als sinnlos für mich erachte und Kurenai weil ich kein Bock auf Oger kloppen hab als Pala... und natürlich bei den Fraktionen für die höheren raid inis) Ehrfürchtig bin in der Scherbrenwelt, ist es mir egal. Freue mich das ich mit Freunden nun reingehen kann, die kein Bock auf Ruffarmen hatten und gleich Kara etc gingen.


----------



## Gandariel-BH (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung an, dass es nichts bring mit wohlwollend schon in Heroic instanzen zu gehn. Zumal das Equip, je nach dem noch gar nicht dafür ausgelegt ist.

So sehr sich die Twinks und neu 70er auch freuen werden, so schnell wird die Euforie auch wieder weg sein. Denn keine Gruppe mit etwas Spielwissen wird einen derartigen Charakter für eine Heroic grp mitnehmen und Frustwipen riskieren (als Beispiel sei hier Auchidon Heroic genannt).

Zum anderen, je schlechter das Equip und Erfahrung der Gruppe um so länger dauert die Instanz, was auch nicht so das ware sein kann.

Ein dritter Punkt wäre mit sicherheit, dass man sich eh den Ruf erspielen muss, um die Kopfverzauberungen und die teils guten Epics mit Ruf Ehrfürchtig bei einigen Fraktionen zu bekommen. Wobei man auch sagen muss das man mit Heroic mehr Ruf bekommen würde, was den Punkt etwas Sinnlos macht, aber dennoch berechtigt, denn nur von Respektvoll bis Ehrfürchtig ist es wirklich ein Haufen Ruf zu farmen.

Von da aus macht es für mich keinen sinn die Anforderungen noch mehr Runter zu  setzen als sie sowie so schon kaputt gepatcht werden.

Gandariel-BH


----------



## Einer_unter_vielen (23. Oktober 2007)

also ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt.
mit lvl 60 bist du 1000 mal in eine ini rein, um an die items zu kommen, die du haben wolltest. (strat, scholo, etc.)
und jetzt weinen alle rum, weil sie ein paar mal ne ini machen müssen um heroic zu gehen?
also die leute kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Oktober 2007)

Dabei ist die sache ganz einfach: Sobald der Patch draußen ist werden alle mit Wohlwollend sich die Schlüssel besorgen und Grün\Blau equipt in die Heroischen Instanzen rennen, und sich dort richtig Böse eine Fangen.
Und dann lassen sie es entweder bleiben bis sie entsprechend equipt sind oder werden die Foren zuflennen das die Instanzen sooo schwer sind und blizzard sie doch bitte nerfen soll.
Ich persönlich werde den Teufel tun und da reinrennen bevor ich komplett Blau equipt bin, da mir die Reppkosten dann doch zu hoch sind und ich keine lust habe 4-5 Stunden mit Wipen zu verbringen.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Oktober 2007)

da hast du sicher recht,

es werden viele "noobs" in die instanzen reinrennen mit grün equip zeug
und sich dann wundern, aber naja, ich sag mal wenn man heroisch geht, sollte man eh 
seine eigene grp schon haben, mit denen man immer reingeht
und somit ist mir das auch egal ...


----------



## GrantelBart (23. Oktober 2007)

Frechheit! mehr is das nicht mehr .!


Ich bin zwar auch nur Gelegenheutsspieler aber sowas haben die ja schon öfters gebracht.


einige leute sind nur am ruf farmen für die heros und nun einfach die grenze von Respektvoll rausnehmen.... dann sollen sie die ,die auf Respektvoll sind entschädigen z.b durch neue Items usw..


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2007)

mein shami ist fast nur epic ^^ und ich war gruul down und kara cleer ^^ und naja hab glaubs 1 heroic key mit dem (twink)

mit hunter vlt 3 oder so ^^ in heroic dropt ausser abzeichen ned viel gutes ^^

find es gut wenn man nicht dauerfarmen muss dafür


----------



## Arcina (23. Oktober 2007)

naja.. mir kanns eigentlich gleich sein... muss eh die meisten fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig bringen wegen den verzauberformeln...^^

den leuten die dann grün equiped heroic gehn wünsch ich ma schon jetzt viel spass beim durchsterben von mob-gruppe zu mob-gruppe^^  es hat schon seinen sinn warum es bis zum patch erst mit respektvoll in die inis kommt... mit den ruf-farm-ini-runs hat man eigentlich auch gleich noch ne gute ausrüstung um sich gedanken um kara uns so machen zu können... und ich glaub spätestens nach dem 3ten mal durchsterben durch die inis werden es auch die "ich bin so imba" leut kapieren und sich die inis doch ma auf non-heroic spielen...

und das mit ewig ruf farmen auf respektvoll... also ich glaub ich hab da dann doch was falsch gemacht... 4x bota, schlüssel für arka-quest, kara-pre und ich war respektvoll bei sha'tar..... so ähnlich wars auch mit unterem viertel wo wir einfach ne zeitlang für unseren pala den zweiten boss abgefarmt haben..... also grad soviel arbeit war das auch net....  da gibts echt schlimmeres zu farmen (stundenlang für fischstäbchen angeln gehn und so z.b.^^)

also ich würd ma sagen das sich niemand drüber aufregen muss.. es wird genug geben die kapieren werden das se noch nix in den inis zu suchen haben.. andere werden keine zeit für die inis haben weil sie die repkosten irgendwie zusammenfarmen müssen.. und die die es schaffen werden haben dann eh ihren spass mit leuten die auch dafür equiped sind und es auch spieltechnisch schaffen...... also bleibt alles wie gehabt^^


----------



## Melrakal (23. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Eine viel sinnvollere Idee wäre es, den Heroiczugang Accountweit freizuschalten oder zumindest zu erleichtern.
> 
> Denn auf Gimps, die noch nie ne Heroic von innen gesehen haben und mit Wohlwollend meinen sie wären die uber-pro-gamer hat niemand Bock.
> 
> ...


Das wäre ne Möglichkeit, die ich absolut unterstützen würde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarzerusIce (23. Oktober 2007)

für jeden der sich hier mit dem argument "für was farm ich den ruf"argumentiert... tust du für garnix sobald das add-on raus werden deine schönen gefarmten equipteile zumeist schon mit lvl71 durch grüne ersetzt und neue fraktionen bei denen du neutral bist werden wichtig ^^

aber keine angst ^^ Nach dem Zirkel des Cenarius kam die Expedition des Cenarius, also werden wir auch noch die Freunde des Cenarius, die Bewahrer des Cenarius, die Freunde der Bewahrer des Cenaruis, sowie die Freunde der Bewahrer des Zirkels des Cenarius kennenlernen und bei ihnen weiterhin Ruf farmen, weil nur bei ihnen jene Items auf die ganz Braven, die es auf ehrfürchtig geschafft haben, warten, die man benötigt um in einer der zukünftigen Instanzen zu überleben. 

wir werden sicherlich weiter farmen dürfen ^^


----------



## Yayoi (23. Oktober 2007)

Für Twinks finde ich es sehr gut. ^^


----------



## obi-wan (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi all,

naja .... ich finde diese Regelung auch bescheuert.
Aber um mal eine Lanze für die "etwas neueren 70-er" zu brechen ... nicht jeder der Ruf hat (Respektvoll) hat auch den Skill seine Klasse zu spielen.

Hero Inis verzeihen nun mal keine Fehler, und mir ist ehrlich gesagt ein "Teilgrüner" Mitstreiter der seinen Char beherrscht oftmals lieber als ein "Pseudo Epic Char" der seine Klasse nicht im Griff hat.


Letztendlich wird es jedoch so sein, dass man vor dem Ini-Besuch sich seine Gruppenmember erstmal im Arsenal ansehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüsse

Drysus


----------



## ulikh (23. Oktober 2007)

Da viele Spieler dazu neigen sich und ihre Ausrüstung zu überschätzen , Bzw. denken , "naja die anderen 4  ziehen mich da schon irgendwie durch", wird die Anzahl an Heroischen Instanzgängen steigen; und als folge davon wird man noch öfter in "Sinnlosgruppen" landen. Man trifft sich vor der Instanz, schaut sich die Ausrüstung der Leute an und sagt danke das wars.

Mich macht die Lösung nicht glücklich, das es eben noch schieriger werden wird eine vernünftige Gruppe zu finden. Wo soll das hinführen? ... Achja, machen wir doch einfach die heroics noch ein wenig einfacher, damit man auch mit blau/grüner Ausrüstung bequem durchkommt.

Grüße


----------



## Tanknix (23. Oktober 2007)

Sry, aber Heroic ab Wohlwollend ist ein wenig übertrieben, es hat schon seinen sinn das man überall oft rein muss. Und so lange dauert das auch nicht, wie einige hier schreiben. Selbst mein Farm char kann bald heroic rein, und ist erst kurz 70, also heult net rum leute.


----------



## Eisenqube (23. Oktober 2007)

Worum geht es denn bei WoW eigentlich?? Bei mir steht der Spielspass im Vordergrund und stundenlanges Ruf- oder Goldfarmen gehört bei mir leider nicht dazu. Schon damals bei den Furlbos in Winterquell oder der Argentumdämmerung in den Pestländern konnte ich mich für derartiges einfach nicht begeistern. Ich brauche Abwechslung und vor allem: Spass am Spiel!! Ob ich jemals in eine heroische Instanz gehe, nur weil sie jetzt leichter zu erreichen ist lasse ich auch einmal dahin gestellt. Wenn die Gruppe ständig versagt, wird man schon erstmal zusehen, anders an bessere Ausrüstung zu kommen.


----------



## Sisloc (23. Oktober 2007)

sry wie hier einige meinen das alle dann grün equiped in die heros rennen.. wenn einer so blöde ist und passt sich nicht auf die jeweilige situation mit besserem equip an wird er es auch nicht für nötig halten wenn er 10x in der ini gewesen ist.
naja aber ich kann ja nicht von meiner einstellung auf andere schliesen.
wenn man normal questet hat man ja meist schon alles blau.
ich denke auch das wenn die leute paarmal in der hero drinn waren auch besser sehen was da abgeht, die feinheiten rausfinden sich anpassen, sei es mit equip und/oder skill. vorallem findet man dann mal abends ne gruppe...... das nervt mich schon tierisch an das sich einfach keine gruppe für gewisse innis finden lässt.

aber unsere "kleine" gilde freut es denn da haben momentan irgendwie alle unterschiedliche hero-keys. das macht das ganze dann einfacher zusammen zu gehn.


----------



## andreas26 (23. Oktober 2007)

HI weiss nicht wie ihr das macht aber ich bin schon respektvoll (bis auf unteres viertel und fds )bei ehrenfeste und echsenkessel bevor ich 70 bin, einfach inis bis wohlwollend und dann erst questen sehe daher kaum sin für hero ab wohlwollend lg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Dodger (23. Oktober 2007)

Das Leveln von 20 auf 60 wird geboostet, da ists doch die logische Konsequenz, dass auch die Heroic-Anforderungen runter gehen.
So wie auch die Zugangsquests fuer SSC und FdS weggefallen sind werden wohl demnaechst auch die Zugaenge fuer BT und MH wegfallen.
Da dann mehrere Leute die Inis betreten koennen werden die wohl auch vereinfacht (vergleichbar mit den Elite-Quests zw. 20 und 60, die dann non-Elite werden).

Alles in Allem wird darauf hingearbeitet, Chars so schnell wie moeglich WotLK-tauglich zu machen.
Mit WotLK wird eh keiner mehr Ruf farmen bis Respektvoll um in heroische Inis zu gehen - die Quests gibts aber nach wie vor ...

mfg sd


----------



## Bobans (23. Oktober 2007)

Grundsätzlich würde sich nun mein Twink freuen, da er keinen Ruf farmen muss. Nur bringt ihm das nicht viel, da er beim Eintritt in die erste Heroic nicht ein Teil des D3 oder ein ähnliches Item besitzt und sehr grün ist (Liegt nicht daran, dass es ein Orc ist). Auf dem Weg zum Ruf von "Respektvoll" sammelte man schon brauchbarere Items als beim Questen bis zur Höchsstufe. Ich finde dies daher relativ sinnfrei. Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust in einer Random-Grp mit meinem epischen Schamanen irgendwelche Neu-70er mit grünen Equip in heroischen Instanzen zu heilen. Der Verschleiß an Ankhs würde sich um ein Vielfaches erhöhen. Und die Reparaturkosten natürlich auch überdimensional. Nein, ich wäre dafür, keinen reinzulassen, der keinen Respektvoll-Ruf besitzt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (23. Oktober 2007)

so ich hab mich jetzt extra wegen die beitrag hier registriert. normalerweise lese ich seit längerer zeit nur immer dieses Forum um neues herauszufinden oder zu schmunzeln wenn ab und an sich die leute fast die köppe einhauen würden am liebsten, nur damit sie jetzt recht haben (in diesem thread hier nicht^^ )


Tanknix schrieb:


> Sry, aber Heroic ab Wohlwollend ist ein wenig übertrieben, es hat schon seinen sinn das man überall oft rein muss. Und so lange dauert das auch nicht, wie einige hier schreiben. Selbst mein Farm char kann bald heroic rein, und ist erst kurz 70, also heult net rum leute.






Eisenqube schrieb:


> Worum geht es denn bei WoW eigentlich?? Bei mir steht der Spielspass im Vordergrund und stundenlanges Ruf- oder Goldfarmen gehört bei mir leider nicht dazu. Schon damals bei den Furlbos in Winterquell oder der Argentumdämmerung in den Pestländern konnte ich mich für derartiges einfach nicht begeistern. Ich brauche Abwechslung und vor allem: Spass am Spiel!! Ob ich jemals in eine heroische Instanz gehe, nur weil sie jetzt leichter zu erreichen ist lasse ich auch einmal dahin gestellt. Wenn die Gruppe ständig versagt, wird man schon erstmal zusehen, anders an bessere Ausrüstung zu kommen.


 also ich geb jetzt mal meinen Senf dazu aus meiner Sicht, welche schon die beiden netten leute,welche ich zitiere, gennannt haben.
Zuallererst finde ich diese Regelung in Ordnung genau wie schnelleres Leveln und mehr Ruf etc.
Quasi für mich ist ein guter Patch.
Zu mir: ich spiele jetzt ca mein 3es Jahr WOW als mehr oder weniger Gelegenheitsspieler.Das höchste was ich an instanzen gesehen habe, war einmal Ragnaros und einmal in Kara bis zum theaterevent( mit halbgrün,2epic,rest blau ausrüstung-ging ganz ok)
ich habe und ich will mich nicht hier brüsten oder sonstwas ,jede klasse einmal bis level 30 gespielt und habe daraus nun ein 70er schami,69schurke und 60Krieger, der rest ist 30.
Ich interessiere mich nicht für große Instanzen weil ich kein Mensch bin der 4Stunden im Ts und spiel hockt mit 40Mann und keiner darf was sagen(wenn Leute im ts sind will ich auch mal was mit denen reden und über sie erfahren)
Ich bin jetzt vor kurzem aus sehr lustigen Gründen aus meiner Gilde geflogen ( ich grüße den Thread lustigster Gründ warum ihr aus ner Gilde geflogen seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und habe nun mit meiner Freundin und einem anderen der in Zusammenhang mit dem Grund auch geflogen ist eine kleine neue Gilde gegründet.
Und meine einzige Chance zurzeit an halbwegs gute Ausrüstung zu kommen ist entweder sie mir selbst herzustellen oder halt Miniinstanzen zu gehn. nur leider ist auf dem tollen Server SEN'Jin auf ally Seite(Gott wie gern wär ich ein Trollmage geworden aber mein Gildenchef musste ja ally spielen) zur Zeit niemand wirklich der auf normalmodus ne Inst. geht zu den Zeiten wo ich erst Online kommen kann.Bei Hero ist das etwas anders.Da findet man eher was.Der Punkt ist aber meine ich,warum die das runtersetzen ist einfach und allein der Grund das sie merken das Leute wie ich zum Beispiel ich ohne solche Änderungen kaum Chancen haben entweder Epic zu bekommen(t4 @ Abzeichen aus hero inst ) sowie das begehrte urnether was ich zb demnächst brauche um mir meine eigene Epicrüstung anzufertigen, geschweige denn überhaupt alle Instanzen mal gesehen zu haben(wer oder was ist Nefarius oder Onyxia?kennsch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weil einfach die Ansprüche so dermaßen hoch sind das nur wenige sie meistern können(wie soll ich bitte Naxxramas gehen wenn ich keine todesimbasupergeilomatemassen Gilde habe die mich mitnimmt gescheige denn das T2Set und ka wieveil Gold ausgebn zu müssen damit ich überhaupt reinkomme).Dadurch bin ich eh gezwungen mehr oder weniger Ruf mir zu farmen weil man natürlic hauch gerne die begehrten Rezepte möchte von den Fraktionen. nur ich glaube das 70% der Leute lieber Ruffarmen in Instanzen anstatt alleine Oger zu kloppen.
Weil aus meiner Sicht : Ich bin um 19Uhr zuhause und gegen 21Uhr erst online teilweise.da ich morgens wieder rausmuss seh ich es nicht ein 3-4Stunden Oger zu kloppen.ich möchte lieber kurz in ne Instanz oder 2 gehn.Wär mir lieber.noch was leder sammeln und dann is der Tag gelaufen.Und Idioten gibt es auch mit Epic ausrüstung.Nicht alles was epic ist glänzt auch so schön.kann mir auch 10000g kaufen und mal im Auktionshaus shoppen gehen.
alles im allem finde ich das Blizzard endlich mal was für Leute wie mich nach 3Jahren verbessert anstatt immer nur die hardcorespieler zu beglücken mit neuen Änderungen.
abschließend: @genannte Hardcorespieler die jetzt gejammert haben: ich hab auch den ruf solange gefarmt find ich voll doof und die die jetzt mit grüner Ausrüstung kommen sind eh nur noobs bla bla.Eure Herausforderung sollte es eigentlich sein mit solchen Leuten(sofern sie ihre Klasse verstehen) durch sowas zu gehn! ICH für meinen Teil prahle lieber mit hey ich hab eben einen in der Gruppe gehabt der war noch nit so gut ausgerüstet aber wir haben es trotzde mgeschafft das er nicht pausenlos uns unter der hand weggestorben ist als hey wir haben grad den Computergesteuerten Drachen "IchspuckeböseFeuer" gekillt.weil der wird sich bestimmt nicht freuen das ihr ihm nen schönen abend mit glück beschehrt habt.
also seid nicht immer so auf der ego schiene.ihr habt auch mal so angefangen und seid uns nur einen schritt vorraus( durch mehr zeit oder bessere Gilde). helft uns doch mal nachzuziehn anstatt von oben herabzuschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leleyka (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich find das zu meinem Teil ne klasse Idee, ich bin in meiner beziehung die die mehr zockt, also hab ich auch mehr fraktionen auf respekvtoll (lower city fehlt mir trotzdem noch immer) und das is total nervig, dass wenn wir zusammen spielen net mal zusammen heros gehen können, weil er einfach keine auf respekvoll hat.

ich freu mich total, und kann jetzt auch mal mit twinks in heros (die anders ja net wirklich equipt werden können)

und da man durch die marken ja auch items bekommt die mit gruul oder sonstigem gleichzustellen sind, kann/soll/darf /muss man die hero inis net auslassen

heros macht euch auf uns gefasst! wirk ommeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tesa2k (23. Oktober 2007)

ich weiss schon genau wie das enden wird....

heroic runs randoms werden so wie hdz2 randoms

5 von 20 runs wird zu ende geführt....

da weniger qualität -.-


----------



## Tja (23. Oktober 2007)

Toll Blizzard, ganz toll...

Auf Respektvoll zu kommen, war nie ein großes Problem. Wer das behauptet, war ganz einfach zu faul oder spielte mit den falschen Gruppen. Schön, dass einige den Ruf auf regulärem Wege machten und der Rest es nun wieder nachgeschmissen bekommt (so macht man sich keine Freunde Blizzard) und von wegen Gelegenheitszocker und Inhalt für alle...

Ich persönlich kann diesen Mist nicht mehr hören, wenn ihr die gleiche Gear wie andere wollt, tut das Gleiche, fertig. Wenn ich jemanden mit der Armbrust "Tod der Legion" sehe und diese auch will, muss ich eben einer Gilde mit BT Farmstatus beitreten. 

Genauso so ist es mit den heroischen Inis, wenn ich da rein will, sind vorher eben 20k Ruf angesagt, wer das nicht will, kann halt nicht rein, fertig. Dieses ewige Gewhine und Nachschmeissen ist nur noch nervig. 

Was kommt als nächstes?

Die Leute whinen, dass die Hero'Inis mit grünem Equip nicht schaffbar sind und Blizzard nerft sie? Naja damit wird es eben noch mehr wipes und noch mehr Stress geben, unverständlich sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (23. Oktober 2007)

So Leute hier jetzt mein Senf dazu:

Blizzard hat verschiedene Probleme.

1. Anfang BC wollte Blizzard verhindern, das die Hardcorezocker alles zu schnell durch haben und sich langweilen, also entstanden verschiednen Fraktionen bei denen man seperat Ruf farmen musste. 

Dies rächt sich nun aber, denn viele der Spieler sind einfach mal Gelegenheitsspieler weil sie eben nebenher Arbeiten, oder Studium haben und nicht zu den dauerzockern gehören.

Und seht mal deren Seite: warum soll ich, wenn ich nur 3-6h Stunden die Woche zocken kann, 13 Euro im Monat für etwas zahlen, wenn ich davon 3h für das suchen einer Gruppe verschwenden muss, und dann nur 3h effektiv was zu tun hab in der Instanz? Ergo werd ich nie ein Eqiup erreichen was echt sinnvoll ist, ohne eine unmenge verhältnismäßig viel zu teure Zeit dafür zu verschwenden.

2. Früher konnte man auch auf Stufe 60 ziemlich gut (wenn man den Skill hatte) mit anderen Spielern die einfach nur equip hatten mithalten.

heute siehts so aus: Wer equipmäßig unterliegt, kann das alleine mit Skill nicht aufholen, dafür sind die Boni auf dem Equip einfach zu heftig geworden, also bleiben mir nur 3 Sachen: 

1.INIS farmen--> kann ich nicht, weil ich nicht genug Zeit dafür habe
2.Arena    ---> Tja wenn ich nicht oft genug Zocke komm ich auch nicht auf die 10 Spiele, wenn meine Arena Partner auch nur gelegenheitszocker sind, und in Dauerzockerarenatemas komtm man ja fast nicht rein alsgelegenheitsspieler, zumal wenn man jetzt noch 70er anfangsspieler ist, kann man Arena komplett vergessen, weil die meisten nun solches Hammerequip haben im Vergleich zu einem, daß man selbst selten gewinnt, und so noch länger brauch um an gleichwertiges Equip zu kommen.
(Bg´s lass ich außen vor, weil das BG erspielbare equip auch nicht mehr an die der Arena rankommt)
3. IM AH kaufen, kann man sich nicht leisten, weil man als Gelegenheitsspieler einfach nicht die Zeit zum Gold farmen hat um die überhöhten Preise zu bezahlen.


daraus resultiert sich einfach ma, WoW word für Gelegenheitsspielr imem runinteresanter, weil man nur noch nen Prügelknabe ist für alle highequipten, also warum die wenige Zeit die man zum Spielen hat für etwas vergeuden, was keinen Spaß macht?

Und wenn ich meine wenige Zeit dafür aufwende um in vllt einem jahr dann nen richtig schickes Equip habe um wieder mithalten zu können, ist Wotlk draußen und die ganze Zeit war verschwendet.

Ergo: wenn Blizzard nicht nen Billigeres 20h Spielzeit Ticket (evtl 5€) rausbringt, sind die 13 Eus im Monat rausgeschmissenes Geld, und ich hör lieber auf zu Spielen, oder ware auf eines der zahlreichen neuen MMORPGS die bald rauskommen werden, und schau ob die besser geeignet sind für mich.

Blizzard hat hierdurch viele Spieler verloren, (und viel Geld) die sie nun mit verringerten Anforderungen und der "Wiederbeleben Schriftrolle"-Aktion zurück holen wollen.

Denkt mal dran, ihr Dauerzocker, die verlorenen Spieler sind mehr als ihr denkt (Sie sind sogar die meisten der Spieler), denn das sind die, die ihr kaum wahrnehmt, da ihr ja unter Euresgleichen zockt, merkt ihr das eben nicht.

Ich kann das sehr gut beurteilen, denn ich war bis vor 3 Monaten auch noch Dauerzocker, nun hat aber das Studiem begonnen, und ich habe eben nicht die Zeit 13Euro für sowas rauszuhauen, und auch viele meiner alten Freunde, die jetzt auch aus der Schule sind, haben nicht die Zeit (und die Lust so viel geld rauszuhauen) WoW noch zu Spielen, und haben einfahc damit aufgehört.

Und denkt auch daran, Ohne Geld keine Addons, und nix neues für euch Dauerzocker.
--------------------------------------------

Achso und zum eigentlichem Thema, findet mal noch ne non-heroic Gruppe, jetzt da die meisten (zumindest auf den Servern mit weniger Spielern) Spieler heroic können, gehen die in eine normale Ini nicht mehr bis selten rein, also ist man ohne Raidgilde (in die man wiederum als Gelegenheitsspieler nicht rein kommt) total am A...., das hab ich an meinem Twink gemerkt, und bock nochmal alle Inis bis zum erbrechen oft durchzurennen macht einfach mal wirklich rein gar keinen Spaß.

Und JA es ist immernoch Ziel eines SPieles SPAß daran zu haben, also wenn ihr euch das nächste mal aufregt, denkt bitte daran, alle anderen sollten sicht echt mal Gedanken darüber machen, ob sie für das Spiel noch geeignet sind, wenn Sie hinterm Rechner ausflippen.

Und zum Thema Noobs in INis:

1. Nehmt sie doch nicht mit, wenns euch stört oder 
2. statt sie einfach aus der Gruppe zu kicken erklärt Ihnen einfach mal warum ihr sie nicht mitnehmen wollt, und zeigt ihnen halt was sie wie machen müssen/sollten um später mitgenommne zu werden, denn es liegt ja auch (teilweise) in eurer Hand wie lange noobs noobs sind.--> und man kann das auch freundlich und normal sagen.
Ich hab schon aus ner Menge Leuten die nicht wussten wie was geht, weil sie neu sind, Spieler gemacht die nun echt Ahnung vom Game haben.

denn es gibt nur 2 Sorten von Noobs, die die keine Ahnung haben und die die dumm sind, gegen die ersten könnt ihr aktiv was machen, gegen die 2. ist leider kein Kraut gewachsen.

So da wars dann erstmal, wünsche allen viel Spaß beim zocken, und allen die es zu ernst nehmen wünsch ich nen stabilen Kreislauf.


----------



## Grimmrog (23. Oktober 2007)

@ Tja

richtig, wer gleiches Equip will soll gleiches Leisten, dann will ich aber auch, das Blizzard die Accounts nach Spielzeit abrechnet, wer doppelt so viel zeit in WoW verbringt, soll auch doppelt so viel Zahlen, nur dann isses Gerecht, alles andere ist dummes rumgenörgel ohne Sinn und Verstand.

Oder die Gelegenheitsspieler hören dann auf zu Zocken, dann muss Blizzard aber um kostendeckend zu arbeiten die Kosten für nen Monatsticket auf 80 Euro anheben, aber das sollte dir ja dann sicherlich auch egal sein.
denn Momentan zahlen alle gelegenheitsspieler denen Die lange zocken die Highlevel Instanzen obwohl sie diese niemals sehen werden, und somit quasi schon ausgeschlossen sind von manchen Spielinhalten.

das ist Wie GEZ, wenn du nie öffentlich Rechtliche schaust und nur Private musste trotzdem GEZ bezahlen, das finden auch fast alle unfair und fürn Arsch, trotzdem musste zahlen, und das unabhängig davon ob du 5 minuten, den Ganzen tag oder gar kein Fernsehen schaust.


----------



## Aîm (23. Oktober 2007)

siehe signatur >.<


----------



## Duduman (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es ein wenig unfair den speilern gegenüber, die lange ruf farmen mussten um sich die herokeys zu besorgen. Selbst mit meinem druiden der 17++ adhel hat is ned jede heroic einfac zu bestreiten.wie wollen dan frische 70er diese instanzen meistern?
Außerdem gibt es dann noch mehr spieler, die keinen plan haben und sich damit eine gefundene gruppe schnell wieder auflöst...


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Also jetzt mal ehrlich, Ruf auf Respekfoll zu bekommen ist doch wirklich kein grosses Thema, auch für Gelegenheitsspieler. Es werden wenn das umgesetzt wird auch nicht mehr runs in Heroicinis geben, da einfach das Equip der meisten Wohlwollendspieler nicht stimmt. Was will man mit gürn/blau Equip selbst in einer der leichteren Heroicinis (Mecha) erreichen?
Wenn also Heroic schon ab Wohlwollen gehn soll müssen sie auch alle Mobs in den Heroicinis schwächen, was dann wohl auch keinen Unterschied mehr zu normalen Inis ist.
Was Kara angeht ist es doch für die meisten, die grade mal die Pre haben, Farmstatus und man kann kaum davon reden das diese Kara in den nächsten Tagen clearen werden.

@Grimmrog
Ich denke nicht das Blizz ein Problem mit Progamern hat, oder damit das Gelegenheitsspieler nicht in die Inis kommen. Denn das wird sich, wenn die Mobs nicht auch genervt werden, nicht ändern.
Zumal auch die meisten Causals auch in Gilden oder SG sind, und diese ganz einfach ihre Planung machen, und da steht wohl eher Kara als ne Heroicini drin. Wen das stört und lieber Heroic gehn würde sollte mal mit seinem Gildenleiter reden.
Zu vor BC gibts nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Frag doch mal die meisten Causals wer vor BC AQ20/40 oder Naxx von innen gesehn hat, geschweige denn die Bosse dieser Inis. Blizz hat viel für Causalgamer getan mit BC, sei es Arenasets, 25er Inis und auch die Heroicinis was es uns leichter macht diese auch zu claeren und an Epics zu kommen. Aber Heroicinis auf Wohlwollend betreten zu können, steigert nur den Frust derer die mit, für diese Inis, schlechten Equip ausgestattet sind.


----------



## Groar (23. Oktober 2007)

Einerseits freue ich mich als Gelegenheitszocker, das ich die paar Stunden, die ich neben der Arbeit habe, nicht damit vergeuden muß endlos Ruf zu farmen, um irgendwann auch ein brauchbares Equipment zu haben.

Andererseits kann ich die Dauerzocker verstehen, die sicher wieder schreien werden, dalselbe in Grün, damals als BC kam, und jetzt noch ein "Nerf" vor WotLK!


Wenn ich nicht mit meiner Freundin zusammen spielen würde, dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich längst mit WoW aufgehört, da man als Gelegenheits/Solo-Spieler einfach immer wieder an bestimmte Grenzen stößt.

Es gibt ein paar endlos Quests für Solozocker, aber das wars auch schon. Momentan werden die, die sonst keine Verpflichtungen haben und jeden Tag ihre 6-12 Std WoW "farmen" können bevorzugt. Glückwunsch Blizzard, wenn das der Löwenanteil an Bezahlern ist.

Durch die Herabsetzung der Rufstufe auf Wohlwollend, rückt für mich der Besuch der Heroic-Inins ein ganz großes Stück näher. Auch wenn ich mir dafür Equipment zusammenfarmen muß, wird für mich der Frustfaktor (Ok, nur noch 2756 Trashmobs in der Ini killen, dann bin ich respektvoll^^)stark heruntergesetzt.

Vielleicht ist Blizzard endlich ein Licht aufgegangen, das Gruppen- und Gildenarbeit zwar dazu gehört, aber das sie nicht die Vorraussetzung für den Spielspaß sein darf, weshalb viele Gelegenheitsspieler resignieren, oder gar ganz aufhören mit WoW.


Ich will niemandem, der sich den Ruf schwer er"farmt" hat hier schmälern, aber es ist in meinen Augen endlich ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!

Die die Angst haben, omg jetzt kommen die ganzen "Lowies" in die herioc-inis: Die werden schon von selber merken, das ohne gutes Equipment nix läuft. Also wozu drüber aufregen?


----------



## Blechdosenritter (23. Oktober 2007)

ich stimm grimmroq da zu :
Und seht mal deren Seite: warum soll ich, wenn ich nur 3-6h Stunden die Woche zocken kann, 13 Euro im Monat für etwas zahlen, wenn ich davon 3h für das suchen einer Gruppe verschwenden muss, und dann nur 3h effektiv was zu tun hab in der Instanz? Ergo werd ich nie ein Eqiup erreichen was echt sinnvoll ist, ohne eine unmenge verhältnismäßig viel zu teure Zeit dafür zu verschwenden.

2. Früher konnte man auch auf Stufe 60 ziemlich gut (wenn man den Skill hatte) mit anderen Spielern die einfach nur equip hatten mithalten.

heute siehts so aus: Wer equipmäßig unterliegt, kann das alleine mit Skill nicht aufholen, dafür sind die Boni auf dem Equip einfach zu heftig geworden, also bleiben mir nur 3 Sachen: 

1.INIS farmen--> kann ich nicht, weil ich nicht genug Zeit dafür habe
2.Arena ---> Tja wenn ich nicht oft genug Zocke komm ich auch nicht auf die 10 Spiele, wenn meine Arena Partner auch nur gelegenheitszocker sind, und in Dauerzockerarenatemas komtm man ja fast nicht rein alsgelegenheitsspieler, zumal wenn man jetzt noch 70er anfangsspieler ist, kann man Arena komplett vergessen, weil die meisten nun solches Hammerequip haben im Vergleich zu einem, daß man selbst selten gewinnt, und so noch länger brauch um an gleichwertiges Equip zu kommen.
(Bg´s lass ich außen vor, weil das BG erspielbare equip auch nicht mehr an die der Arena rankommt)
3. IM AH kaufen, kann man sich nicht leisten, weil man als Gelegenheitsspieler einfach nicht die Zeit zum Gold farmen hat um die überhöhten Preise zu bezahlen.
4.selbst herstellen ist auch schwer weil man grade aus heroic oder sonstwelchen dicken instanzen die mats braucht leider( wofür bin ich dann lederer oder schmied oder sonstwas? )


muss ich eben einer Gilde mit BT Farmstatus beitreten. 
-- LOL ... mal eben... 
das sieht  dann so aus:
ICH:hi ich würde gerne in eurer Gilde mitspielen weil ihr BT geht.
gildenleuter:
a) keine antwort
b) sorry wir suchen uns die leute aus also lass mic hin ruhe
c) joahr klar gerne.wielang spielst du schon wow=?
--
I:ich spiele seid 3Jahren Wow jetzt
GL: klingt sehr gut.und wie oft kannst du online sein? weil wir gehen jeden Tag Instanzen. Wir fangen um 16uhr mit kara an ,2 Bosse, gehen dann gruul oder schlangenschrein 1-2Bosse und abends gehn wir noch BT soweit wir kommen.
I: ahja.
GL: das setzt natürlich vorraus das du so gegen 14Uhr online sein solltest um dich auszurüsten und zur Besprechung zu kommen. bist du Schüler?
I:nein ich bin bald Student grade arbeite ich noch nebenbei bis 19Uhr.
und am WE kann ich nciht immer weil ich auch noch ne Freundin hab.

*bätsch*

so dann such mir mal ne Gilde die BT geht und gelegenheitsspieler aufnimmt.pfff
und ich bin bestimmt nicht der der weint hier als gelegenheitsspieler.ich freue mich. btw: es stimmt es ist nicht der akt respektvoll zu kommen bei manchen fraktionen.Jedoch es ist die Frage der Zeit die gelegenheitsspieler halt nicht haben.

zur arena noch kurz.. die 10 Spiele kann man schnell machen ohne Frage.Nur macht es keinen Spass bei 9 Spielen in 1er minute sowas von eins aufs maul zu bekommen von den hardcore spielern die schon alles haben und das aus langeweile nur spielen.

wie sagt man dann so schön..
WOW macht gleichgültig.Aber das ist euch ja egal.


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> zur arena noch kurz.. die 10 Spiele kann man schnell machen ohne Frage.Nur macht es keinen Spass bei 9 Spielen in 1er minute sowas von eins aufs maul zu bekommen von den hardcore spielern die schon alles haben und das aus langeweile nur spielen.
> 
> wie sagt man dann so schön..
> WOW macht gleichgültig.Aber das ist euch ja egal.


Hm jetzt Entäuschst du aber die ganzen Ehreleecher aus Alterac die gehofft haben über Arena das zu schaffenwas jetzt in Alterac schwer geworden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin auch Gelegenheitsspieler der Familie hat und Grade maln paar Stunden in der Woche Zeit hat WoW zu Spielen. Ich habs sogar in den meisten Heroicfraktionen auf Ehrfüchtig geschafft.
Und bitte was soll euer geschwafel über vor BC mithalten und so?
Leute macht euch mal eins bewust das 40er Inis ein riesen Zeitaufwand waren und sind und wir, bis auf einige ausnahem, diese Instanzen zum grössten Teil nicht gesehen haben. Wenns hoch kommt haben vor BC die 60er Onyxia und AQ20 gesehn ein paar AQ40 und ZG und vieleicht grade mal 10%- der Causals haben Naxx von innen gesehn.
Ihr macht euch grade selber Froh in dem ihr sagt Wohwollend in Heroic, hui wie toll. Das ist schlichtweg blenderei. Bleiben die Mobs und Bosse so wie sie jetzt noch sind (was wahrscheinlich ist), wird der Frust grösser sein als alles andre und eine Gruppe zu finden ist zwar vom Grundsatz her möglich, aber da jetzt schon viele heulen wegen Repkosten farmen nein danke, wird sich unterm Strich nichts ändern. 
Nur gut Equipt werden wir mitgenommen und um dieses zu bekommen sind einige Runs in normalen Inis notwendig und die meisten werden bis dahin auch überal Respektfoll sein. Es ist jetzt schon schwer wen man auser Mecha ne Heroic will/muss ne Gruppe zu finden die dann auch bis zum Endboss kommt. Da wird sich mit Wohlwollend auch nichts ändern, es klingt nur schöner.


----------



## Sandal Tolk (23. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde die Regelung total unsinnig. 
Respektvoll schafft man bei allen Inis relativ fix, vor allem, wenn es für die Fraktionen noch Quests gibt, mit denen man den Ruf pushen kann.
Thrallmar und Cenarius sind eigentlich null Problem, FdS hatte ich nach n paar Bota Runs ruck zuck auch den Key, nur Auchindun schleppt sich etwas hinterher.

Immerhin lernt man auf dem Weg zum Key die Instanzen und kennt sich dort aus, bevor man Heroic geht. Dazu gibts noch blaue Ausrüstung, die bitter nötig ist.
Atm kann man, wenn man Leute für Heroics sucht sich mehr oder weniger drauf Verlassen, dass sie einigermaßen brauchbare Ausrüstung haben. Wird das ganze auf Wohlwollend gesenkt muss man vorher immer seine DDs angucken, ob die auch brauchbares Equip haben.
Ich tanke und ein Freund spielt nen Heiler - wir brauchen also nurnoch DDs. Jetzt haben wir schon das Problem, dass die einzigen Stellen an denen wir wirklich wipen die sind, wo es auf die DDs ankommt.
Z.B. HDZ2 oder der DK Endboss. Wenn man dann auch noch die ganzen grün equipten abwimmeln muss, die 0 Arbeit in ihr Equip stecken, aber gleich heroic wollen...
Erinnert mich irgendwie an MC damals. Anfangs waren alle T0 ausgerüstet und es ging super, nach ner Weile wurd es immer zäher weil Leute mit ihren Grünen Level 50 Items nach MC wollten... -.-


----------



## Grimmrog (23. Oktober 2007)

Danke das mal eienr meiner Meinung ist, denn keienr der raidgildenspieler vesteht es, das wenn man mal nur 2h am tag hat, man nirgens reinkomtm, so Weltfremd sien die meisten von denen schon.

Nehmen wir an ich habe ne Gilde, komem dann 19.Uhr on, dann sind die entweder:
schon inner INI, 
haben sich ne andere zeit ausgemacht (zu der ich dann nicht kann)
oder die Gruppenplätze sind schon ausgebucht

also erklär mir mal bitte, wie du als Gelegenheitsspieler, der keine festen Spielzeiten hat in ne Ini willst, das klappt nur wenn du zufällig nen freien platz erwischst, kurz bevor deine Gilde losstiefelt, und das kommt wahnsinnig selten vor als Gelegenheitsspieler.

Und mit Arena Team finden siehts nicht viel anders aus, aber wie gesagt, aus erfahrungsmangel verstehen das die Meisten nicht von den Vielzeit Spielen.

Ich kenne aber beide Seiten, und ich habe selber 2 Chars als ich die Zeit noch hatte bis in Heroics geschleppt, und muss echt sagen, wenn man dermaßen oft Schattenlabby und Dk rennt nerven die inis nurnoch weils echt nur noch ne Routine wird.

Früher konnte man auch aus seinen Berufen gutes Equip schöpfen, das hat Blizzard aber dadurch zerstört, daß man für die Mats ebenfalls in die Heroics muss, bzw man mit Urnether nicht handeln kann (im Gegensatz zum damaligen feuerkern)sind echt viele Dinge für Gelegenheitszocker unerreichbar geworden, undzwar so ziemlich alles was über normale Questbelohnungen hinaus geht.

Außerdem sollten Quests die Story vorantreiben, und wie sieht das denne aus, wenn sichs in der Story 10x wiederholt bevors weiter gehts, das ist ja voll fürn Arsch. Wenn die Titanic 10 Eisberge rammenwürde bis sie nen Leck hat und der Film deshalb 10h Geht, wären nach dem 3. Eisberg schon alle ausm Kino geflüchtet  oder wenn bei HdR die blöde Spinne 10x kommen würde bis die endlich am Krater ankommen, wärs auch zum kotzen langweilig.

Und zum Thema: ich musste aber viel länger dafür Spielen... blah blah blah

Iregendwann wirds kein WoW mehr geben, oder Ihr zockt das eh nicht mehr, dann ist ALLES was ihr im WoW gemacht habt für den virtuellen Mülleimer, weg aus Ende futsch!

Das einzige was euch dann bleibt sind vielleicht nen paar Kontakte zu den Leuten mit denen ihr WoW gespielt habt, und davon werdet ihr mehr kennelernen, wenn ihr mit ihnen auf einer Stufe steht, alos freut euch, ihr habt die Gelegenheit, die Heroics mal mit neuen Leuten zu betreten.
und selbst wnen ihr drauf geht, besser tot rauskommen und nen freund mehr haben als lebendig raus, und sich gegenseitig vollgeflamt zu haben.

P.S macht euch mal keine sorgen, ebenfalls wie Naxx wird der Schwarze Tempel allein euch Dauerzockern gehören, denn da werden wir Gelegenheitsspieler nicht hin kommen, also wir werden schon noch nen grund haben nen Equip an euch bestaunen zu dürfen was wir nicht haben werden. (Es sei den ich nehm 3 Monate am Stück Urlaub ^^)


----------



## Rudi TD (23. Oktober 2007)

Frage an die "Gelegenheitsspieler": Ich lese hier ständig solche Sachen wie :

"das wenn man mal nur 2h am tag hat"

"wenn ich nur 3-6h Stunden die Woche zocken kann"


Wenn ihr keine Zeit für die non-heroics habt, wie wollt ihr dann Zeit  für eine Heroic ini haben??


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

@Grimmrog
Wenn du behauptest das dich kaum einer Versteht oder sich in deine Lage versetzten kann ist das einfach nur falsch.
Ich versteh deine Gründe und kann sie auch nachfollziehen, aber genau das ist das Prob vieler Gelegenheitsspieler. Wenn sie on kommen ist in den Gilden das meiste am laufen oder gelaufen. Dann bleiben nur noch Randomgruppen und das macht das ganze noch schwerer. 
Aber das wird sich auch nicht ändern wenn du Herioc mit Wohlwollend kannst. Das Prob wird aber grösser weil man mit schlecht Equipten Leuten einfach kaum noch ne Chance hat den ersten Boss zu legen, also auch kein Epic nur mehr frust.
Du sagst du hast 2 Chars bis Heroic geschlept. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab warst du also schon Heroic. Dann weist du auch das es da drin zur Sache geht, und wenn das Equip nicht stimmt, das ganze nicht schaffbar ist.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (23. Oktober 2007)

ehreleecher sind geil.... zitat:ja ich muss grad noch wasser und brot zaubern für raid gleich und dann kann ich wenigstens noch was ehre eben bekommen... super.. oder auge des sturms..15 leute sitzen auffe mstein oder tanzen...und dann sollen die auch noch belohnt werden?
bei sowas würd ich mir ne funktion wünschen wo ich jemanden schubsen kann oder angreifen kann... unten wartet die horde und plumps den mitally vom stein runtergeschubst... ^^^

für meinen teil wäre es in ordnung wenn man wenigstens urnether ohne hero öfter bekommt.dann bastel ich mir mein epic selbst.
und ich gehöre auch zu denen die nicht onyxia,aq40 oder bwl waren geschweige denn naxxramas.
ich hätte es besser gefunden wenn man sich das einfach aussuchen kann ob hero oder normal.
gruppe ist zusammengestellt. man schaut sich die andere nund beschließt dann zusammen ob man auf hero spielt,versucht oder was uach immer oder normal geht.allein schon die Tat das ich son blöden schlüssel brauche ist ja schon total geil.als nächstes steht dann son türsteher vor der instanz und sagt : ey du du kummst hier nit rein.guck dich mal an.. deine schulter passt farblich nicht zu deinem Helm.
Mein Schurke und mein Schami haben jeweils das komplette PVP set " sich zusammengestorben@wegen afk allys in BG"vor bc und jetzt auch wieder einige teile sowie 1-2 teile mal aus nem kara run und jetzt soll ich nochmal bis respektvoll die instanzen gehen um auf hero zu spielen?und nur weil ich ich ne scheiss Zutat mehr oder weniger brauche die nur in diesen blöden instanzen wirklic hsicher droppt?hurra hurra sag ich da nur.darin seh ic hdie problematik.
man kann schon gute ausrüstung haben aber man wird trotzdem gezwungen zu farmen um 1. überhaupt mal reinzukommen 2.man reinmuss weil man die handwerksmaterialen nur in diesem modus mehr bekommt da man sie nicht draussen finden oder kaufen kann.
nebenbei find ich die neue änderung im alterac ganz gut..wird mehr wert auf kampf gelegt.. und nicht wenn man von oben runterläuft auf dem weg von so nem scheiss hauptmann umgenagelt wird.und das alle gegener in der burg verlinkt sind gibt noc hwas mehr würze... aber gezergt wird bestimmt immernoch genug..


----------



## eMJay (23. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin kein Dauerzocker und finde es Scheiße. 
Jeder der Gerade mal 70 geworden ist kann dann in eine Hero Inze gehen.
Wie sieht dann das Equip aus? 
Es ist Scheiße= wenig Schaden weinig aushalten = Wipe, Wipe, Wipe
Wenn ich bedenke dass In Mecha ein Mage, Priester oder Hexer nach einem Kritischen Schlag von Gegner da liegt....was macht dann ein Tank der gerade mal 70 geworden ist und kaum Verteidigug hat?
Wie sollen die frischen 70er in eine Hero Inze gehen wenn die gerade so durch ZH, Labby oder DK kommen?Die  Mobs sind da 70-73?

Und der der das Equip hat ärgert sich und hat kein Bock auf eine Hero Inze oder nur noch mit Gilde wo der weis dass das Equip passt.

Bald wird es keine Random Gruppen mehr für Hero Instanzen geben.
Will ich damit sagen. Weil keiner mehr Bock hat ständig zu Wipen.

Da ich fast nur in Random in Instanzen gehe freue ich mich überhaupt nicht drauf.

*Es geht hier nicht nur um die Zeit die einer hat oder auch nicht, sondern um dass wie die Gruppen dann aussehen werden?*


----------



## Blechdosenritter (23. Oktober 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Frage an die "Gelegenheitsspieler": Ich lese hier ständig solche Sachen wie :
> 
> "das wenn man mal nur 2h am tag hat"
> 
> ...


ich antworte mal für mich darauf grade.

also ich hab so 4h am tag zeit aktuell bevor ich schlafen muss um fit zu sein am nächsten tag
ich über meine freundesliste relativ schnell mir ne gruppe basteln zum ini gehen nur:
1.wollen alle wenn hero gehen weil sie, was ich auch verstehe bis zum erbrechen die instanzen auf normal gespielt haben um selbst hero gehn zu können
2.ich nicht mitkann weil ich oben genanntes selbst machen müsste um hero gehen zu können und dann der nächste freund mich fragt ob ich mitgehe normal, ich dann auc hkeine lust habe.
man sieht an diesem beispiel,dass wenn man mal welche findet die entweder keine lust auf normal haben oder man selbst ohne schlüssel nicht reinkommt.
Durch dieses ini gehen bis ich kotze geht dr spass an der ini selbst verloren.bei den ersten 50 Baron Runs wars noch: ja lassma mal den blöden Baron vorn kopp hauen gehen wird wieder lustig.
nach dem 180en mal sagt man nur : ich bin afk.oder nit schon wieder der gleich scheiss.muss das sein?da is ja angeln interessanter.und so spielen auch immer weniger diese instanzen.
ich selbst wurd schon gefragt von freunden die teilweise grull blabbla ausrüstung haben ob ich nciht mitgehen will einfach so for fun auch wenn ich noch nit gut ausgestattet bin.würde nix passieren weil sie halt alles regeln und ich nur als supporter für engstellen und buffs mitgehen muss und mir dieausrüstung mitnehmen kann.musste absagen weil ich diesen scheiss schlüssel natürlich nicht hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ROTE GROßE SCHRIFT ÜBER MIR!
1.zeit definiert die gruppen wie sie aussehen werden.je mehr zeit desto mehr bessere gruppen.
2.ich erinner mich mal in sachen schwierigkeit an das gute t0.5 set mit dem Baron Run.45minuten zeit alles klar.
BLIZZARD zeigte dann mal nachdem viel sich beschwerd wurde das es sehr schwer ist das zu schaffen ein Video wo Blizzard Mitarbeiter diesen Run machten und beweisen wollten das man mehr als genug zeit hätte. wenn man sich allerdings mal die Rüstungen der chars anschaute sah man das diese gruppe mal eben diese Quest für das 0.5t set mit t2 Set gemacht haben.soviel z uBalance manchmal für quests.

@grim
hatte auc hvorher als schüler viel mehr zeit zum zocken und bin da 3-4 mal am tag blutkessel etc gegangen.. nur jetzt isses halt   bei mir fast wie bei dir.bin auch vom urnether abhängig und du hast wenigstens ne gilde die raiden geht.. ^^ wir schaffen mal grad 3vs3 arena team zu bekommen. und das noc hne ganze weile so.


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> für meinen teil wäre es in ordnung wenn man wenigstens urnether ohne hero öfter bekommt.dann bastel ich mir mein epic selbst.
> Mein Schurke und mein Schami haben jeweils das komplette PVP set " sich zusammengestorben@wegen afk allys in BG"vor bc und jetzt auch wieder einige teile sowie 1-2 teile mal aus nem kara run und jetzt soll ich nochmal bis respektvoll die instanzen gehen um auf hero zu spielen?und nur weil ich ich ne scheiss Zutat mehr oder weniger brauche die nur in diesen blöden instanzen wirklic hsicher droppt?hurra hurra sag ich da nur.darin seh ic hdie problematik.
> man kann schon gute ausrüstung haben aber man wird trotzdem gezwungen zu farmen um 1. überhaupt mal reinzukommen 2.man reinmuss weil man die handwerksmaterialen nur in diesem modus mehr bekommt da man sie nicht draussen finden oder kaufen kann.


Also Urnether ist ja schon häufiger ein Thema gewesen, ich finde das es Handelbar sein sollte, was schon ausreichen würde.
Was den Schlüssel angeht ist das eher nicht das Problem, es könnte von mir aus auch so sein wie du sagst, die Gruppe entscheidet ob Heroic oder nicht. Aber es würde im Prinzip nix ändern, klar es könnte dann jeder rein, aber was bringt das wenn nach einem Mob die Gruppe tot ist?



AW-Thore schrieb:


> Und der der das Equip hat ärgert sich und hat kein Bock auf eine Hero Inze oder nur noch mit Gilde wo der weis dass das Equip passt.
> 
> Bald wird es keine Random Gruppen mehr für Hero Instanzen geben.
> Will ich damit sagen. Weil keiner mehr Bock hat ständig zu Wipen.
> ...


Jo und wenn Blizz so weiter macht wird sicher sein das es Randomgruppen nicht mehr geben wird.



Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> ich antworte mal für mich darauf grade.
> 
> 2.ich nicht mitkann weil ich oben genanntes selbst machen müsste um hero gehen zu können und dann der nächste freund mich fragt ob ich mitgehe normal, ich dann auc hkeine lust habe.
> man sieht an diesem beispiel,dass wenn man mal welche findet die entweder keine lust auf normal haben oder man selbst ohne schlüssel nicht reinkommt.
> ...


Ok mal erinner wie es bei mir war:
Meine erste Fraktion die ich Respektfoll war, waren die Hüter der Zeit (HDZ1/2) das ging so schnell ich hab erst ganicht gemerkt das ich den Schlüssel kaufen kann. Es waren 2 Runs HDZ1 und vieleicht 3 HDZ2. Wo ich aber auch glück hatte das es auser HDZ1 grade mal 3 Wipes gab, und der Rest rund lief. Nur bei Ehrenfeste tat ich mir schwer mit Ruf zum einen, weil es kaum eine Gruppe gab die den ersten 7ermob schaffte und zum andern da für mich als Moonkin nur grade 1 Item zu holen war.
Es sollte mal nicht vergessen werden das es zu jeder Ini einige Quests gibt die ne Menge Ruf bringen, und wenn ich z.B. in Nethersturm unterwegs bin und lese das wieder eine Gruppe jemand sucht der ihnen Arca auf macht, fühle ich mich an alte UBRSzeiten erinnert, und könnte in meinen schönen PCschrank beisen. Ist es denn so schwer die Quests zu machen? der Schlüssel ist dabei erst mal nebensache, es geht um die Questreihe die nicht unerheblich Ruf bringt. Genau das gleich mit dem ZHschlüsssel. Bevor jeder über unzählige Iniruns weint sollter er erst mal die Quests erledigen und dann ist das bischen Ruf was bleibt lachhaft.
Aber Ok wer Heroic möchte soll es mal versuchen aber seit euch gewiss ohne passendes Equip werdet ihr da keine Freude haben und noch weniger Spass.


----------



## Grimmrog (23. Oktober 2007)

@ Rudi DT

ja ab und an hab ich ja mal am Wochenende 5h Zeit wenn ich die dann aber dauernd für non-heroics verbringen muss komm ich ja nie dazu die wenigen Zeiten wo ich Zeit hätte für die Ini, rein zu gehen.
Und wie Blechdosenritter auch schon meinte, es ist ja nich das problem ne Gruppe für ne Heroic zu finden, sondern spontan ne non heroic zu finden ist auch schwerer als manch einer glaubt, weil viele keine Lust mehr auf non-heroics haben, also muss ich die ganze Zeit, die ich für ne Heroic hätt, nun auf einmal doch wieder für ne Non-heroic verschwenden.

@AW-Thore also wie DEINE Gruppe aussieht mit der DU in die Ini gehst, bestimmst du als Gruppenmitglied doch selbst, also nörgel nicht rum, wenn DU mit einer unterequippten Gruppe reingehst, DU bist ja SELBER dran schuld, keiner zwingt dich solche Leute mit zu nehmen, du kannst dir ja vorher das Equip zeigen lassen, oder es im Netz selbst nachschauen.

Und wenn dir ne Person nicht passt, dann sag ihr das vernünftig.
Denn derjenige will ja schließlich auch nicht rein um am Stück zu wipen, oder meinste die gehen alle mit um dann absichtlich dauernd drauf zu gehen?

Einige Leute geben mir echt das Gefühl, das sie nicht im Stande sind mit anderen zu kommunizieren. 

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, also fragt leute nach dem Equipment, und sagt ihnen was sie erwartet, die meisten können dann sicherlich schon einschätzen ob es für sie wirklich Sinn macht in ne heroic zu gehen.

Equip alleine macht außerdem auch nicht alles, ich bin schon oft mit ner Gruppe gewiped, weil ein paar ziemlich gut equipte Leute der Meinung sind die müssen da durch rushen und laufen da drinne Amok wie nen Marder im Hühnerstall, einfach weil einige nich mehr in ner normalen Gruppe Spielen können, sondern nen Supertank und Superhealer brauchen der Sie aus der Scheiße zieht (wodurch Manche Instanzen weitaus schwerer wirken als sie in Wirklichkeit sind). 
An anderen Tagen war ich auch mit relativ schlecht equipten Leuten in den Inis und es hat geklappt, weil einfach mal jeder genau das gemacht hat was er sollte, und das macht dann auch weitaus mehr Spaß, auch wenns schwerer ist, weil man dann wieder sieht, wer seine Klasse wirklich beherrscht und wer nur dumm draufkloppen kann.


----------



## eMJay (23. Oktober 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> @AW-Thore also wie DEINE Gruppe aussieht mit der DU in die Ini gehst, bestimmst du als Gruppenmitglied doch selbst, also nörgel nicht rum, wenn DU mit einer unterequippten Gruppe reingehst, DU bist ja SELBER dran schuld, keiner zwingt dich solche Leute mit zu nehmen, du kannst dir ja vorher das Equip zeigen lassen, oder es im Netz selbst nachschauen.
> 
> Und wenn dir ne Person nicht passt, dann sag ihr das vernünftig.
> Denn derjenige will ja schließlich auch nicht rein um am Stück zu wipen, oder meinste die gehen alle mit um dann absichtlich dauernd drauf zu gehen?
> ...



Naja wenn ich jetzt leute für eine Hero Inze suche dann bekomme ich leute die das auch aushalten und muss nicht zwischen 20 leuten wählen und mir die erst genau anschauen ob das equip passt. Und wenn ich in Hero gehen will dann sag ich nicht wir gehen jetzt normal (bzw. der gruppenleiter) weil euer equp zu schlecht ist. Du suchst dir auch eine gruppe zusammen für eine bestimmte Insanz und nicht für irgendeine die gerade mal passt.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (23. Oktober 2007)

jo hdz geht echt schnell.. aber die instanz macht auch wirklich spass weil sie wirklich schön gemacht wurde aber so sachen wie ehrnfeste is echt blöd.weiss nicht gute items eigentlich bei denen aber quälend lange bis man da was erreicht. zangarmarschen inis gefallen mir irgendwie garnit vom style her.aber bei denen isses eh nur ne goldfrage.wenn man bereit ist zu zahlen an pflanzenteilen is man in 20minuten wohlwollend. aber gold= farmen.
man kommt einfach nicht drummherum.und das nervt manchmal. ich bin schon so assi und lass meine freundin farmen in nethersturm um mal beim konsortium vorranzukommen.gestern wollte ich mal was gutes tun und ne ini gehen *applaus das ich mir die mühe mache und nicht wie manche denken ich lass mir alles hinterherschmeissen jetzt* und habe 4 stunden land ein gruppe für hdz1,2,schattenlaby,managruft und irgendeine in terroklar*konsortium ruf die instanz* gesucht. pustekuchen. 4 stunden wieder am arsch.hab in der zeit 50skillpunkte lederer gemacht aus langeweile.tolles spielerlebnis..und grade hdz würd ich gerne gehen..weil die toll gemacht ist.


----------



## Tja (23. Oktober 2007)

Um mal ein paar (lachhafte) Argumente aufzugreiffen:

1. Keine Zeit
2. Ich will auch diese Gear OHNE das Gleiche zu tun
3. Gelegenheitszocker zahlen den Content der Anderen
4. Blizzard tut nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler

ad 1

Wenn wenn man 3 - 6 hs/Woche hat, reicht das nichtmal für die normalen Instanzen. Wie will man dann Heroic machen? Nur weil diese Instanzen nun schneller begehbar sind, werden sie nicht einfacher. Im Gegenteil, frisch gewordene 70er werden da drinnen eher schnell den großen Frust schieben, da es wipes hageln wird. Die Folge wird sein, dass noch weniger Pickups Heroic machen wollen und somit weniger Leute, die Instanzen sehen werden, also genau das Gegenteil von dem, was Blizzard mit dieser Änderung bezwecken will.

Mal gucken wie lang es dauert, bis die Ersten "nerf heroic Schreie"-kommen...

ad 2

Kann nicht funktionieren. Ich kann im RL auch nicht rumschreien wie ein Kleinkind, weil ein anderer einen Mucielago fährt. Und wenn ich es täte, würde ich diesen mit Sicherheit nicht billiger kriegen, entweder man hat das Geld bzw. den Skill einen zu fahren oder eben nicht. Genau so verhält es sich mit WoW. Gleiche Gear wollen, aber nicht das Gleiche tun wollen, ist eben nicht (vgl. ad 3)

ad 3

Der Größte Schwachsinn, welchen ich bislang gelesen habe. Mit diesen 13 €/Monat werden Serverwartung, Team, Inhalt etc. gezahlt. Von Haus aus haben ALLE die gleichen Voraussetzungen, wer was nützt, entscheidet jeder selbst. Dass man für Highend nunmal gewisse zeitliche Voraussetzungen sowie beherrschen der Klasse braucht, sollte klar sein. Wer das nicht versteht oder verstehen will, ist in jedem Singleplayer-Spiel besser aufgehoben. 

Und NEIN auch ich habe nicht mehr die Zeit, so zu zocken wie ich es gerne hätte, aber ich gönne es allen, welche sie haben und auch was in WoW erreichen. Denn nur Zeit allein reicht nicht.

ad 4

Ebenfalls großer Schwachsinn. Wer nicht die Zeit für Instanzen hat, kann PvP machen, das blaue Equip ist nun wirklich nicht schlecht und eignet sich sogar als Arena-Einstieg was wollt ihr mehr?! Durch die Ruffraktionen bekommt man sogar ohne Raids sehr gute PvE-Items. 

Aber ist halt so, reicht Blizzard einige den kleinen Finger, wollen sie gleich die ganze Hand:

"whine, kreisch...Ich will Epics außerhalb der Raids" -- Arena wird eingeführt
"whine, heul, kleinkindsei finde keine Arena-Gruppe" --- gute blaue pvp Gear
"whine, heul epische Reittiere sind so teuer" --- tägliche Quests werden eingeführt
usw...

Und da soll noch einer sagen, Blizzard würde nichts für GelegenheitsspielerInnen tun....Aber schreien wie ein Baby ist halt immer einfacher, als nüchtern darüber nachzudenken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Fazit:

Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten, um an gute Gear zu kommen. Einige sind halt erst dann zufrieden, wenn jeder beim Einloggen 70 ist und alle die komplett gleiche Gear haben, sowas nennt sich dann aber FPS bzw. Singleplayer...


----------



## Barney Sr`ktar (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Habe ne kurze Frag:
Ich bin in ner Woche oder so 70 und blau/grün equiped. Mit nroamlen Innies und den leichten Heros komm ich für meinen (zukünftigen) Heilschamanen wahrscheinlich nich auf ganz blaues Heilequip geschweige den epics wie soll ich dann in ne schwere Heroic-Instanz gehen?

MFG Barn


----------



## Blechdosenritter (23. Oktober 2007)

hmm bei 3-6h die woche stimme ich da mal ausnahmsweise zu.
zu dem netten auto.die welt ist halt leider ungerecht stimmt schon aber was tut ein fussballspieler denn mehr als ein schlosser?wenn er glück hat ist er mit 35 spätestens im ruhestand und macht nur krimskrams.der schlosser mit 35 kann wenn er noch glück hat grade laufen ohne bandscheibenvorfall muss aber noch bis 65 arbeiten.na ja. weiss nicht wenn ich bedenke was ich in der freizeit mache um das vom schlosser zu verhindern?oder manager?was tun die.alle 10 jahre ne neue frau an die seite und sonst nur ab und an mal in nem interview die lage des clubs/firma etc schönzureden.hey nichtmal Ärzte bekommen ansatzweise soviel und die hätte nes nach 6 jahren studiern mindestens mehr als verdient.also vergleiche nicht RL mit nem spiel..das kann sowieso böse enden.

Ebenfalls großer Schwachsinn. Wer nicht die Zeit für Instanzen hat, kann PvP machen, das blaue Equip ist nun wirklich nicht schlecht und eignet sich sogar als Arena-Einstieg was wollt ihr mehr?! Durch die Ruffraktionen bekommt man sogar ohne Raids sehr gute PvE-Items. 
----
was bringt mir mein PVP set wenn ich an Sachen gebunden bin aus den Instanzen die ich wie zb das erwähnte urnether benötige.dann muss ich nochmal meine ganzer spielzeit opfern um den Ruf zufarmen, in inis zu gehen wo ich mich langweile und eh nix mehr bekomme weil ich durch pvp schon besser ausgerüstet bin. und dann musste dich in der regel noch mit mindestens einem drumm kloppen wer es bekommt.

"whine, kreisch...Ich will Epics außerhalb der Raids" -- Arena wird eingeführt
"whine, heul, kleinkindsei finde keine Arena-Gruppe" --- gute blaue pvp Gear
"whine, heul epische Reittiere sind so teuer" --- tägliche Quests werden eingeführt
usw...
1.arena wird eingeführt. hmm 70% der leute machen das aus langeweile bis der nächste raid anfängt.heisst fast immer hast du die eh schon super ausgerüsteten leute aus großen gilden die eh schon dadurch auch noch super eingespielt sind.
2. s.o. eingespielte Teams werden dich niemals in ihr Arena team lassen.
3.woot?lol tägliche quests.. löl.die entweder verbuggt sind oder 11g geben süß.wieveile tage soll ich denn die täglichen quests machen bis ich die 5000g pluss 200g zusammenhab? halbes jahr?
ich bin gespannt auf das schwimmtier im addon.
wird bestimmt für Untote son : Epischer Skellettpflipper der dann auch erstmal 1000g klein und 2000g groß kostet.der skill dann 8000g klein und 10000g groß.
LOL
oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?btw wofür schwimmtiere wenn man auf ner insel ist?sollen lieber flugmounts da zulassen.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (23. Oktober 2007)

Barney schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe ne kurze Frag:
> Ich bin in ner Woche oder so 70 und blau/grün equiped. Mit nroamlen Innies und den leichten Heros komm ich für meinen (zukünftigen) Heilschamanen wahrscheinlich nich auf ganz blaues Heilequip geschweige den epics wie soll ich dann in ne schwere Heroic-Instanz gehen?
> ...


frag mal unsere Experten hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^
das hab ich mir damals auch schon gedacht und bin deshalb auf ele gegangen.wirst zwar mehr gehasst weil du nicht heilst aber bekommst bessere sachen. akann aber sein das es jetzt besseres gibt für heilschami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Barney schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe ne kurze Frag:
> Ich bin in ner Woche oder so 70 und blau/grün equiped. Mit nroamlen Innies und den leichten Heros komm ich für meinen (zukünftigen) Heilschamanen wahrscheinlich nich auf ganz blaues Heilequip geschweige den epics wie soll ich dann in ne schwere Heroic-Instanz gehen?
> ...


Warum sollst du das nicht können?
Die frage ist wie bei allen Heilerklassen ob du das in Stoff,Leder, Schw. Rüssi oder Platte tun willst.
Gut Platte fällt für dich weg, habs aber jetzt mal Allgemein gehalten also auch eür Palas.
Komplett blaues Equip ist drin, lila zum Teil auch und vergiss nicht die trinkets usw. was auch was ausmacht und natürlich können.


----------



## Tja (23. Oktober 2007)

Barney schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe ne kurze Frag:
> Ich bin in ner Woche oder so 70 und blau/grün equiped. Mit nroamlen Innies und den leichten Heros komm ich für meinen (zukünftigen) Heilschamanen wahrscheinlich nich auf ganz blaues Heilequip geschweige den epics wie soll ich dann in ne schwere Heroic-Instanz gehen?
> ...



Sofern Du es nicht schon getan hast, lies Dich hier mal in die schwierigeren Instanzen ein: http://wow.buffed.de/guides/815/instanz-guides

Durch PvP kannst Du Dir einige sehr gute Epics holen. Die Veteranen-Teile finde ich sehr empfehlenswert, liegen alle im zwischen 10-18k Ehre + paar Marken. Sollte die Gear also zu schlecht sein, wäre das eine Alternative. 



> was bringt mir mein PVP set wenn ich an Sachen gebunden bin aus den Instanzen die ich wie zb das erwähnte urnether benötige.dann muss ich nochmal meine ganzer spielzeit opfern um den Ruf zufarmen, in inis zu gehen wo ich mich langweile und eh nix mehr bekomme weil ich durch pvp schon besser ausgerüstet bin. und dann musste dich in der regel noch mit mindestens einem drumm kloppen wer es bekommt.
> 
> 1.arena wird eingeführt. hmm 70% der leute machen das aus langeweile bis der nächste raid anfängt.heisst fast immer hast du die eh schon super ausgerüsteten leute aus großen gilden die eh schon dadurch auch noch super eingespielt sind.
> 
> ...



Nunja mit dieser dann besseren Gear sind Deine Überlebenschance in der heroic Instanz dann allerdings größer. Durch die bessere Ausrüstung killste die Mobs schneller - schneller Ruf - schnellerer Zugang - das und nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit aussagen.

1. Und? Dürfen sie  deshalb keine Arena spielen? Diese Teams haben A.) eine höhere Wertung und B.) kannst Du ja auch versuchen so gut zu werden C.) verlierst Du gegen solche Teams viel weniger Punkte. Im Falle eines Sieges, gibt es aber schön viele Arena-Punkt. Fazit man kann NUR gewinnen!

2. Wieso sollten sie? Eingespielte Teams sind nunmal eingespielt und werden das auch weiter ausbauen wollen, ist doch logisch.

3. Ok, welche tägliche Quest ist verbuggt? Es gibt ca. 10 tägliche Quests/Tag + einige tägliche 5er Quests, wenn Du also sonst NICHTS machst, kommst Du damit auf (untertriebene) 150G/Tag = 4,5k Monat. Hast also in knapp 40 Tagen Dein Epic-Mount und das bei vergleichsweise geringem Aufwand. Also kann hier von einem halben Jahr keine Rede sein. Angenommen Du machst jetzt noch Kräuterkunde, Juwelenschleifen dazu kommst locker auf 300G (wieder untertrieben)/Tag! - 18 Tage bis zum Mount. Eine Quest dauert mit etwas Routine 10 - 15 Min. also im schlimmsten Fall 2,5 HS/Tag für 300G und 18 Tage zum Mount klingt doch sehr fair und gut?

Also was ist hier unfair, schwierig?

Man kann natürlich auch alles aus der Whiner-Position betrachten..

zum neuen Reittier:

Musst es Dir ja nicht holen, wenns Dir nicht passt oder zwingt Dich jemand dazu?


----------



## Grimmrog (23. Oktober 2007)

ad 3

Der Größte Schwachsinn, welchen ich bislang gelesen habe. Mit diesen 13 €/Monat werden Serverwartung, Team, Inhalt etc. gezahlt. Von Haus aus haben ALLE die gleichen Voraussetzungen, wer was nützt, entscheidet jeder selbst. Dass man für Highend nunmal gewisse zeitliche Voraussetzungen sowie beherrschen der Klasse braucht, sollte klar sein. Wer das nicht versteht oder verstehen will, ist in jedem Singleplayer-Spiel besser aufgehoben.

Und NEIN auch ich habe nicht mehr die Zeit, so zu zocken wie ich es gerne hätte, aber ich gönne es allen, welche sie haben und auch was in WoW erreichen. Denn nur Zeit allein reicht nicht.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Das ist rein gar kein Schwachsinn, jeder der bischen Ahnung von Kostenrechnung hat weiß das, denn in dem Moment, wo blizzard den Gelegenheitsspielern den Reiz nimmt, weiter zu Spielen, gehen einnahmen verloren, diese Einnahmen müssen aber weitestgehend Fixe kosten decken, und sind die nicht gedeckt, muss Blizzard irgendwo sparen. 

Denn blizzard stellt dir zwar dn gleichn Kontent zur verfügung, aber die Frage ist, willst du den content denn bezahlen? würdest du dir nen Auto kaufen wenn du im Jahr nur 30km damit fährst?

also wenn der content den Gelegenheitsspieler haben zu uninteressant wird, gehen diese weg, und da das die meisten Spieler sind würde sich WoW so nicht tragen, also muss blizzard seine Gelegenheitsspieler pflegen, denn diese verlieren würde auf dauer den Untergang von WoW bedeuten.

Ich habe ja nie behauptet das Blizzard nix macht für Gelegenheitsspieler, aber einens darfst du mal icht aus dm Blick verlieren, gelegenheitsspiler haben wenig Zeit, sie wolln alos mal das und mal das machen, und sind nich die ich farme heut halt 4h Gold und morgen 4h Ehre, also überleg mal wie lange brauchst du an Spielzeit um zum Beispiel nen Ganzes PvP-Set zu farmen, und schau mal wie lange dann ein Spieler brauch, der in der Woche nur 10h zum Spielen kommt.

bei BC hat blizzard halt sehr viel für die Spieler eingebaut die viel bis mittelmäßig Spielen, was am Anfang ja auch kein Problem war, da viele Spieler auf dem gleichen Stand waren mit Beginn BC, nun fehlen aber die Leute um non-heroics zu machen, also dauert es jetzt nen neu hochgelevelten Charakter doch weitaus länger auf Respektvoll zu bekommen als damals.
Die Anfänge von BC waren schon schön, ma konnte am Tag Jederzeit in ne non-heroic Ini weil einfach massenhaft Leute rein wollten, wenn man wollte konnte man von Früh bis Abends in ner Ini rumschwirren, abe jetzt isses einfach so, daß man jetzt ein vielfaches mehr an Zeit brauch.
Es  ist also mit 2-3h am Tag die zeit vorhanden durch eine Ini zu kommen, allerdings ist die suche nach einer Gruppe meist zu Zeitintensiv!!! 

zu deinem ad 3 
PvP in den Battlegrounds ist eine der Anstrengensten (zumindets bei uns weil 90% bei unserem Realmpool an die Horde gehen XD ) Sachen überhaupt, weil man dort kein Gold bekommt, also ist es auch für Gelegenheitsspilier wieder relativ uninteressant, da man zwar hre un Equip bekommt, dann aber enn man doch mal wieder was anderes macht keine Kohle hat.

Ich whine ja nicht rum, das Blizzard mehr machen soll, ich finde nur, blizzard hat einfach in BC relaiv wenig content eingebaut für Gelegenheitsspieler, ich sage nur Skettis wurde recht schnell nachgebaut, wenn man dort das Flugmount will, muss man aber trotzdem wieder Ruf haben und auch noch die 5k Gold fürs Epic fliegen, denn das teure ist ja nicht das Mount, sondern das reiten lernen.

Blizz hat also wieder etwas geliefert, was die meisten gelegenheitsspieler eigentlich nicht gebrauchen können, sie haben halt nur ne zusätzliche Farmfraktion eingebaut, was die Gelegenheitsspieler nun wieder nur zur Entscheidung zwingt, auf was sie sich konzentrieren, da se ja nicht für alles parallel Zeit haben.

Und ich habe nicht einmal rumgewhined, sondern nur die Situation geschildert, so ists nun mal, bei egal was man macht, muss man massig Zeit investieren, und die habe Gelegenheisspieler nicht, sie schauen halt zu wie andere Spieler mit super Equip ihnen davonlaufen, und haben dann einfach keien Lust mehr WoW zu Spielen, was blizzards Aktionen ja bestätigen.

Ich gehör halt auch dazu und sage mir, 13€ zahl ich nicht für 30h WoW wenn ich davon 29h dafür aufbessern muss, um meinen Charakter ein kleines bischen zu verbssern. Das ist ne einfache Kosten/Nutzen Tatsache, und Blizzard hat gemerkt daß bei vielen der Nutzen verloren gegangen ist, und deshalb solche Maßnahmen.

Ich finde es sollte mehr non-Quest Alternativen geben, so wie in Halaa, wo man eben auch mal rein zum Spaß etwas machen kann, denn die Paar Stunden die ich zum Spielen hab will ich nicht mit stupiden Mobfarmen, Ehrefarmen oder Gruppe für Instanz suchen verbringen. 

Schade finde ich auch, daß Sachen wie der Krachbummroboter des Ingeneurs Seelengebunden sind und so viele Mats brauchen, er ist zum Beispiel ne Lustige Sache im Spiel, die außer der Spaßkombonente halt keinen nutzen bringt, und trotzdem relativ teuer sind. 

Blizzard sollte mehr solche Minievents einbauen die( im Gegensatz zu den zeitlichen Events Schlotternächste/Dunkelmondjahrmarkt..) jederzeit machbar sind, das würde den Gelegenheitsspielern wieder etwas fun ins Game geben und sie am Spiel halten

Mir ist völlig egal was blizzard aus dem Game macht, nur wenns unattraktiv ist, dann Spiel ichs halt nicht, und schau mich nach anderen Sachen um, schließlich kommen demnächste ne ganze Menge neue MMORPGS auf den Markt, und blizzard muss eben zusehen, wie sie die masse seiner Spieler an sich bindet, und das schaffen sie nur, wenn sie auf die Spieler gehen die die Masse bilden, und das sind nun mal nicht die 0,1% der Spieler die je in NAXX gewesen sind.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (23. Oktober 2007)

das unterschreib ich mal grim.gut argumentiert und ohne die whined sätze.

ich jammer hier auch nit rumm. ganz und gar nicht..du versteht nur nicht was ich sagen will.
klar sind meine chancen mim pvp set höher in hero instanz so solls sein.
ABER: ICH WERD GEZWUNGEN SELBST MIT SO NER AUSRÜSTUNG FARMEN GEHEN ZU MÜSSEN UM DEN SCHLÜSSEL ZU BEKOMMEN!!!
was wieder verschenkte zeit ist.

und warum machst du dich über Spieler lustig die sich beschweren das sie in keine Arena GRuppe gelangen wenn du den grund selber aufzählst?!Gerade deswegen isses doch uninteressant.Weil es eingespielte leute sind die sich kennen etc.is doch klar das man sich dann beschwert.is zwar nutzlos aber das ist egal jetzt grade.
schonmal was vom arena trick gehört?
Team A ist episch ausgerüstet und gründet ein Team.diese Spielen sehr erfolgreich 1-2Wochen Arena bekommen massig Punkte weil sie immer gewinnen und verbraten ihre punkte und löschen das Team um ein neues zu Gründen.dadurch starten sie wieder mit nem neuen Team und nochmal besserer Ausrüstung um gegen Neue absolut einfach zu gewinnen.und wehe einer sagt das is eh bullshit was hier geschreiben wird. is mir schon passiert. die machen das so. immer wieder die gleichen in der arena ab und an und immer anderes team und immer bessere ausrüstung.und dann versuch mal so gut wie sie zu werden.

ach so und wo gibt es diese quests bitte?probier das gerne aus.wenn ich in 18Tagen *geschätzt* mein Mount hab bist du mein persönlicher Held.
Wird mic hernsthaft interessieren.
und ich bin juwelier.nur geh mal auf Senjin ins ally AH und guck mal was die rezepte so kosten da.. 0815 blaue rezepte ab 300G aufwärts.epic ab 1000g. wegen? NA? genau 5000g flugskill is doch klar alle wollen das so schenll wie möglich haben und jagen die preise hoch wenn sie mal was finden (  nebenbei droppen die guten rezepte wo? na klar in den großen instanzen oder überwiegend durch höhere droprate in HeroInstanzen!" )
also muss ich um mir ein gutes rezept zu leisten Gold farmen. wo wir wieder beim Zeitfaktor sind.
also ich geh jetzt mal mein Farmmacro starten * vorsicht sarkasmus*
oder Gold shoppen * nochmal sarkasmus *
weil für manche ist sowas leider die einzige alternative. und das ist doc hschon traurig oder?
und ja mich zwingt niemand es zu holen das neue mount. nur ums mir leisten zu können zwingt man mich zum sinnlos gold farmen.


----------



## Grimmrog (23. Oktober 2007)

Tja Blechdosenritter, so isses aber viele glaubens einen ja nicht, 

wenn ich 13 Euros pro Monat zahle und damit sagen wir mal gerade 1000G in der Zeit farme, weil ich eben nicht nur einen auf famrbot mach mit meiner bischen Spielzeit die ich habe, dann brauch ich halt 5 Monate (65Euro) für dass Flugmount, alternativ kann man dann eigentlich echt die Kohle für den Chinaman ausgeben und hat dann das Flugmount zusammen. Zumindest werdens ne Menge Leute (Die arbeiten gehen und/oder die Kohle haben) so machen, sonst gäbs die Chinafarmer ja nicht mehr.

Hier isses also echt wieder reine Mathematik was sich wie lohnt.

Naja wie gesagt es kommen neue Onlinegames raus, die Qualitativ gute Alternativen bilden könnten und dann mal schauen wie die so sind und vor allem auch, wie blizzard darauf reagieren wird, denn dann stehen sie unter ein bischen mehr Konkurrenzdruck und die Preise oder qualitäten der Spiele werden steigen.

Aber kein WoW mehr fänd ich echt Schade, da es schon nen ziemlich tolles Game ist von der Story und der balance her, ich fänd nen 20h Spielzeitticket gut, für das man nur 5 Euro bezahlt.  dann wär ich auch wieder dabei bei WoW, aber im Moment sind mir die 13Euro leider echt zu Teuer.


----------



## Nerzerl (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde die Änderung für sehr sinnvoll: Nachdem BC eingeführt wurde sind sämtliche Raidinstanzen der alten Kontinente zu Waisenhäusern verkommen - da geht keiner mehr hin, weil es nichts zu holen gibt was den Aufwand lohnt. So wird es auch werden, wenn es Items und Charaktere mit level 80 geben wird (Tschüss Karazhan etc.). 

Vielleicht erspart Blizzard sich ja mit der nächsten Erweiterung solche Bring-den-Brief-da-rüber-Quests für Grünzeug, welches T5-Standard in den Schatten stellt und die Items aus den hero-inis behalten noch etwas Bedeutung im Spiel. 

Auf alle Fälle wird mit der Erweiterung bald sowieso das Level 70 Gedöns an Bedeutung verlieren, dann sollts wenigstens auch leichter zugänglich sein. Denn sonst wird in diesen Instanzen auch niemand mehr spielen.


----------



## silentnoise (24. Oktober 2007)

Eine blöde Frage ?? Warum erhöhen sie den Ruf pro Gegner einfach net  ? Um halt etwas schneller auf Respektvoll zu kommen ?? dann muss man noch immer ein Ziel erreichen aber man könnte ja die Geschwindikkeit bis dahin so um 20 % verschnellern.  Und jaja mir is schon klar das man dadurch schneller auch an die Rufbelohnungen bei den Rüstmeistern kommt.  Wär aber trotzdem dafür ^^


----------



## gondolin72 (24. Oktober 2007)

Naja, finde es eher nicht so prickelnd. Gründe sind genug genannt worden. Die Leute die sich das respektvoll erarbeitet haben kriegen wieder einen Ar..tritt. Jetzt gehts Marken farmen los, das heist vom grünen Equip gleich auf episch und das ohne Zwischenstattion. Vorausgesetzt man findet eine starke Gruppe von der man mitgenommen wird.
Aber egal müssen wir durch. In einer Hinsicht freue ich mich für die Gelegenheitsspieler die jetzt auch eine Möglichkeit haben sich evtl. zu equipen.


----------



## Spaceflyer (24. Oktober 2007)

ich muss schon sagen die heroischen instanzen machen durch den gestiegenen anspruch sehr viel mehr spass. doch mal ehrlich. es sollte auf respeckvoll bleiben. wie hier schon des öffteren thematisiert wurde ist dann bei vielen das equip einfach zu schlecht. nur als beispiel. ich geh mit meinem druiden als heiler in heroische instanzen. doch wenn ich mal auf feral geskillt bin. dann lehne ich es ab in heroische instanzen zu gehen, da mein equip da einfach nur schrott ist und dies nur fürs farmen gut ist. wenn es jetzt aber auf wohlwollend umgestellt wird. werde ich mir jeden spieler vor der ini anschauen müssen um zu sehen ob er für die heroische instanz geeignet ist. somal noch in dieser überlegung mitspielt, dass man ein und die selbe heroische instanz aller 24 stunden nur einmal machen kann. ich habe keine lust auf abzeichen zu verzichten, weil jemand meint wohlwollend reicht aus und mein equip isch sch*** egal. und wenn man will. respecktvoll kann jeder relativ schnell erreichen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Oktober 2007)

überall noch wohlwollend aber dann schon mit t5 niveau heroic epic rumrennen wollen ....


----------



## Dia696 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi, also das ich diese Neuerung besch... finde habe ich schon ziemlich am anfang gesagt, aber:

1st Muss man für hero inis keine epic Rüstung haben da es teilweise sogar grünes equip gibt was für bestimmte char besser sein kann. (habe selber meist 2 an, zwar mit Verzauberung aber egal). 

und 2th frage ich mich was mit diesen langweiligen Ruf farmen gemeint ist??? Hallo es geht doch um die Inis ich habe relativ schnell bei allen wichtigen Fraktionen Respektvoll erreicht und das nur dich Inibesuche seih es wegen Q oder wegen Equip / Items, ich denke nicht das es langweilig ist noch wirklich lange dauert. 

Was Langweilig und öde ist ist das Ruffarmen für den Netherdrachen zb aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das egal weil ich als Druide meine 280% Flugform habe und garkein anderes Flugtier möchte so mach ich nur ein paar Q dort wegen Gold^^


----------



## Crawler18 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es ebenso schwach von Blizzard jeden X-beliebigen in die heroischen Inis zu lassen. Ist vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm, wenn vier von fünf Leuten super Equipt sind und der eine nicht (wobei der "Eine" nicht der Tank oder Heiler sein sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber dann sind wir wieder beim Thema, dass der/die "Eine" sich nur durch die heroischen ziehen lässt. Ich habe das jetzt schon sooft erlebt bei den meisten, die mit BC erst WoW kennen gelernt haben. Und gleichermaßen finde ich es schwach, dass es einige nicht raffen im Verlauf von 70 Levels ihre Klasse zu beherrschen. Und da sind wir wieder beim Thema ziehen lassen. Erst wenn es schwierig wird überlegen sich die Leute, was könnt ich anders machen um eine bessere Heilkombi rauszuhauen damit der Tank das nächste mal nicht stirbt. Außerdem wär es das gleiche, wenn ich jetzt gerade mal Kara durchhätte und mit einem Raid der komplett gleich weit ist wie ich, mal schnell in den Schwarzen Tempel gehen würde. Hoffnungsloses Wipen an den ersten Trashmobs wäre die Folge. Warum? Weil das Equip fehlt. Blizzard hat die Reihenfolgen bestimmt net umsonst eingeführt. Alles nach und nach. Sinnvoll fände ich es wenn ein Spieler einen Char auf Respektvoll bringt und alle Twinks bekommen automatisch mit 70 auch ihren Key. Ich denke mal, dass bei dieser Möglichkeit jeder schon einmal ne Heroic Ini gesehen hat und weis, worauf er sich einlässt mit "schlechtem" Equip in eine Heroic zu gehen.
Gruß
Korona Stufe 70 Hexenmeister
<Helden aus zweiter Reihe>
Tirion


----------



## Tôny (24. Oktober 2007)

Bin froh kann das beim dritten char netmehr sehen das gefarme


----------



## Groar (24. Oktober 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> ...3. Ok, welche tägliche Quest ist verbuggt? Es gibt ca. 10 tägliche Quests/Tag + einige tägliche 5er Quests, wenn Du also sonst NICHTS machst, kommst Du damit auf (untertriebene) 150G/Tag = 4,5k Monat. Hast also in knapp 40 Tagen Dein Epic-Mount und das bei vergleichsweise geringem Aufwand. Also kann hier von einem halben Jahr keine Rede sein. Angenommen Du machst jetzt noch Kräuterkunde, Juwelenschleifen dazu kommst locker auf 300G (wieder untertrieben)/Tag! - 18 Tage bis zum Mount. Eine Quest dauert mit etwas Routine 10 - 15 Min. also im schlimmsten Fall 2,5 HS/Tag für 300G und 18 Tage zum Mount klingt doch sehr fair und gut?
> 
> Also was ist hier unfair, schwierig?
> 
> Man kann natürlich auch alles aus der Whiner-Position betrachten..



Nichts gegen deine mathematischen Fähigkeiten, aber Du rechnest hier unter "Laborbedingungen"!

Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen, aber wenn ich die 10 "daily quests" mache, habe ich von meiner online Zeit (wir gehen mal von den 2-4 Std aus) das Meiste aufgebraucht oder?

Du rechnest jetzt stumpf einen Tag auf, bis die 5k Gold zusammen sind.

Das geht bei einem Schüler, aber nicht bei Leuten die arbeiten gehen. Du kannst nicht pauschal davon ausgehen, das jeder jeden Tag WoW zocken kann, nur weil das bei Dir geht. Aber diesen Fehler machen die meisten, die:
-noch zu Hause wohnen
-noch zur Schule gehen
-noch nie wirklich gearbeitet haben
-oder je alleine für ihren Lebensunterhalt aufkommen mußten

Genießt eurer Leben solange es in diesen einfachen Bahnen läuft, aber im Berufsleben sind die Prioritäten ein klein wenig anders verteilt.

Wenn das Leben des "Dauerzockers" so perspektivlos ist, das es mit Gold und Ruf Farmen jeden Tag ausgeschmückt ist, mein Beileid, aber ich kann es mir nicht erlauben so viel Zeit zu investieren, weil ich sonst meinen Job, meine Wohnung und mein Auto verlieren würde!

Das aber auch wir bei WoW mithalten wollen, scheint nicht zu interessieren, wir haben einfach Pech. Wenn ich mir die Top Ten Gilden ansehe, frage ich mich wo da noch der Spaß bleibt, wenn ich tagtäglich bis in die Nacht einen Raid an den anderen hänge, nur damit ich den Firstkill bekomme? Wer so spielen will bitte, aber es kann nicht sein, das WoW nur für diese Spielweise ausgelegt wird.

Wenn ich eine Ini zum ersten mal besuche (ja nennt mich altmodisch), dann seh ich mir alles in Ruhe und ganz genau an! Wie ist das Ganze gemacht, wo steht wer, sieht das Ganze auch noch gut aus? Man kann die Grafik für die "Durchrenner" auch wieder auf Gameboy Niveau runterschrauben, die sehen ja eh nix mehr davon!^^

Also nochmal zusammen gefaßt:

Ich will nicht, das die Dauerzocker nicht mehr machen können, was sie tun, nein, ich will, das man als Gelegenheitszocker, AUF ANDEREM WEG, die gleichen Chancen hat, irgendwann mal alles gesehen zu haben! Denn dafür bezahlt man das Spiel ja schließlich! Es steht nicht in den AGB, sie können nicht den gesamten Spielkontent sehen, wenn sie nicht Mitglied einer 50-mann Gilde werden und pro Woche mindestens 65 Std. online spielen!

Wers kann, Glückwunsch, aber ist halt nicht jeder der neun Millionen!


----------



## Tja (24. Oktober 2007)

> Nichts gegen deine mathematischen Fähigkeiten, aber Du rechnest hier unter "Laborbedingungen"!
> 
> Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen, aber wenn ich die 10 "daily quests" mache, habe ich von meiner online Zeit (wir gehen mal von den 2-4 Std aus) das Meiste aufgebraucht oder?
> 
> ...



Die täglichen Soloquests dauern mit etwas Routine 10 - 15 Minuten MAX = 2,5hs, hast also noch 1,5hs übrig um weiter Geld oder sonst was zu machen. 

Und hör bloß auf mit dem ach so tollen RL Beispiel. Komischerweise haben jene, welche in WoW was erreichen wollen auch meist im RL ihre Ziele fest vor Augen. Ehrgeiz hat man oder eben nicht. Auf Deine stereotype Fehleranalyse geh ich erstmal gar nicht ein, da sie von vorne bis hinten falsch ist. Ich habe meine Prioritäten schon so gelegt, dass WoW nicht die Hauptaufmerksamkeit genießt. Das andere dadurch mehr erreichen werden als ich ist gut und verdient. Ich gönne Gilden wie Nihilum &. Co ihren Erfolg. Wer das nicht abkann, muss eben Lotro oder sonstigen Dreck spielen.

Kein Mensch zwingt Dich (euch), dieses epische Reittier bzw. die heroische Gear zu holen, wenn ihr sie wollt, tut was dafür, fertig. Oder glaubt ihr allen Ernstes den anderen wurde diese Gear aufgrund von mehr Zeit in die Wiege gelegt? Blizzard setzt gewisse Standards für die Sachen, die Meisten erfüllen sie und gut ist, einige wollen es halt immer einfacher als andere...Das diese Änderung aber zum Gegenteil führen wird, werdet ihr bald sehen, von daher..seis drum.

Was Du Dir erlauben kannst und was nicht, steht hier nicht zur Debatte. Glaubst Blizzard kann auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse jedes einzelnen eingehen? Na wohl kaum. 

zum Thema "mithalten":

Was heißt das interessiert nicht, Highend ist nunmal Highend. Eine Topten-Raidgilde muss sich auf ihre Mitglieder verlassen können (ja es gibt sowas wie Raidplanungen, Strategieausarbeitung etc.), wenn es dann heißt "Nein heute kann ich nicht aber dafür morgen"...am nächsten Tag "heute kann ich auch nicht, aber vielleicht nächste Woche", dann ist das alles andere als verlässlich und somit nicht brauchbar (Gleiches gilt für Spitzen-Arena-Mannschaften). Da kannst noch so viel whinen, das wird sich nie ändern. 

Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten, auch außerhalb der Raids an gute Gear zu kommen. Arena, PvP, heroische Instanzen, Ehrfürchtig-Belohnungen etc. und verglichen mit den Highend-Raids ist das gar kein Aufwand. Es gibt also genug "Mithalt-Möglichkeiten", welche man nutzen kann (KANN nicht muss!).

Und von wegen 20h Spieltickets etc...nochmal:

Blizzard schnürrt für die 13 €/Monat ein Gesamtpaket wo jeder die gleichen Voraussetzungen hat. Gewisse Dinge erfordern eben mehr Zeit und Skill als andere, wer damit nicht leben kann, ist in einem MMORPG falsch. Wenn mir in einem MMORPG die Richtung nicht gefällt, quitte ich, das dauert keine 5 Minuten da gibts kein "whinen, nörgeln" oder sonst was. 

ps: Ich twinke, crafte nicht also möchte ich demnächst nur noch 3 €/Monat zahlen, nütze schließlich nur einen Charslot...(vgl. Kosten/Nutzenrechnung..)


Weiß zwar nicht, seit wann es diese Whiner-Mentalität gibt, aber zu UO, Everquest1-Zeiten gab es sowas noch nicht. Sehr schade..


----------



## Vexoka (24. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde das super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dieses Geframe ist irgendwie eh sinnlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Patch 2.3 JUHU   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (24. Oktober 2007)

Heroic schon ab Wohlwollend ?

Find ich Scheiße und ist auch Scheiße,
erklärung nich notwendig!


----------



## Tanknix (24. Oktober 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Also ich finde das super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es hat einen sinn, das leute die nix tun auch weniger bekommen, so einfach ist das.

diese änderung is meiner ansicht nach mehr als fragwürdig eher noch schwachsinnig


----------



## SohnDesRaben (24. Oktober 2007)

ohmann... da freuen sich die grünen leute "endlich heroics für uns, weil wir eh nix gebacken bekommen"... spätestens nach dem dritten heroic-versuch werden sie es eh aufgeben.

und leute mit epics werden wohl kaum zu so einer gruppe dazu stoßen, wenn man sich sinnloserweise 100g repkosten erarbeiten will, springt man einfach den fahrstuhl in shattrath runter. wird letztendlich genauso ergiebig sein.

ich liebe meine gilde, wir haben einen festen stamm der heroics geht. da brauchen wir meist keinen randomtypen mehr.


----------



## Gahid (24. Oktober 2007)

Gramarye schrieb:


> Blizzard Lead Designer Jeff ''Tigole'' Kaplan hat im offiziellen Forum gerade bestätigt, dass ab Patch 2.3 heroische Instanzen schon ab Wohlwollend verfügbar sind
> 
> Zum Post
> 
> ...


voll deiner meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasatha (24. Oktober 2007)

> Nichts gegen deine mathematischen Fähigkeiten, aber Du rechnest hier unter "Laborbedingungen"!
> 
> Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen, aber wenn ich die 10 "daily quests" mache, habe ich von meiner online Zeit (wir gehen mal von den 2-4 Std aus) das Meiste aufgebraucht oder?
> 
> ...



hmm, was ist denn bitte dir über die leber gelaufen?

1. ist deine begründung, von wegen "hotel mama" totaler blödsinn, ich geh auch arbeiten (so wie der großteil meiner gilde). sprich wir haben alle ein geregeltes leben. man kann alles unter einen hut bekommen, man muss nur wissen wie. klar wenn du nur 3 tage die woche zeit hast zu raiden, dann such dir eine gilde die zu deinen zeiten raidet. und wenn man gut ist, dann kann man bt auch mit 2 abenden in der woche sehn. (arbeitskollege von mir macht das so!)
und dass nur die leute so spielen, die du aufgezählt hast, das stimmt auch net. gibt genug, die alleine wohnen,arbeiten gehn und alleine für ihren lebensunterhalt aufkommen müssen, und trotzdem viel spielen und raiden. also das ist kein argument das sticht.

2. "dauerzocken" ist definitionssache! wenn ich effektiv spiele, kann ich in kürzester zeit alles erreichen (25er mal ausgenommen) und nur so nebenbei, wer viel raidet, der hat auch einen gewissen satz an gold, den er jeden abend verbrät. (ich zb liege zur zeit bei ca 120g pro abend) und die muss man erst mal wieder reinholen. sprich es ist irgendwann zwingend notwendig, dass man farmen geht. und wer zb sich das ziel setzt, dass er das emount haben will, der muss dann halt die arschbacken zusammenkneifen und das gold farmen gehn, anders geht es nicht.

3. "AUF ANDEREM WEG" hmmm, ihr schreit alle, dass was anders werden soll, aber konstruktiv habt ihr keine vorschläge. hast du schon mal das wort "Langzeitmotivation" gehört, "soziale Kontakte"? "Zusammenspiel"? "Teamfähigkeit"? "Ehrgeiz"? das sind alles stichwörter, die einem im Highendcontent begegnen. und wer nicht bereit ist, sich auf diese einzulassen, der wird den endcontent dann halt einfach nicht sehn. es ist ja nicht so, dass blizz es so schwer gemacht hat, dass wirklich nur die highskiller das sehn können. es ist für jeden machbar, es müssen halt nur gewissen dinge vorhanden sein.

4. "AUF ANDEREM WEG" soll ich dir sagen, wie deine gedanken dazu aussehn? macht es schön einfach, dass es am besten ne 10er inze wird, die man am besten in 3 std durch hat. Bullshit! 
Ich vergleiche es mal mit dem Abitur! Dieses wird man niemals nach 9 jahren schule bekommen, man muss halt die 12/13 jahre hinter sich bringen. hmm, jetz könnten natürlich alle real und hauptschüler (will hier niemanden angreifen!) schreien, hei macht es einfacher, da wir auch schulgeld bezahlen, und das auch haben wollen. geht net, und wird auch nie gehn. wer was erreichen will, muss halt eine gewisse zeit investieren und auch einen gewissen ehrgeiz mitbringen, um dieses ziel zu erreichen! 
Ich finde es einfach immer wieder witzig, wie einfach es sich manche leute hier machen wollen.
Nein es steht nirgends in den agb`s, dass man nicht den ganzen content sehn kann, wenn man wenig spielt. Aber es steht auch nirgends, dass blizz verpflichtet ist, allen leuten den ganzen content zugänglich zu machen! und btw, wo ich grad bei bin, haben sie es den spielern schon sehr vereinfacht, als sie die zugangsquest für ssc und fds entfernt haben.


----------



## Groar (24. Oktober 2007)

Genau diese Art von Reaktion hab ich mir gewünscht!^^

Ich gehe jetzt nicht auf jeden Punkt ein den ihr mir um die Ohren werft, denn dann schreiben wir noch zum Release von Duke Nukem Forever hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde den Aufwand den einige betreiben um in WoW voranzukommen bemerkenswert. Das vorneweg!

Aber ein Spiel, und das ist und bleibt es, mit dem Abitur oder Autos zu vergleichen, grenzt an Realitätsverlust. Nochmal ich will nicht das es einfacher für uns Gelegenheitszocker wird, sondern nur, das es auch für uns Möglichkeiten gibt voran zukommen ohne das ich auf 25 andere angewiesen bin.

Wo bitte ist die Langzeitmotivation, wenn ich um den (lol) Highendcontent zu sehen, monatelang Ruf und Gold farmen muß? Der Gelegenheitszocker sieht doch was er alles machen muss um dahin zu kommen, und läßt es von vornherein bleiben. Klar gibts Faule, die am liebsten nach der ersten ini schon gern Lvl 70 wären. Aber ich denke auch, das ein Großteil einfach überfordert ist, und sich sagt, die geopferte Freizeit steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Endergebnis.

Hotel Mama war einfach ein Wurf ins Blaue, und sollte auch nur die ansprechen, die sich angesprochen fühlen. Also wer sich da auf den Fuß getreten fühlt hat selber Schuld.^^


Es ist schön wenn hier einige neben der Arbeit es trotzdem schaffen jeden Abend zu raiden und dabei 120G zu verbraten. Das schaffe ich nicht! Neben WoW gibt es noch eine handvoll anderer Tätigkeiten, die ich in meiner Freizeit machen muss. Wenn ich jeden Abend raiden würde, dann würde ich bald wieder alleine wohnen, trotz das meine Freundin mittlerweile auch WoW zockt.^^


Es ist richtig das mich keiner zwingt mir irgendein epic equipment zu besorgen, aber wenn ich mehr von WoW sehen will, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sarkasmus an*

Es ist alles für Schüler und Studenten ausgelegt, und wer weniger Zeit hat, hat halt Pech gehabt! Solange er weiter bezahlt!

*Sarkasmus aus*


----------



## sko1970 (24. Oktober 2007)

ich bin etwas zwiegespalten, auf eine art ist es unfair den gegenüber die sich den ruf hart erarbeitet haben aber da ich erst 2 keys habe bin ich auch etwas erleichtert
und das sich schneller gruppen finden dürfte auch klar sein ob sie stark genug ist heroic ini zubestehn wird sich zeigen


----------



## TheHaunted80 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß garnicht was Ihr habt!?

Es ist eine Erleichterung für alle Spieler, die nicht soviel Zeit haben für WoW.

Hier kann man ja nicht von paar Stunden sprechen, sondern es geht in die Tage!

Ich finde die Änderung ziemlich gut, ausserdem sprecht Ihr doch alle davon, dass man sich eh das Equip aufrüsten muss, um irgendwelche Chancen zu haben.

Deswegen verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht, nur weil Ihr jetzt nicht mehr die "Elite" seid, mit eurem Ruf etc..

Gönnt es Spielern, die nicht soviel Zeit aufwenden möchten.

Bei dem Spiel geht es doch überwiegend um Zeit, wer nicht soviel zur Verfügung hat, der ist fast Automatisch mit seinem Equip etc..weit abgerutscht.

Eine einfache Rechnung, ausser man hat alles schon Mal gespielt, dann geht das Spiel viel schneller.


----------



## Tja (24. Oktober 2007)

Annahme:
Random 1 - 5 gehen nun ab wohlwollend heroic...Was wird passieren?

Nach den ersten Wipes gehen die Meisten gefrustet raus, das spricht sich natürlich schnell rum --->weniger Randoms für heroic --->Gegenteil von dem, was Blizzard damit bezwecken will.

Weniger Leute bedeutet also höhere Wartezeiten, größerer Frustfaktor da Gruppenfinden dadurch schwieriger wird.



> Aber ein Spiel, und das ist und bleibt es, mit dem Abitur oder Autos zu vergleichen, grenzt an Realitätsverlust. Nochmal ich will nicht das es einfacher für uns Gelegenheitszocker wird, sondern nur, das es auch für uns Möglichkeiten gibt voran zukommen ohne das ich auf 25 andere angewiesen bin.
> 
> Wo bitte ist die Langzeitmotivation, wenn ich um den (lol) Highendcontent zu sehen, monatelang Ruf und Gold farmen muß? Der Gelegenheitszocker sieht doch was er alles machen muss um dahin zu kommen, und läßt es von vornherein bleiben. Klar gibts Faule, die am liebsten nach der ersten ini schon gern Lvl 70 wären. Aber ich denke auch, das ein Großteil einfach überfordert ist, und sich sagt, die geopferte Freizeit steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Endergebnis.



Wieso ist das Realitätsverlust? Es ist nunmal Fakt, dass sich die Wenigsten einen Mucielago leisten geschweige denn fahren können. Von einem Enzo-Ferrari ganz zu schweigen. Ähnlich sieht es mit den Highend-Raids aus, die sind nunmal nicht für Jedermann und erfordern Zeit + Skill. Wenn jemand meint, Zeit alleine würde reichen --->lol. Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige Amigilden, welche gleich viel wenn nicht sogar mehr als NH zocken, aber sie schlagen Nihilum trotzdem nicht. Weshalb? Nun Nihilum hat Skill, Durchhaltevermögen, Ehrgeiz und das was so vielen fehlt -->Biss.

Wenn es der Gelegenheitszocker also gleich bleiben lässt, ist das doch seine Sache oder? Der Aufwand ist für alle gleich, wer ihn betreibt, bekommt die verdiente Belohnung, wer nicht eben nicht. Auch das kannst prima mit dem RL vergleichen: Jeder kann einem Verein beitreten, die Talente kommen höher, die Besten werden Profis. 

Du sagst ja selbst die geopferte Freizeit stünde in keinem Verhältnis zum Endergebnis, was beschwerst Dich dann darüber das du diese Gear nicht hast? Auch kann keinerlei Rede von monatelangem Ruf farmen sein, mit etwas Geschick und ein eingespielten Gruppe ist das durchaus in einer Woche (wenn nicht sogar schneller) zu schaffen. 

_Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten ohne 24 andere voran zu kommen:_
- PvP
- Arena ab +1 Person
- Ruf-Fraktionen, epische Gegenstände solo erreichbar - was willst mehr?
- Schlotternächte-Event - kopflosen Reiter killen + Chance auf Epic da brauchst ganze 4 Mitspieler


Es ist also ganz einfach falsch zu behaupten, man bräuchte 24 andere um voran zu kommen. 



> Es ist richtig das mich keiner zwingt mir irgendein epic equipment zu besorgen, aber wenn ich mehr von WoW sehen will, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig.



Das nennt sich dann Progression =)



> *Sarkasmus an*
> 
> Es ist alles für Schüler und Studenten ausgelegt, und wer weniger Zeit hat, hat halt Pech gehabt! Solange er weiter bezahlt!
> 
> *Sarkasmus aus*



FALSCH

Wofür glaubst Du gibt es Dinge wie *Bonus-XP fürs ausloggen, S1 bald für Ehre, Quests welche Dich von Zone zu Zone führen, Epische Gegenstände für Ehre+Marken uvm.?*. Manche sind halt nie zufrieden...

Du sagst ja selber, der Aufwand steht in keinerlei Verhältnis zur Belohnung, also wieso regst Dich dann darüber auf? 




> und leute mit epics werden wohl kaum zu so einer gruppe dazu stoßen, wenn man sich sinnloserweise 100g repkosten erarbeiten will, springt man einfach den fahrstuhl in shattrath runter. wird letztendlich genauso ergiebig sein.



lol oder ich solo mal eben ne Ali-Base kommt auch aufs Gleiche raus.


----------



## Greatmage (24. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin da hin und her gerissen.

Grundsätzlich konnte man sich momentan fast immer drauf verlassen, dass auch Randoms, die heroic gehen konnten die Ini und ihren Char gut beherrschten.
Das könnte sich jetzt ändern - klar, du findest schneller ne Gruppe - aber können die Leute spielen ? Bzw. kommen die gerade mal aus den Anfangszeiten der 70?

Ich werde jetzt erst mal wieder auf Gilde / Raidleute zurückgreifen, wenn das kommt und gucken.

Gut wäre, wenn Blizzard gleichzeitig die Rufvoraussetzung für die kaufbaren AQ40 Verzauberungen von "Ehrfürchtig" auf "Respektvoll" senken würde. Auch so ein Quatsch. Gerade von Respektvoll bis Ehrfürchtig ist wirklich nur noch "Arbeit".


----------



## tauritis (24. Oktober 2007)

ich finde das gut....das ist eine große erleichterung für die frisch 70 gewordenen. nicht jeden tag zh,dk oder so sonder heroic inis und sofort neue epics
 also n1 blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalgo (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe lange und hart für meinen Ruf gerackert! Dass man nun mit Wohlwollend in die heroischen Inzen reinkommt halt ich für ungerecht gegenüber denen, die sich Ihren Respektvoll hart erarbeitet haben.

Ich kann nur für meinen Server sprechen, "Die silberne Hand", einer der ältesten Server, dass ich hier keinerlei Probleme habe eine Gruppe für eine heroische Instanz aufzustellen bzw. zu finden.

Mich kotzt es aber ehrlich gesagt auch an, dass Blizzard auch wirklich alles leichter machen muss.
Demnächst wird sogar noch die Zeit zwischen Level 20 und 60 verkürzt, sorry, aber ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

manmanman
Ihr Ballert euch hier zu mit Abi, Auto.....
Also jetzt mal für anfänger:
1. Den Ruf von Wohlwollend bis Respektfoll zu farmen dauert keine Monate und selbst mit wenig Zeit ist das in einer Woche zu machen.
2. Was bringt euch das? selbst wenn Blizz den Ruf ganz weg macht, seit ihr die jetzt da rein wollen einfach nicht equipt für eine heroic Ini, und es wird sich kaum ein Epicequipter finden der euch da durch bringt und 4 schon ganicht.
3. Es ist jetzt schon ein Kampf eine Gruppe für ne 5er Ini zu finden, das ändert sich bestimmt nicht wenn jetzt jeder Heroic gehn dürfte.
Es ist einfach so, und es ei euch von mir aus gegönnt das man Wohlwollend da rein kann, aber ihr werdet da drinn nichts erreichen.
Was jetzt Emount angeht kann man drüber steiten ob es so teuer sein muss, aber mal ehrlich man fliegt damit nur schneller mehr nicht es macht nicht mehr HP keine Rüssi und auch sonst nix nur schneller fliegen.
Und zu dir Groar was bringt es dir denn Heroic zu gehn und gleich beim ersten Mob zu liegen, Friedhof, beleben 1. Mob tot.....Du hast doch auch Repkosten oder soll Blizz die abschaffen?
Wieviel Gold hast du denn, und wie oft kannste deine Rote Rüssi reppen?
Das Ding geht nach hinten los, ihr reppt euch pleite und was dann? 
Es wird keine Rdmgruppen mehr geben und es wird wie vor BC sein wenn du in gewisse Inis willst wird erst mal dein Equip beeugt und dann bekommste ne Absage. Bist den Weg umsonst geflogen und wirst schlimmsten Fall geschmäht. Da frag ich mich was eher die Motivation killt. das geschmähe dann oder ein paar Stunden zu investieren um den Ruf zu bekommen und gleichzeitig entsprechendes Equip zu bekommen.
Es mag ja Glückspilze geben, aber niemand erzählt mir wenn er 1mal in ne Ini geht, das alles das gedropt wird das was er braucht.


----------



## Crutan (25. Oktober 2007)

Dia696 schrieb:


> Hi, also ich finde was Blizz im mom macht eher ein Witz, leichter lvln, Inis sollen Leichter werden und nun auch noch Heroisch auf Wohlwollend?? na prima noch mehr Noobs die man durchziehen muss oder die die Inis versauen Prima.



Du vergisst dabei die Leute, die mitunter 10-12 Std. am Tag Arbeiten gehen. Mir als Gelegenheitsspieler kommt das gerade recht, da ich nicht allzuviel Zeit habe und diese, die ich habe, gern sinnvoll nutze. Mich muss man weder durch Instanzen "ziehen" noch sonst irgendwas. Und dann allgemein diese als "noobs" zu bezeichen, zeugt nicht gerade von Reife. Jeder hat mal angefangen und ich sehe nichts falsches daran diesen den Einstieg zu erleichtern.



Dia696 schrieb:


> Ich muß ehrlich sagen das einen das Spiel mit ständiger erleichterungen bald kein Spaß mehr macht, ich denke es kommt mal wieder nur den Kiddys zugute und ich kenne mehrere die das genauso sehen und teilweise schon  kaum noch spielen.
> 
> Ich fürchte das Blizz damit einen falschen Weg geht aber naja scheinbar geht es nur schnell mehr spieler zu bekommen anstatt weiterhin Langfristigen Spielspaß zu garantieren!
> 
> ...



Zum Thema Kiddies s.o. Ich sehe auch beim Thema "Neue Spieler gewinnen" nichts falsches. Worin siehst du denn eine Beeinträchtigung des Spielspaßes? Weil man jetzt nicht mehr so unendlich lang in instanzen rennen muss um evtl. ein Item zu bekommen? Das man schneller im Content vorran kommt? Ich gönne jeder Gilde ihren Erfolg in WoW. Nur weil man diesen Erfolg jetzt unter Umständen schneller erreicht, geht der Spielspaß aber nicht verloren. Oder doch?

Zumal viele den Ruf trotzdem brauchen werden, für Kopf- & Schulterverzauberungen und/oder Items.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Oktober 2007)

_"Schlecht, jetzt hab ich schon gefarmt und alles ist umsonst gewesen"_

Also die zweite Antwortmöglichkeit bringt es irgendwie nicht, weil mit jeder Erweiterung die dazu kommt, das Ruffarmen bei den alten Fraktionen sowieso sinnfrei wird. Wen interessiert denn heute z.B. noch Argentumdämmerung oder Thoriumbruderschaft? 
Sowie das neue Addon draussen ist, interessiert sich doch auch für die/den Inzen/Ruf in der Scherbenwelt keiner mehr. Da geht man dann doch höchstens nur noch zum Spaß rein.


----------



## Grimmrog (25. Oktober 2007)

"Bonus-XP fürs ausloggen"

ganz tolle sache, dann level ich wenn ich nur meinen XP-Bonus abbau sehr schnell, bloß das ich dann nicht die Kohle habe für meine Fertigkeiten und Berufe, also ist der Bonus für einen Spieler der seinen ersten Char hochspielt nur halb so Attraktiv wie er klingt, denn er wird irgendwann bei low lvl mobs Goldfarmen müssen.


und die dauerzocker vergesen eines Ihr SEIT die Unterzahl, und Blizzard verliert Spieler, so ist es nun Mal und wenn die alle gehen, weil blizzard Ihnen zu wenig content verschafft, dann seht mal zu wie Ihr noch WoW zocken könnt, denn dann gibt keine biw weniger Erweiterungen, udn euer Ticket kostet dann wirklich 80 € Pro Monat

Ich habe auch 2 Chars in heroics gefarmt und finde die Änderung sinnvoll, weils einfach langweilig wird die ganze Zeit immer und immer wieder bis zum erbrechen die Gleichen Inis zu machen, wo dann mitunter gar kein Besseres Equip mehr dropt, weil ich das Schon habe, aber trotzdem noch 5x in die Ini muss obwohl ich schon 7x drinne wahr.

gerade für tanks und Healer (die man immer weniger findet) von denen meist nur Einer Pro Gruppe vorhanden ist, ist die ausrüstung sehr schnell langweilig, da sie selten Ihre ausrüstung teilen müssen im gegensatz zu den DD´s sofern die die gleiche Rüstungsklasse haben.

Und ihr seht eines nicht:
DAS NÄCHSTE ADDON ist schon in arbeit, und es wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr all zu lange dauern, bis das draußen ist, alos wozu soll ich als gelegenheitsspieler zocken bis ich heroic kann, um dann nicht mehr da rein zu müssen weil ich ja dann meinen char bis 80 zocken kann, da der patch da schon draußen ist, also will ich doch gar nicht in die heroics unter solchen bedingungen, da Spiel ich lieber alle meine chars auf 70, und level die dann anschließend weiter auf 80.

und zum Highendcontent: Da ssollten ja Inis wie Gruul, Khara und vor allem Der Schwarze Tempel sein, denn alle anderen Sachen sind eher medium content, der schon über normale Quets (außerhalb von Instanzen) hinausgeht. damals konnte man auch bei der Argentumdämmerung ruf farmen, was relativ angenehm war, da man ja nicht in eine Instanz musste, und esauch alleine machen konnte, was heute weitestgehen wegfällt, da die hohen Rufbelohnungen fast bei jeder Fraktion (früher oder später)einen Instanzgang erfordern.
also ist die Alternative auch nicht das beste.
und Arena oder PvP machen wenn man nur 2h am Tag hat ist nicht einfach, denn wenn die Arenakollegen nicht zufällig auch on sind, wird das ja leider nix.
nächster Medium content: Berufe, früher konnte man die meisten Berufe highend auch ohne Instanz ausüben, da man das Rezept und die Reagenzien im AH kaufen konnte, 
Heute geht das leider nicht mehr, wer seinen Beruf highend ausüben möchte, ist wieder auf die heroic Instanzen angewiesen, also geht mir auch der content bis zum schluß  leider verloren, denn das Urnether ist gebunden, udn die meisten Epischen Erzeugnise also auch.
Also egal auf welche weise ich WoW spiele ohne die Inis (und die ständige Angewiesenheit auf ander Spieler) kann ich nur noch BG´s gehen, was auf dauer wenn mans nur macht etwas anöded, da man grad als Klassen mit Fertigkeitsreagenzien auch mal an Geldmangel stößt, wofür man wieder farmen muss---> grad als Hunterklasse geht ne Menge Kohlefür ammo drauf.

Alles in allem bitet WoW leider im Moment nur wenig attraktive alternativen für Gelegenheitsspieler (und damit die Hauptgruppe der SPieler-- was die Umfrage doch sicherlich auch beweist), und die sollten meiner Meinung nach erstmal verbessert oder vermerht werden, anstatt schon wieder am neuen Addon rumzubasteln. 
Denn schaut mal vor BC sind halt nur langsam kleine Sachen hinzu gekommen, so das Gelegenheitsspieler wenn sie aufgeholt haben auf die Dauerspieler, dadurch wieder ein kleines Stück zurückfielen, daß Blizzard den Dauerspielern wieder ne Instanz mehr geschenkt hat.

dadurch konnten sich nun die Dauerspieler wieder absetzen, was auch gerechtfertigt ist dnen sie sollten schon etwas besser sein als Die üblichen Spieler, schließlich investieren sie mehr zeit.

ABER: bei BC ist die kluft zwischen beiden Spielertxpen einfach zu groß geworden, Gelegenheitsspieler sehen nur wie nach khara gleich der Schwarze Tempel kam, nich bevor sie überhaupt ein mal in ner heroic waren, was die Kluft immer breiter machte, udn sich viele Dachten: ja toll, ich häng denen jetzt schon hinterher, und nun haben die ne neue Ini mit noch besseren gegenständen, also werden die ja immer besser und ich tret hier immernoch in der scheiß non-heroic rum um Ruf zu farmen.

WAS blizzard meiner meinung nach versaut hat:

Die Epics, dadurch, daß diese in den heroics droppen sind sie einfach mal abgewertet worden, vor BC staunte man einfach mal, boah der hat nen Epic, oder Wow der ist sogar Fullepic. Heute rennt halt leider echt jede der die Zeit hat und genug Heroic rennt schon fast halbepic rum, und das finde ich leider nicht schön, man sollte dort halt einfach blaue Items einführen. 
Blizzard hat selbst mal gesagt: Episch zeigt an, daß etwas selten ist, und nicht wie gut etwas ist.
Für mich ist aber nix selten, Was immer in einer Instanz dropt, es sei denn es ist wirklich ne Highinstanz, und das sind meiner meinung nach immer noch die vorher genannten 3, in Heroics sollte bessere Ausrüstung droppen aber diese sollte nicht Epic sein.

Und mal zum Thema respektvoll in einer Woche:
 wenn du 2h am Tag zum Spielen kommst, sind das gerademal 10h in der Woche, und das ist keine reine Instanz Zeit, da man ja ne Gruppe suchen muss, also wenn du mal 1h brauchst um ne Gruppe zu finden, kannstes vergessen ne Insatnz zu machen, da die meisten länger dauern, so wird man mit dem Zeitrahmen sicher nur 5h reine Instanz Zeit haben, und dann erklär mir mal wie du da respektvoll wirst?
Ich weiß das Inis wie Bollwerk mitunter nur 45min dauern können aber dazu brauch man wiederum ebenfalls leute die schon ziemlich gut equipt sind und die könenn ja meist schon heroic und haben dann wie so oft keine Lust in die Nonheroics gehen zu wollen, ergo findet man wieder keine  Grp für non-heroic.

Ich bin auch selbst nie wegen der Epics in de heroics gegangen, sondern eher mehr um an das Urnether zu kommen, und viele raider wissen nicht wohin mit Ihrem scheiß Urnether. Ich fänd es toll, wenn man Urnether einfach mal handelbar wäre, oder die damit herzustellenden gegenstände nicht alle Bop, denn ich Wette das die nonHeroics gerne 100g dafür zahlen und die heroic Gänger freuen sich sicher wenn sie den Preis dafür bekommen. 
Momentan wird das Urnether ja mit ca 50-70g eingerechnet wenn einem ein Spieler etwas herstellt und eins gebraucht wird.
mit meinem Zwergenhunter zum Beispiel bin Ich Ingeneur, und die einzigen beiden Sachen die ich damit herstellen wollte sind die Epic brille und die Epic knarre, anonsten würd ich mich ja ins PvP verziehen, nun hab ich also wegen den 2 Items den riesen aufwand Ruf zu farmen um Heroic gehen zu können, und dann nach 5x heric immer noch nicht das glück gehabt an nen Urnether ran zu kommen, alos ist das auf dauer auch frustrieren, und nun hab ich zu wenig Zeit um weiter in die heroics zu gehen, da das Gruppe suchen zu Lange dauert.
dadurch sitz ich nun fest, meine zeit reicht nicht um im game vorran zu kommen, und ne alternative an vergleichliches equip komm ich nicht ran, zumindest nicht wirklich außerhalb einer Instanz. und um einmal bis zweimal die Woche am Wochende in eien heroic zu gehen zahl ich doch keine 13€ im Monat.

Für mich ist das Spiel also unattraktiv geworden, und für alle, die noch keinen Ruf haben ist es noch viel unattraktiver, wenn Sie sehen, sie müssen erst einmal respektvoll werden.

Klar sind die meisten nicht gut genug equipt um mit wohlwollend in die heroics zu gehen, aber allein die tatsache, daß sie es können, gibt Ihnen auch ne Innere Motivation am Ball zu bleiben. Ok das das ein Paar probleme bringt mag sein, aber jetzt sieht die Kluft zwichen beiden SPielertypen nicht mehr so böse aus, und die Probleme könnt ihr untereinander lösen, sofern ich euch die Zeit nehmt, und ihr als dauerspieler habt ja ne Menge zeit im Wow, also statt lieber 4x wegen nem schlechtequippten drauf zu gehen, erklärt ihm lieber in ordentlichem Ton was anders laufen muss, und die von euch genannten Noobs werden dann bald weniger ein Problem sein.

Und Blizzard braucht seine Kunden, denn es gibt nur 2 varanten auf dem Markt sich zu etablieren, billige Massenware, oder Teure exklusiv Ware. Und als Onlinegame hat blizzard nicht die Chance mit letztenauszukommen, sondenr brauch viele Spieler, und diese sind nun mal gGelegenheitsspieler


----------



## Genomchen (25. Oktober 2007)

Totales /sign


----------



## TheHaunted80 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier fällt desöfteren das Wort "ehrgeiz".

HALLO???

Bei vielen tickt es glaube ich nicht so ganz!

Wir sprechen von einem Spiel!

Will hier keinen angreifen oder dergleichen, aber (wie man so schön sagt) da platzt mir der Kragen.

Klar möchte man viele Sachen erreichen bzw. sich Episch ausrüsten, sich schmücken mit dem Reittier für knapp 5000g oder so..

Nur wieviel Zeit sollte man hierfür verwenden???

Mir kommt es auch so vor, als ob bei vielen bei dem ganzen gefarme und den gezwungenen Raids der Sinn des Spiels entgangen ist (mal davon abgesehen, dass Blizzard viel Kohle machen möchte).

Wenn das keine Sucht ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht! 
Soviele sprechen von 3-4 Tagen zu raiden etc..

Habt Ihr eigentlich mal eure Stunden angeschaut, die Ihr für alles "verbraucht" habt!!??

Dann die Aussagen: Ich komme klar im Leben! Dreimal in der Woche ist dies und das, schaffe es in einer bestimmten Zeit etc...

Irgendwann endet alles, dann ist man schlauer und trauert der Zeit hinterher oder man wird sich bewusst, was hier an Lebenszeit vergangen ist! 

Finde es sehr Traurig, dass hier die meisten Ihre Zeit in WoW verteidigen.

Kein Wunder das mir vorher viele Freunde gesagt haben, lass es sein, spiel dieses Spiel nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (25. Oktober 2007)

im game einfach mal
/played
eingeben, dann seht ihr ja wieviel zeit ihr in den Char gesteckt habt den ihr spielt!


----------



## Superialus (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
erstmal, ich als Gelegenheitsspieler (maximal 5 Stunden online in der Woche) begrüße natürlich die Änderung.
Ich habe mir nicht alle (mittlerweile) 9 Seiten durchgelesen, deshalb sorry wenn der Vorschlag schon kam. Viele bemängeln hier, dass sie nie die High-LVL-Inis sehen werden. Wie wäre es wenn Blizz ein Noob-Mod für alle Inis einrichten würde, man wäre dabei unsterblich, es gäbe allerdings auch keine Drops und keine Erfahrungspunkte, aber man könnte sich alles in Ruhe ansehen. So könnte niemand mehr sagen, dass ihm was vorenthalten wird. Ich glaube allerdings, dass die Nörgler damit auch nicht zufrieden wären.
Ich finde es natürlich für mich persönlich auch schade, dass ich vieles nicht sehen werde, habe aber auch keine Idee wie man daran, außer mehr Zeit investieren, etwas ändern könnte. Wenn man mit geringen Zeitaufwand auch an die begehrten Epics kommen würde, wer würde dann noch die langwierigen Raids machen ? Vermutlich werde ich mache Inis von BC erst mit WOTLK zusehen bekommen.


----------



## Sasatha (25. Oktober 2007)

TheHaunted80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier fällt desöfteren das Wort "ehrgeiz".
> 
> ...



Und jetzt? Klar gehört Ehrgeiz dazu, sonst würde wohl niemand den high endcontent sehen. Und nebenbei, du hast Recht, es ist ein Spiel/Hobby. Aber ist der Eisenbahnbauer, der jeden Tag 5 Stunden in seine Eisenbahnen steckt, nicht ehrgeizig? Wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet, ist jedes Hobby ein Spiel, und wenn man was erreichen will in diesem Hobby, gehören viel Zeit und Ehrgeiz einfach dazu.



> Klar möchte man viele Sachen erreichen bzw. sich Episch ausrüsten, sich schmücken mit dem Reittier für knapp 5000g oder so..
> 
> Nur wieviel Zeit sollte man hierfür verwenden???



Genau soviel, wie jeder selbst bereit ist zu investieren!!! Ob das nun mehr oder weniger ist, sollte sich jeder selbst überlegen!




> Mir kommt es auch so vor, als ob bei vielen bei dem ganzen gefarme und den gezwungenen Raids der Sinn des Spiels entgangen ist (mal davon abgesehen, dass Blizzard viel Kohle machen möchte).



Oh hört hört, was ist denn der Sinn des Spiels? Hier einfach irgendwelchen Blödsinn reinschreiben kann jeder! Raiden und farmen gehört genauso zum Spielinhalt, wie das duellieren und sich mit anderen zu unterhalten.



> Dann die Aussagen: Ich komme klar im Leben! Dreimal in der Woche ist dies und das, schaffe es in einer bestimmten Zeit etc...
> 
> Irgendwann endet alles, dann ist man schlauer und trauert der Zeit hinterher oder man wird sich bewusst, was hier an Lebenszeit vergangen ist!
> 
> ...



Wie oben als Beispiel angebracht. Trauert ein Eisenbahnbauer seiner Zeit hinterher, die er investiert hat, damit sein Eisenbahnlandschaft fertig war? Ich denke nicht. Denn es ist und bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, was er wie mit seiner Zeit macht! Klar verteidigt man seine erreichten Ziele, warum auch nicht? Kann man doch "stolz" drauf sein.
Ich finde es im Gegenteil traurig, dass hier die Leute geflamt werden, die besser sind! (ob das nun mit mehr Zeitaufwand zusammenhängt, ist ja mal Grundlegend egal!)

Und hast du auf deine Freunde gehört?


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

Naja, Sasatha im ganzen hast du ja Recht. Aber wenn ich jetzt mal die Zeit nehme wo ich noch in einer Gilde war die mit meinem Equip nicht mithalten konnte und auch die Inis die ich musste/wollte nich gehen konnte, war ich auf Rdmgruppen angewiesen, und ich habe gezwungener masse mehr Zeit mit Farmen von Urelemten verbracht als eine Gruppe zu finden mit der ich Ini gehn konnte. Gefarmt habe ich aus Langeweile und oft genug sah ich die 2-3 Stunden bis ich aufgegen und ausgeloggt hab als verlorene Zeit an. Schön ich hab Gold in Mengen ich hab Ureles in mengen, aber bei weitem nicht das erreicht was ich hätte können. Was aber nichts damit zu tun hat mit wohlwollend in Inis, weil selbst wenn meine alte Gilde da rein hätte können, wäre der Erfolg der gleiche gewesen, auser ich hätte kein Gold mehr weil das wäre an Reppkosten draufgegangen.


----------



## Sasatha (25. Oktober 2007)

@richi

hat dich wer gezwungen zu farmen? nein, denn hast du für dich selber entschieden. klar doof wenn man keine grp findet, aber aus langeweile farmen? das mach nich ma ich. wenn ich nix gescheites in wow anzufangen weis, dann mach ich was anderes, so einfach ist das.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

Sasatha schrieb:


> @richi
> 
> hat dich wer gezwungen zu farmen? nein, denn hast du für dich selber entschieden. klar doof wenn man keine grp findet, aber aus langeweile farmen? das mach nich ma ich. wenn ich nix gescheites in wow anzufangen weis, dann mach ich was anderes, so einfach ist das.


Jo klar ich hätte auch ausloggen können und mir gemütlich einen popeln können. Ich hatte ja den Ehrgeiz ne Gruppe für ne Ini zu finden.
Aber mir muss entgangen sein das ich dich irgendwie angegriffen hab das täte mir leid


----------



## Sasatha (25. Oktober 2007)

nö haste net^^ deshalb, ALLES COOL!^^


----------



## Kyalra77 (25. Oktober 2007)

Dia696 schrieb:


> Hi, also ich finde was Blizz im mom macht eher ein Witz, leichter lvln, Inis sollen Leichter werden und nun auch noch Heroisch auf Wohlwollend?? na prima noch mehr Noobs die man durchziehen muss oder die die Inis versauen Prima.
> 
> Warum macht man solche erleichterungen den Nicht erst für die die Gewisse Erfolge erzielt haben. Zb Lvl 60, Lvl70, schon respektvoll, etc.
> 
> ...



Ja du hast so recht, lieber FARMEN FARMEN FARMEN ... es gibt auch Leute die nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem PC hocken und trotzdem einmal Herioc wollen. Wo steht bitte das dadurch alles leichter wird??? Ja alles nur wegen den KIDDYS, so ne frechheit. Wer der Kiddy ist liegt dann wohl auf der Hand oder?, nach deiner Aussage! Wenn du keinen Spaß am Spiel hast dann lass es einfach sein, nur weil du nichts besseres zu tun hast als dir zuvor den Ruf zu farmen, können ja die Gelegenheitsspieler nichts dafür das du so dämmlich bist und dir das antust ... Du bist sicher auch so ein Flamer gewesen wie BC gekommen ist: BOah jetz kann ich mein roxxor T3 wegschmeissen und alles neu farmen, genauso wie du herum heulen wirst wenn das nächste Addon kommt. Nur weil es nicht mehr World of Hartz4-Empfänger ist wie damals.(zb pvp ehren system, endloses farmen von damals). Geh in deine 25er Inis und gammel dort dein Leben ab und beleidige Gelegenheitsspieler nicht als Kiddy, leidest ja schon an Realitätsverlust ...


----------



## Sasatha (25. Oktober 2007)

Kyalra77 schrieb:


> Ja du hast so recht, lieber FARMEN FARMEN FARMEN ... es gibt auch Leute die nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem PC hocken und trotzdem einmal Herioc wollen. Wo steht bitte das dadurch alles leichter wird??? Ja alles nur wegen den KIDDYS, so ne frechheit. Wer der Kiddy ist liegt dann wohl auf der Hand oder?, nach deiner Aussage! Wenn du keinen Spaß am Spiel hast dann lass es einfach sein, nur weil du nichts besseres zu tun hast als dir zuvor den Ruf zu farmen, können ja die Gelegenheitsspieler nichts dafür das du so dämmlich bist und dir das antust ... Du bist sicher auch so ein Flamer gewesen wie BC gekommen ist: BOah jetz kann ich mein roxxor T3 wegschmeissen und alles neu farmen, genauso wie du herum heulen wirst wenn das nächste Addon kommt. Nur weil es nicht mehr World of Hartz4-Empfänger ist wie damals.(zb pvp ehren system, endloses farmen von damals). Geh in deine 25er Inis und gammel dort dein Leben ab und beleidige Gelegenheitsspieler nicht als Kiddy, leidest ja schon an Realitätsverlust ...



Ähm sorry, aber ich glaube DU leidest hier ein bisschen.

1. Wieso ist es dämlich ruf zu farmen? Nur weil du keine Zeit dafür hast, muss du nicht andere Spieler beleidigen, die es getan haben.

und Nebenbei, so verkehrt ist die Idee mit den "Erfolgen" gar net, wenn mans genau betrachtet, könnte ich mit meinem 63 Rogue schon Höllenfeuerinstanzen und Echsenkesselinstanzen auf dem Heroic mode machen, da ich dort schon wohlwollend bin. Und bringt das jetz was? Nö^^ (es ist zb keine Vorraussetzung, dass man lvl 70 sein muss, um in ne hero reinzukommen, nur so nebenbei)

2. "World-of-HartzIV-Empfänger", der is gut, den muss ich mir merken! Gehts noch? Das ist pure Dummheit die da grade aus dir Rausbricht. Wie bitte schön, kann man verallgemeiner, wenn man Komplett T5 / T6 trägt, dass man dann Arbeitslos ist? Das ist ein Gerücht, dass vllt vereinzelt zutrifft, aber bestimmt nicht auf den größten Teil der Community.

3. Klar mit dem Kiddy hast, Recht, würde ich auch nicht durchgehen lassen, aber mit dem Rest deines Posts liegst komplett daneben!

4. Ich glaube nicht, dass es den Leuten um die Items ging, die rumgemosert haben, sondern um die Zeit, die Sie investiert hatten, aber das hast du wohl übersehen.


----------



## Crynaixa (25. Oktober 2007)

Dia696 schrieb:


> Hi, also ich finde was Blizz im mom macht eher ein Witz, leichter lvln, Inis sollen Leichter werden und nun auch noch Heroisch auf Wohlwollend?? na prima noch mehr Noobs die man durchziehen muss oder die die Inis versauen Prima.
> 
> Warum macht man solche erleichterungen den Nicht erst für die die Gewisse Erfolge erzielt haben. Zb Lvl 60, Lvl70, schon respektvoll, etc.
> 
> ...




Preq gibt es nur noch für Hyial und BT. Ergo muss man gar nicht mehr in die Heros um da überhaupt rein zu kommen.

Meiner Meinung nach keine gute Sache, wie schon viele Poster vor mir geschrieben haben. Ich freu mich nur drauf, wenn ich dann mal nen grün equipten Healer sehe, der mein in Tiefen hero den Schaden der Kolosse weg heilen zu können.....

Zum Glück geh ich nicht mit Randoms -.-


----------



## TheHaunted80 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ähhmm..zu dir Sasatha..hast dir wohl jut Zeit genommen für das, was ich geschrieben habe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer Blödsinn reinschreibt solltest du dich mal fragen.

Ein Hobby Eisenbahner der knapp 5Std. am Tag damit verbringt??? 
Häh??? 

Hast du schon Mal überlegt, das man sowas eine Sucht nennt? Wenn einer knapp 5 Std. PRO TAG für sein Hobby Zeit nimmt!? Falls es einen gibt, der soviel Zeit für ein Hobby hat!??

Und du willst mir erzählen Farmen macht dir Spass? Es wäre Sinn des Spiels?

Zitat: Oh hört hört, was ist denn der Sinn des Spiels? Hier einfach irgendwelchen Blödsinn reinschreiben kann jeder! Raiden und farmen gehört genauso zum Spielinhalt, wie das duellieren und sich mit anderen zu unterhalten.


Was hat das mit Blödsinn zu tun? Hast du dir eigentlich schon Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie lange man verbringt, nur Materialen sich zu besorgen? Wenn man nicht genügend Gold übrig hat!? 

Ruf etc..was es noch gibt zu "erfarmen" und es gehört zum Spiel? Natürlich gehört dies zum Spiel, will ich ja nicht bestreiten, nur nimmt es solche Ausmaße an, wo ein aussenstehender den Kopf schütteln würde und dir einen Vogel zeigen.

Als Beispiel fällt mir das ganze Equip ein, die man sich holen kann in der Arena: 
Erzähl einem nicht WoW Spieler, du müsstest fast täglich mehrere Stunden spielen (1-2 Monate) "nur" um dieses Set dir zu holen!?

Neutral betrachtet ist sowas nicht Normal.

Bestimmte Monster/Endbosse immer wieder zu killen, damit endlich der ersehnte Gegenstand gedroppt wird?

Sowas nennt man dann EHRGEIZ? Andauernd in die gleiche Ini zu gehen, bis es einem Raushängt!?

Kann man so und so sehen..

Ach ja..ein "Eisenbahnbauer" hat was am Ende erreicht, falls er aufhört! Er hätte wenigstens was Erschaffen und vorzuweisen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaokal (25. Oktober 2007)

Finde ich nicht so gut , denn nun kann jeder Dödel (entschuldigt die bezeichung) hero inis gehn der absolut NICHTS darin verloren hat..für alle die dafür endlos ruf gefarmt haben war die arbeit umsonst und v.a. kommen die grps mit grünem,wenns hoch kommt blauem 67-69er equip da ja net mal an den ersten mobs dabei find eich persönlich darum net so gut


----------



## Sasatha (25. Oktober 2007)

Oh mein Gott, das mit dem Eisenbahnbauer war ein Beispiel!

Es gibt auf jedem Gebiet Suchtis, selbst im Sport!!! (also versuch dich nicht damit rauszureden!)

Und wieso schreibe ich Blödsinn? Ein Hobby(Genuss) wird dann zur Sucht, wenn man dies in übertriebenen Maße geniesst.
(und ja selbst Eisenbahnbauer können Stunden vor ihren Eisenbahnen sitzen, weil es sie fasziniert und ihnen  Spaß bringt!) Und Bitte wo steht geschrieben, dass es schlecht ist Süchtig zu sein? Ich bin nach meiner Freundin auch Süchtig, und ist das jetzt schlimm? (ich hoffe nicht, sonst müsste ich sie verlassen)

Ja Farmen macht spaß(mir zumindest), wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, was ich daraus bauen kann, bzw wieviel gold ich damit verdiene etc.! und ja es gehört nun mal zum Spiel dazu, sonst könnte Blizz ja sagen, hei wir geben jedem 10k gold wenn er anfängt, und dann ist gut, dann brauch keiner mehr farmen!

Und ja ich kann es mir vorstellen, wie lange es dauert, denn von nix kommt nix!

Du redest von "müssen"? Bitte schön, wer zwingt einen, jeden Tag online zu sein? wer zwingt einen zu farmen? wer zwingt einen Arena/pvp zu machen? NIEMAND!! das entscheidet jeder für sich selber!

Und aussenstehende können das nicht beurteilen, also sollten sie sich mit ihren vögeln zurückhalten!


ähmm und deine Definition von Ehrgeiz, mal in allen Ehren, da verstehst du bissle was falsch! Ich meine damit, dass man wenn man neue Bosse sieht, dass mand en Ehrgeiz hat diese zu legen! und nicht ständig,die inni zu sehn, und auf droppluck zu hoffen, dass nennt man Ausdauer!


Ja der Eisenbahnbauer hat genau das gleiche erreicht wie der WOW-Spieler, nämlich dass er glücklich sit, mit dem was er erreicht hat! Bitte, was bringt ihm der Materielle Wert? Nix, denn am nächsten Tag wird er sich ein neues Projekt vornehmen, und wieder was neues bauen!


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

TheHaunted80 schrieb:


> Als Beispiel fällt mir das ganze Equip ein, die man sich holen kann in der Arena:
> Erzähl einem nicht WoW Spieler, du müsstest fast täglich mehrere Stunden spielen (1-2 Monate) "nur" um dieses Set dir zu holen!?
> 
> Neutral betrachtet ist sowas nicht Normal.
> ...



Betrachten wir das ganze mal nüchtern.
z.Z ist es in Arena so das man mindestens 10 Arenagänge die Woche machen muss, man darf auch mehr dann gehts schneller. Das sind keine Stunden täglich.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe fändest du es besser den Boss einmal legen und jeder bekommt das was er bräuchte. Da hätt ich dnn ne Frage. Wo bleibt der Spielspass wenn ich immer direkt das haben kann was benötigt wird?
Klar versteh ich dein Argument zu offt in die gleiche Ini für ein ausrüstungsteil, Aber Blizz gab uns allen mit BC ne Alternativen. Arena, BGs. Craften lassen, und wenn man sich die Drops mal so anschaut gibt es für einige sachen auch ne Alternative in ner andren Ini.
Ich denke vieles läuft hier im Thread in die falsche richtung, denn selbst wenn man Wohlwollend rein kann ändert es nichts am schwierigkeitsgrad der Ini, um einen Heroischen Boss zu sehn muss man durchdie Mobs kommen was mit schlechtem Equip fast unmöglich ist, diesen Boss dann auch noch zu legen um an den Loot zu kommen, hmm naja rechen dir deine chancen aus.
Mein follstes Verständnis für jeden der da rein möchte aber sammelt doch erst mal euer Equip zusammen das ihr da drin auch ne chance habt zu überleben.

Aso bevor ichs vergessen: auch der Epic hat was vorzuweisen auch wenns nur virtuel ist.


----------



## Nikesel (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich find es eig ganz gut ... denn das rumgefarme von Ruf ist nach ner Zeit echt nicht mehr schön .... und ich denke mal das ziemlich viele wissen das sie nicht in Heroics gehen sollten wenn sie noch größtenteils grünes equip haben oder so .... und es gibt halt auch inis in die zb ich garnicht drin war weils nicht wirklich was soooo dolles gibt .... das würde ja heißen das ich einfach nur sinnlos die ini rocken muss damit ich da heroic rein kann ... also ich find es wirklich okkee ... aber ist halt nur eine meinung von vielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (25. Oktober 2007)

@ Kyalra77
Wenn sich hier jemand als Kleinkind aufführt, dann wohl Du. Sofern Du keine Argumente hast, spar Dir Deine von Neid zerfressenen Beleidigungen einfach.

Und weil sich hier die ach so armen 5hs/Woche-Spieler (wird nie für die ganzen Heroic Inis reichen) über das Farmen beschweren, *macht es einfach nicht*. Aber verschont doch bitte mal all jene, welche die Voraussetzungen ohne Gewhine und Kleinkinderverhalten erfüllen wollen, mit eurem Gejammer. 

Achja ein Profi-Sportler macht auch immer und immer wieder das Gleiche, um sich zu verbessern. Genauso ist es mit den Raids, Heroic-Instanzen etc...mit der Zeit kommt die Routine und es geht nicht mehr um das Boss-Legen sondern nur noch um die Geschwindigkeit. Auch das ist mit dem Sport vergleichbar, bei einem Rennfahrer geht es nur noch um die Verbesserung der Rundenzeiten, nicht um das Beenden der Runde.



> Meiner Meinung nach keine gute Sache, wie schon viele Poster vor mir geschrieben haben. Ich freu mich nur drauf, wenn ich dann mal nen grün equipten Healer sehe, der mein in Tiefen hero den Schaden der Kolosse weg heilen zu können.....
> 
> Zum Glück geh ich nicht mit Randoms -.-



Als nächstes schreien die Dauerwhiner dann eben nach  Heroic-Nerf...Ich hoffe nur, Blizzard setzt mit WoTLK nicht wieder auf eine grüner Mist > Lila Taktik. Dann können sie sich das Spiel nämlich endgültig in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## Sasatha (25. Oktober 2007)

> Als nächstes schreien die Dauerwhiner dann eben nach Heroic-Nerf...Ich hoffe nur, Blizzard setzt mit WoTLK nicht wieder auf eine grüner Mist > Lila Taktik. Dann können sie sich das Spiel nämlich endgültig in die Haare schmieren.



soll nicht passieren, da sie aus bc gelernt haben.

Soweit ich es gelesen hab, werden die lila items so erst mit 78-80 erstzt.

Sprich der bruch zwischen den items wird nicht so krass wie bei pre-bc zu bc!


----------



## Malakas (25. Oktober 2007)

ahoi, 


ich find ab repektvoll hätte auch gereicht... bissi farmen ist nicht schlimm 

cheers


----------



## Kyalra77 (25. Oktober 2007)

Sasatha schrieb:


> Ähm sorry, aber ich glaube DU leidest hier ein bisschen.
> 
> 1. Wieso ist es dämlich ruf zu farmen? Nur weil du keine Zeit dafür hast, muss du nicht andere Spieler beleidigen, die es getan haben.
> 
> ...




Ich hab nicht behauptet das ich kein Leiden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das ich keine Zeit dafür habe und das mit dem Post bezüglich farmen, sollte an einige an den Thread gehen, die sich aufregen, weil es andere jetzt nicht so machen müssen. Fand es einfach nur komisch warum er Leuten die schuld gibt, mit denen er so und so nie spielen wird, und trotzdem meint das sie die Instanzen versauen oO ... Ich habe einen 70er Schurken mit dem ich auch nicht Respektvoll gefarmt habe, weil mir das einfach zu dumm war ... und derzeit spiele ich einen Magier hoch mit dem ich sicherlich mal reinwill, da die Non Herioc runs schon etwas öde sind. allerdings habe ich nicht gsagt das ich da mit 63 rein will, weil das ja gar keinen sinn ergibt und leichter wirds auch nicht ... Tja mann kommt rein aber bringen tut das niemanden was, oer seh ich das falsch?

Man nimm das nicht alles so ernst, das habe ich nur in meiner Rage geschrieben ... Hab ja nicht behauptet das alle Arbeitslos sind nur weil sie super Ausrüstung haben ... Habe einfach nur die Erfahrung gemacht das Leute durch Arbeitslose in der Vergangenheit (pvp) geblockt wurden oO ... Tut doch auch nichts zu sache ...

Will damit einfach nur sagen: Warum soll man extrem lange vorm PC sitzen wenn man es auch kürzer haben kann?


----------



## Stery (25. Oktober 2007)

Also wie schon so viele gesagt haben... Aif der einen Seite finde ich es in Ordnung da das ewige Rufgefarme mit Zeit schon etwas nervig wird... Ich hatte z.B. mit meinem Schurken mehr oder weniger Glück mit den Drops und hatte schon nach kurzer Zeit ein Ordentliche Equipment zusammen, musste aber trotzdem immer wieder in die normalen Inis weil ich den Ruf nicht voll hatte... das nervt einfach. 

Auf der anderen seite sehe ich es auch als Problem das die Leute dann direkt mit 70 denken alles locker clearen zu können. Obs an der Fähigkeit im Gruppenspiel oder am Equiptment liegt sei mal dahin gestellt. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man wieder zurück zu den Zugangsquest gehen. Diese sollte dann verschiedene Non-Heroic Inis und eine gewisse Ausrüstung voraussetzten. Natürlich kann man sich da auch noch Ziehen lassen aber das würde es schon wenig einschränken. Auf jedenfall stelle ich mir das Lustiger vor als ein und die selbe ini zum 100 mal zu machen...


----------



## ThomasO (25. Oktober 2007)

Für mich find ich es sch*** .
Da gibt man nen haufen Gold aus, Farmt wie blöde, geht zum zig-malsten in eine normale Ini usw. und am Ende ändert Blizz einfach die Vorgaben.

Für die Twinker finde ich es gut. Vielleicht finden sich endlich mal ordentliche Gruppen für Heroische Inis, in denen der Magier nicht vor dem Pull losbombt weil er mein, ich sei ja Lila und könne alles retten (kein Witz, ist passiert).

Mehr Twinker, also mehr Chars die rein können und müssen. Somit mehr Möglichkeiten für meinen Deff, sofern es nicht wieder heißt, wir nehmen lieber Schutzpala oder Bär-Druide -.- . Nicht mehr lange und Schamies tragen Platte dann ist eh alles egal.

Ach sch*** WoW, Warhammer soll endlich kommen.


----------



## Protois (25. Oktober 2007)

Davon abgeshen das falloutboy da ganz recht hat.. werden die leute bis sie das equip zusammen haben um in heroic ini´s zu "überleben" eh dann durch equip farmen auf respektvoll kommen. von daher bringt die änderung
irgendwie nicht wirklich was. (keine Vorteile- keine Nachteile).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Ach sch*** WoW, Warhammer soll endlich kommen.


dann ist Warhammer da und dein deff ist auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist von anfang an bei WoW eine Sache gewesen das man Ruf farmen kann und um gewisses zu bekommen auch muss. Der wo das nicht möchte kann es doch lassen, dann nimmt er auch in kauf gewisses nicht zu bekommen. Das gibts ja nicht erst seit BC.
Für jeden der bis vor dem letztem Patch die Pres zu SSC und MT gemacht war diese änderung genau so doof. Die haben sich die arbeit ja auch umsonst gemacht. Das die Pres auch auf diese Inis vorbereitet haben Intresiert heute niemand der da rein will aber durch die fehlende Pre trotzdem rein kann.
Es wird einfach so sein dann niemand mehr normale Inis möchte da es ja besseres Equip in Heroics gibt. Folge wird sein das es noch weniger Randomgruppen geben wird und im schlimmsten Fall erst recht kaum noch wer in Heroic gehn kann weil sich niemand das gewipe mehr antun möchte und sein Gold zum nächsten NPC zum reppen bringen möchte.


----------



## Oracos (25. Oktober 2007)

wer ist schon so dumm und geht mit irgendwelchen rnd noobs in heros selbst schuld wen man da in die tonne greift 

mein dudu war auch total crap equipt war aber schon mit lvl 68 respektvoll bei cenarius und für mein set bruahcte ich 3 urnether also fix gilden leute gefragt und durchgerusht wen 4 gute leute dabei sind fällts net ins gewicht wen ein crap equipter dabei is


----------



## BigKahoona (25. Oktober 2007)

TheHaunted80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ähhmm..zu dir Sasatha..hast dir wohl jut Zeit genommen für das, was ich geschrieben habe..
> 
> ...



Aloha!

Aua!

Gut das Beispiel mit dem Eisenbahner ist vielleicht nicht das beste, aber prinzipiell hat er recht, nimm halt einen Tennisspieler oder Fußballer als Vergleich.

Wenn Du da nicht täglich trainierst wirst Du niemals auf einem großen internationalen Tunier spielen (was gleichbedetend ist, daß du den 'high-end Content' nicht mitmachen können wirst).
Und selbst wenn du nur einigermaßen Erfolg in einer Regionalliga haben möchtest, solltest Du schon einwenig Zeit in dein Training investieren - mehrmals die Woche einige Stunden sind da keine Seltenheit!

Und mal ganz ehrlich: unterscheidet sich Konditionstraining so sehr vom Farmen, da muß man als Sportler auch durch, auch wenns nicht so viel Spaß mach wie ein Tunier oder Wettkampf.

Neutral betrachtet ist fast kein Hobby, daß man im "Leistungbereich" betreibt "normal" ... nur verstehen die Leute die sich einen Tennsischläger kaufen und einem Verein beitreten (und beides kostet Dich anfangs und monatlich mehr als WOW) normalerweise, daß sie damit nicht automatisch das gottgegebene Recht erweben an den Austrailian Open teilnehmen zudürfen. Seltsamerweise sehen das die meisten Gelegenheitspieler bei WOW immer deutlich anders, da "reicht" der Erwerb als Qualifikation aus.

Genau betrachtet ist WOW da sogar fairer als Sport, denn egal wie gut und viel ich nocht trainieren werde, ich werde niemals an einem internationalen Schwimmwettkampf teilnehmen können, da ich die nötigen "biometrischen" Maße nicht habe oder konzerviolinist werden, da ich zu alt bin. In viele Sportarten gibt es eine "Ideal-Proportion" der Arme/Beine/Rumpf, wenn du die nicht hast .. Pech gehabt, viel Glück im nächsten Leben, Du kannst immer noch ein guter Schwimmer (oder was weis ich) werden aber eben niemals ein olympischer Spitzenathlet.
Bei WOW muß ich mir nur die Frage stellen ob ich die Zeit investieren möchte - gut ein wenig skill gehört schon auch dazu, aber das ist bei entsprechender Zeitinvestition kein zu großes Problem. Wenn ich genügend Zeit reinstecke kann ich den schwarzen Tempel sehen.

Letzter Punkt: Natürlich hast Du etwas vorzuweisen / erschaffen: Deinen Charakter!
Der ist zwar nur ein digitales Produkt, aber ist ein digitales Produkt nicht real?
Natürlich kann ich den Charakter nur "vorführen" wenn ich einen Computer zur Hand habe, aber ohne Geige werde ich eine Partitur, die ich gelernt habe, auch nicht wirklich gut wiedergeben können.

Übrigends: Ich bin ein Gelegenheitspieler und werde wohl nie ein T?-Set besitzen! Aber was solls! Mir macht das Spiel so sehr viel Spaß, wenns nicht so wäre würde ich es nicht machen. Wenn das gleichzeitig bedeutet, daß es mir nicht genügend Spaß macht, um dreimal die Woche zu Raiden, dann ist dieser Content schlicht nicht für mich geeignet und ich brauche auch kein Raidequip.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen noch viel Spaß!


----------



## Grimmrog (25. Oktober 2007)

Alos zu thema equip, ich kann aj auch mit anderem Equip das nicht aus non heroics ist heroic gehen, als PvPler kann es ja mal sein,d aß man sich die PvP sets zusammen gefarmt hat, das reicht dann ja schließlich auch für ne heroic, wenn ich dann aber auf einmal doch noch zisch-mal in ne ini muss, um den ruf zu haben ist das zu aufwändig, lohnt sich nur für verzauberer, die freuen sich über die tollen items zum entzaubern.

und zu Tjas comment:

"""Und weil sich hier die ach so armen 5hs/Woche-Spieler (wird nie für die ganzen Heroic Inis reichen) über das Farmen beschweren, macht es einfach nicht. Aber verschont doch bitte mal all jene, welche die Voraussetzungen ohne Gewhine und Kleinkinderverhalten erfüllen wollen, mit eurem Gejammer. """

Er hat recht, ich habs ja auch angesprochen, ich hab die zeit eben nicht, und sag mir 13 Euro sind mir die Paar stunden Spielzeit wert.

Nur wenn blizzard auf der schiene bleibt laufen zu viele Spieler weg, und dann könenn die das Spiel nicht mehr finanzieren.

Und zum Modellbahnbauer, je mehr Zeit er an der Eisenbahn verbringt mit basteln, umso mehr material braucht er---> er hat mehr kosten, im vergleich zum weniger oft bastelnden,  schließlich braucht er mehr Baumaterial, Kleber 
Aber ich als weniger oft Spielender bezahle ja schließlich auch volle 13 € obwohl ich weniger zeit hab, ---> nur um mal zu zeigen, daß man das beispiel auch in umgedrehter Weise nutzen kann.
deshalb wird wow dann auch unattraktiv für weniger oft Spielende.

DEN KIDDYMODUS für instanzen fänd ich SAUGEIL, 
ABER er sollte nur dann eingeführt werden, wenn ein neues Addon rauskommt, und die alte ini damit halt uninteressant ist.

Sowas wie Naxx sollte so nen Modus jetzt haben, denn ich habe weder die Pre-q´s dazu noch die Zeit und Lust diese zu machen, und die Ini würd ich halt einfach mal um sie gesehen zu haben machen, aber das kann man ja unter den Vorrausetzungen die ich mitbringe vergessen.
Außerdem isses ja auch Schade daß die Entwickler sich nen Kopp machen sowas auf die Beine stellen, und dann sieht der großteil der Spieler nicht mal das was sie geschaffen haben.

Ich fänd immernoch nen 20h Spielzeit ticket für wow gut, ca 5€, dann würd ich auch wieder WoW zocken kommen, denn dann kann ich ja entscheiden, ob ich 13 € zahl, wenn ich mal Semesterferien hab, udn mehr Zeit um dann die ganze Zeit zu zocken, oder ob ich halt wenn ich weniger Zeit hab das 5€ Ticket nehm, denn Momentan spiel ich wow nicht, da ich leider auch nur 5-7h pro woche zeit hab, wenn überhaupt

und zum Thema Hartz 4, 1. gibts kein Hartz 4 das heißt Alg2
2. ist das auch eher ein sammelbegriff geworden für Leute die viel zeit haben zum zocken, also auch Schüler zum Beispiel, nehmt also nicht immer alles  so dermaßen zu ernst,
Bitte flamet euch nicht zu, das ist unkonstruktiv, steckt die Energie lieber in was sinnvolles, wenn das nämlich alle auf der Welt machen würden, könnten wie sicher schon auf dem Mars leben XD


----------



## TheHaunted80 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

@ BigKaahona: 

Sport mit WoW zu vergleich ist ein bissl strange, dann noch einen Leistungssportler mit WoW vergleichen, dies auch noch gleichzusetzen, da der Unterschied kaum vorhanden ist!?????

Wenn dies so wäre, was du hier beschreibst, hätte man dies Offiziell als Sport bestätigt.
(wie Schach, es ist kein Sport, erfüllt kein Kriterium, doch da Schach vor der Olympiade dagewesen ist, hat man es "zwangsweise" so akzeptiert)

Ich frage mich manchmal wo ich bei WoW gelandet bin.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber in einem Punkt kann ich dir zustimmen, dass das Spiel Spass macht und ich auch nur gelegenheitsspieler bin.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mir eingefallen ist, wir reden wahrscheinlich aneinander vorbei oder haben eine andere "Weltansicht".

Keine Ahnung ob Ihr noch Schüler oder Studenten seid!?

Wenn dem so ist, brauchen wir leider garnicht mehr zu diskutieren...

Ich lebe mit meiner Freundin zusammen und arbeite die Woche.

Wahrscheinlich versteht Ihr deswegen nicht, dass ich das Prinzip des Stundenlangen Farmens nicht verstehen kann, oder das Leute hier reinschreiben, man müsse halt so und soviel Stunden spielen...!?

Wenn man eine Verantwortung hat im Leben (Arbeit/Freundin/Freunde etc..) kommt man Automatisch nicht zu den gewünschten Stunden die man in WoW verbingen muss.

Ich sage absichtlich "muss", sonst kann man nicht in die Heroischen Instanzen, sieht im Leben nicht Illidan und den ganzen Kram den es noch gibt..

Ach zum eigentlichen Thema...

Finde die neue Regelung sehr gut, schneller aufzusteigen und nicht stundenlang den Ruf farmen zu müssen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich weis nicht, man hat für die 13€ im Monat alles was ein Progamer auch hat. Wenn ich das aus Zeitmangel nicht nutzen kann, sollte man es doch nicht zu einem Argument machen um weniger Zahlen zu müssen, schlieslich hat fast jeder der sich WoW/BC gekauft hat gewust was auf ih zu kommt an finazielen Leistungen. Das hat jeder der nach dem freien Monat weiter gezockt hat auch akzeptiert.
Es gibt vieles zu erleben wenn man lvl 70 ist man muss auch den endcontent nicht mitmachen, besucht die alten Inis, mit 70 sind die jetzt auch schaffbar ohn 40er Raids, auch da gibts was zu sehn und ist bei weitem nicht so Zeitbindent da einige Inis nicht nach 8 Tagen resetten, siehe Raidkalender.
Wer sich für den PvPendcontent entschieden hat und trotzdem auch PvEcontend möchte muss ich halt auch dran halten. Was auch heist wenn du Respekfoll brauchst Ruf farmen, wenn du Wohlwollend brauchst Ruf farmen. Wenn ich Gladiset möchte muss ich mir ja auch ne Arenagruppe suchen und die Punkte sammeln.
Es wird eh so weiter gehn das es in Zukunft Spieler geben wird die sich für PvP entscheiden und PvE nur zum lvl benutzen und viele PvEler PvP nur im openbereich kennen lernen. Und es wird immer wieder Leute geben die es einfacher haben möchten. Klar will jeder mal BT von innen sehn auch die werden ihre Chance dazu haben und wenn sie dafür lvl80 oder mehr haben, aber auch das kann jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

TheHaunted80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @ BigKaahona:
> 
> ...


Auch ich habe Familie mit der ich zusammen lebe, und einen Beruf dem ich nachgeh, und schaffe es in Heroicinis zu kommen, Illidan werde ich auch irgendwann sehn, wahrscheinlich erst mit lvl 80 aber ich werde.
Da fällt mir ein ich habe ihm ja schon gegenüber gestanden 1 Minute bevor ich meinen Drachen bekam. Ups sry.
Ich habs vorhin schon geschrieben aber ich tu es gern wieder.
Jeder der sich ein Spiel kauft weis auf waser sich einlässt, und weiss wieviel Zeit er investiert, wenn Bliiz etwas entgegen kommt mit jetzt weniger Ruf wird es bald schreie geben nach Nerv Heroics und irgendwann will man mit lvl 1 Arthas plätten können. Ich für meine Teil dachte immer man baut sich seinen Char auf umd sich dann damit auf Raids, Heroics ..... zu stürzen. Jeder hat die möglichkeit ab lvl 58 bei den Scherbenweltfraktionen Ruf zu farmen, aber ihr beginnt mit lvl 70 damit, also haben viele 12lvl verschenkt und jetzt will jeder alles zum halben Preis.


----------



## Sasatha (25. Oktober 2007)

/sign @ richi

und nur zur info @ The Haunted

es gibt bei mir in der gilde genau 4 leute die noch zur schule gehn,der rest arbeitet studiert oder macht eine ausbildung. und trotzdem sind wir im bt angekommen.

rede dich nicht damit raus, denn ich geh auch 9-11 stunden jeden tag arbeiten (ok, im urlaub mal net)

wenn du nicht bereit bist die zeit zu investieren, dann lass es. keiner zwingt dich zu farmen bzw dieses spiel zu spielen! wie oben schon mal geschreiben, es MUSS niemand soviel spielen! nur wie er es verkraften kann, wenn dann der erfolg nicht so schnell eintritt, dann ist das normal! (man fängt bei der arbeit ja auch nicht mit einem Chefgehalt an!)

Bitte, was hast du dir denn unter einem mmorg vorgestellt?

und ja man kann das game mit sport vergleichen, da es vergleichsweise dieselbe ansprüche stellt, die man erbringen muss um "erfolgreich" zu sein.


----------



## TheHaunted80 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

@ sasatha:

Du arbeitest 9-11 Stunden pro Tag und dann kannst du dich noch Stunden hinter WoW setzen?

Net schlecht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bezweifle ich..aber wurst..hab mir schon gedacht, dass es hier zu nix führt, wer das wirkliche Leben mit einem SPIEL vergleicht - Sport/Arbeit etc..ist mir ein bissl suspekt..

Wir haben zwei verschiedene Meinungen, auch wenn mir dieser vergleich mit dem Sport nicht in den Kopf rein will..

Es ist das gleiche wie Sport, weil man Zeit investieren muss um gut zu sein..ach ja..was für ANSPRÜCHE???

Du bist doch 22jahre alt oder?

Würde mich interessieren, was du arbeitest...


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

Also jetzt holen wir alle mal tief Luft, und dan ein befreiendes HUUUSSSAAAAAA
So 
gehts wieder? 
Falls nich nochmal von vorne.

Wir haben hier ein Spiel. In den Meisten Spielen ist der Sinn zu gewinnen.
In den meisten Sportarten ist das Ziel zu gewinnen, naja oder dabei gewesen zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn man nicht gewonnen hat.
In einem MMO ist das Ziel der Weg würd ich mal Philosofisch sagen.
In dem Sport Walking, nordigwalking... ist das Ziel hmmm, dabei gewesen zu sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer arbeiten geht tut dies um Geld zu verdienen damit er unsere Wirtschaft ankurbelt, Angis gehalt bezahlt und sein Miete, Essen .... Im grossen ganzen also davon lebt. Habe ich mir eine berufliche Kariere wie Angi ausgesucht, schaff ich mir ne blöde Frisur an und suche mir nen dicken Gönner. Sieht meine Kariere wie bei Herrn Hartz aus, Arbeite ich mich an die Spitze eines Konzerns hoch den ich dann besch.....eiden ausnehme.
Oder ich gehe aufn Bau und arbeite was und bekommen Geld.
In einem uns allen bekanntem MMO gibt es ne Währung, statt € ist es da Gold, und wenn ich nen dicken Gönner möchte brauche ich Ruf, möchte ich gewinnen brauch ich halt Ehre.
Man könnte die vergleiche nicht einsehen wollen, aber Trotzdem sind diese da. Möchte ich Fussballspieler werden, kann ich das auch Barfuss tun und auf einem Braschenplatz, es geht aber auch auf gepflegtem Rasen und in neuen teuren Addidas oder Nike und nem tollen Triko statt nem Feinrippunterhemd.


----------



## Konradio (25. Oktober 2007)

@supparichie
genau meine meinung.....( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## TheHaunted80 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hab jetzt den Großteil nicht verstanden, was du übers Geld verdienen geschrieben hast.

Mehr als verwirrend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ABER dein PRINZIP ist mir jetzt verständlich, man spielt um zu gewinnen!

Und um zu gewinnen sollte jeder das Richtige Equip besitzen, denn damit kommt einer voran!

Roger oder liege ich falsch?

So eine Ansichstweise ist schon ein bisschen banal!?

Aber wenn man es nicht so genau nimmt, könnte man behaupten du hast Recht.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

Man kommt besser voran mit besserem Equip, mit schlechtem Equip geht auch. Michi Schumi hätte ja auch die F1 mit nem Card von seinem Papi fahren können. Gewinnen hätte er damit können aber doch etwas schwerer als mit Ferrari. Das war Vergleich Sport, jetzt kommt Vergleich Arbeit pass opp:
Mann Arbeitet auf Bau (was im Sommer schonmal 14 Stunden am Tag sein können) hat nen Kleinen Uhrmacherhammer(gibt es nicht, meine nen kleinen billigen Hammer) und will nen Nagel in die wand hauen. Geht nicht Cheff mus Geld (Gold)  locker machen und Guten Hammer kaufen gehn. Kann Chef aber nur wenn Arbeiter gut arbeitet das Chef genug Gold hat um Palahammr zu kaufen. Ups jetzt hab ich was verwechselt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Thema Arbeit es gibt Sogar Jobs da geht man 24 Stunden arbeiten. Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## busaku (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich persönlich finde es lächerlich.. Tut mir leid, wenn ich das so sage aber das ist echt nen Witz.. In den Instanzen kann man so viel lernen -.- So wird jeder Depp auf die Heroics losgelassen und vorallem auch auf Kara! 
Natürlich ist es gediegen, wenn man als Twink schneller in die Heros kommt.. aber naja.. s.o. 

/dagegen!


----------



## ApoY2k (25. Oktober 2007)

Is mir inzwischen sogar völlig egal... Wenn man keine Randomgruppen mehr braucht, hat sich das Thema mit "die ganzen Deppen kriegen jetzt den Key" eh erledigt.

Tip: Sucht euch vier Kollegin(nen), die gut spielen können, und ihr habt nie wieder Probleme mit Randoms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Is mir inzwischen sogar völlig egal... Wenn man keine Randomgruppen mehr braucht, hat sich das Thema mit "die ganzen Deppen kriegen jetzt den Key" eh erledigt.
> 
> Tip: Sucht euch vier Kollegin(nen), die gut spielen können, und ihr habt nie wieder Probleme mit Randoms
> 
> ...


Jo oder siehe neues Buffed Magazin man macht sich mehrere Acc auf nimmt sich entsprechend viel PCs zur hand und macht seinen Raid allene  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (25. Oktober 2007)

Mit der Abstimmung kann ich ja mal gar nichts anfangen. Bis auf Konsortium bin ich schon lange überall ehrfürchtig. Dass ich diesen Schritt von Schneesturm nicht gut finde, hat allerdings nichts damit zu tun, dass ich es anderen Leute nicht gönne, es einfacher zu haben.
Der Grund, warum ich diese Änderung mehr als lästig finde, ist ein anderer.
Vor BC und in den normalen Instanzen in BC war es doch öfter so, dass random irgendein Vollpfosten dabei war, welcher den ganzen Run versaut hat.
In den heroischen Instanzen ist mir dies bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nie passiert, weil die Leute in der Regel allein schon durch die Dauer des Spielens (Ruffarmen) sich genug Skill angeeignet hatten, um eine Heroic zu schaffen.
Genau dies wird nun durch die neue Änderung torpediert, was zur Folge hat, dass man nicht mehr so einfach random mitgehen kann in der Annahme, die Leute bekommen das schon gebacken, sondern sich entweder vor Beginn das Equip der Leute ansehen muss und dann vielleicht sogar der ein oder andere "freundlich zu bitten ist", die Gruppe zu verlassen (ganz toll für die Stimmung...) oder man eben ausschließlich nur noch mit Leuten geht, die man kennt.
Dies finde ich persönlich sehr schade, denn gerade durch die Heroics habe ich vielle fitte und nette Leute kennenlernen können


----------



## adrîéne (25. Oktober 2007)

Finds auch super!!!! War doch sowiso ein Witz

Habe zwar schon 3 Fraktionen fertig mit meinem Main.

Aber dadurch wird die Arbeit bei meinen Twinks gespart.


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2007)

Kyalra77 schrieb:


> Geh in deine 25er Inis und gammel dort dein Leben ab und beleidige Gelegenheitsspieler nicht als Kiddy, leidest ja schon an Realitätsverlust ...



Auch wenn man in Rage ist (warum eigentlich?), bitte ein klein wenig den Gang rausnehmen. Wobei Du es ja schon selbst relativiert hasst in einem späteren post.


----------



## adrîéne (25. Oktober 2007)

Falloutboy schrieb:


> Naja, man muss schon abwägen, dass viele 70er lange gefarmt haben nur um endlich heroic gehem zu können.
> Nun aber kann fast jeder neue 70er sofort heroic gehen.
> Dass wiederum ist natürlich totaler Quatsch da man mit blau/grünem 65-69 Equip nicht mal an den Trash-Mobs vorbeikommt, also sind Non-Heroic-Instanzgänge vor Heroic-Innis sowieso Pflicht.
> MfG
> Falloutboy(Madmortem/70 Hunter)





klar sind Non-Heroic-Instanzgänge Pflicht.....10-20 können aber schon ausrechen wenn man nebenbei pvp macht

und damit ist man noch nicht bei jeder fraktion respektvoll


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

adrîéne schrieb:


> klar sind Non-Heroic-Instanzgänge Pflicht.....10-20 können aber schon ausrechen wenn man nebenbei pvp macht
> 
> und damit ist man noch nicht bei jeder fraktion respektvoll



Tja da frag ich mal dumm, ist dir mal die Idee gekommen das es auch Spieler gibt die kein PvP machen?
Aber wenn du auch PvP machen willst das dauert eben beides länger weil du ja beides betreibst, da bist du auch noch selber schuld für.


----------



## takeo2 (25. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Tja da frag ich mal dumm, ist dir mal die Idee gekommen das es auch Spieler gibt die kein PvP machen?
> Aber wenn du auch PvP machen willst das dauert eben beides länger weil du ja beides betreibst, da bist du auch noch selber schuld für.



Ich hab mit meinem Krieger keine PvP Items gehabt, hatte aber nach 2 Tagen (nicht netto spielzeit) einige
nützliche blaue 70er tank items und mein D3-Set voll, was meiner Ansicht nach für heroic locker reicht.
Man sollte natürlich nicht mit grün bis hellblauem lvl equip direkt in die heroic innis gehen, aber die Ruf-
farmerei war wirklich übertrieben nervig.

Gruß, Takeo


----------



## Groar (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es spaßig wie vehemt hier einige die totgeschlagene Zeit verteidigen.^^

Ich lese immer wieder "whine, whiner, kiddies" (diese Art der Argumentation zeugt meiner Meinung nach eher von Unreife, als eine ehrliche und/oder naiv gestellte Frage oder formulierte Antwort eines jüngeren Zockers)

Komisch das das immer wieder von denjenigen kommt, die das ewig Gefarme verteidigen, damit ja keine "Noobs" heroic gehen können. Die "Noobs" werden sowieso früher oder später mal den highend content versuchen zu sehen. Nur wollen unsere Herren Dauerzocker dann schon damit durch sein, und anfangen das nächste Addon "durchspielen"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die, die hier hauptsächlich dagegen argumentieren, geben damit doch nur zu, das sie die investierte Zeit für verloren ansehen, wenn Anderen, die nicht bereit waren so viel Zeit zu opfern, jetzt der Zugang erleichtert wird.

Es wird immer einen geben der seine Klasse trotz max Lvl gar nicht oder noch nicht richtig spielen kann. Aber daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, wenn man weiterhin ewig Ruf und Gold farmen muss für alles Mögliche...


Sport und WoW zu vergleichen, paßt einfach nicht!

Ich habe einen reelen Gegenwert beim (Hobby)-Sport, der sich bei WoW auf digitale Daten beschränkt, die sich, wenn man den Stecker zieht, auf ein mehr oder weniger fundiertes Wissen über die Spielwelt von WoW und die Fähigkeit mit den Händen die Tastatur zu bedienen und eine Maus zu schubsen begrenzt.

Wenn ich z.B. Kampfsport betreibe, dann kann ich das überall und jederzeit machen, und selbst wenn ich aus dem Verein austrete, kann mir keiner das Gelernte nehmen und ich kann es für mich selbst noch weiter machen. Bei WoW begrenzt sich das auf die Speicherdauer meiner Chars, bevor sie endgültig gelöscht werden.^^ Wenn ich mit WoW aufhöre, habe ich "Nichts" in der Hand. (Zur Erinnerung ich rede nicht von Wettkämpfen, sondern wenn man es als Hobby betreibt!)


Es kam immer mal wieder der Begriff Arbeit auf! Ein Job an der Pommesbude nebenan, oder dergleichen (ich will das keinesfalls in den Dreck ziehen, auch ich habe früher gekellnert), hat nicht wirklich was mit dem richtigen Berufsleben zu tun. Für sich und seine Familie aufkommen, ist etwas anderes als sich ein paar Euro dazuzuverdienen.

Einige hier haben sehr tolerante Familien, wenn sie schreiben, das sie trotz allem mehrmals die Woche raiden. Aber das wird sicher nicht auf Dauer gut gehen... (ich drück euch die Daumen das doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Zu den paar Leuten, die hier, ganz gleich ob dafür oder dagegen, nicht in der Lage sind objektiv zu argumentieren und zu diskutieren, und stattdessen meinen ihre unausgegorenen Standpunkte mit Beleidigungen zu verstärken, ihr habt hier in meinen Augen nichts verloren.

Ich bin hier um Anderen meine Ansicht verständlich zu machen, und um mir andere Stichtweisen erklären zu lassen.

Wer mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen kann, bekommt eine epic-pm von mir!^^


----------



## BigKahoona (26. Oktober 2007)

Groar schrieb:


> Ich finde es spaßig wie vehemt hier einige die totgeschlagene Zeit verteidigen.^^
> 
> Ich lese immer wieder "whine, whiner, kiddies" (diese Art der Argumentation zeugt meiner Meinung nach eher von Unreife, als eine ehrliche und/oder naiv gestellte Frage oder formulierte Antwort eines jüngeren Zockers)
> 
> ...




Aloha!

Ich möchte nur noch einmal kurz den Sportvergleich aufgreifen (.. den ich für nicht so unsinnig erachte!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erstens schöpfst Du aus einem Raid oder auch einer guten Inigruppe durchaus auch andere Vorteile als einen gut equipten Charakter ... zum Beispiel Teamgeist und Koordination. 
Probier nen Heroicrun mit einer unkoordinierten Gruppe und mit einem Team aus deiner engsten Friendlist, du wirst (in den meisten Fällen) einen deutlichen Unterschied im Erfolg erleben.

Diese "Werte" werden dir auch nicht genommen, wenn WoW den Bach runter geht oder Du zu einem anderen Online-Spiel ähnlicher Struktur wechselst.

Natürlich ist der Computer ein Hilfmittel (Sportgerät) das Du zum ausüben des Hobbies brauchst, daher hinkt lediglich Dein Kampfsport vergleich. Vergleichst Du es aber mit Skifahren, Rennfahren oder anderen Sportarten, bei denen Du ein Sportgerät benötigst, so wirst Du feststellen, daß Formel 1 ohne ein Auto eine recht sinnfreie Beschäftigung ist (wie ein Online-Spiel ohne Computer).
Außerdem wenn Du einen Kampfsport ohne Trainingspartner bereibst bleibt auch nicht mehr übrig als reines Konditionstraining, ich mache Teak-Wan-Do (wie WOW eher ein Gelegenheitshobby) und habe bisher keinen echten Kampfsport-Autodidakten erlebt ... aber viele die sich dafür halten!

Ich habe einige Freunde die sportlich sehr aktiv sind und daher finde ich den Zeitaufwandsvergleich Sport/WOW schon recht angebracht. Du kannst Tischtennis spielen in dem Du dich einmal in der Woche an eine Platte stellst (eher mein Ding) oder Du kannst Tischtennisspielen und 3-4mal Wöchentlich trainieren, am Wochende auf Tuniere fahren und dich im Verein engagieren. Beide Spielertypen werden unterschiedlich weit kommen ... und das ist auch gut so, aus sportlicher Sicht.

Noch zwei artverwandte Themen, die kein Kommentar zu Dir sind: 
Erstens:
Irgendwo stand auch, daß Schach kein richtiger Sport ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das möchte ich aufs schärfste bestreiten und wüßte gerne wieso dem so sein sollte! Nur weil es ein geistiger Wettkampf ist?
Wenn man schon über die "Tauglichkeit" einer Sportart streiten sollte (und ob diese olympisch ist oder nicht), dann schlage ich vor alle Sportarten mit einem subjektiven Bewertungsrahmen auszuklammern (Eiskunstlauf, Kunstspringen ect); gerade bei erst genanntem Beispiel ist bekannt, daß Wettkämpferinnen ab einem bestimmten Alter keine Erfolge mehr erzielen können, da sie wegen des Alters schlechter bewertet werden als gleichgute, "anmutigere", jüngere Teilnehmerinnen, was sich meiner Meinung nach nicht zur Idee eines Wettkampfes paßt.

Zweitens:
Man erschafft beim Spielen außer Spaß nix!
Dem stimme ich eigentlich zu (mal von Kolateralschäden wie Teamgeist ect abgesehen), aber im Gegenzug würde ich gerne die Frage in den Raum stellen, was ein Profi-Formel 1 Pilot erschafft? Oder ein Profi-Fußballer? Und warum - sollte mir jemand ein reales Produkt nennen können -, ist diese weit "wertvoller" und finanziell besser honoriert - als das Produkt, das der Profileichtathlet (bei gleichem Trainingsaufkommen) produziert.
Sport bleibt in erster Linie ein Spiel/Hobby! Lediglich die gesellschaftliche Anerkennung des Umstandes, daß Bosis Becker viel Zeit in ein Spiel gesteckt hat gepaart mit einem Gefühl von nationaler Leistung, wenn er besser als ein Tennsispieler eines anderen Landes ist, machen ihn zum Millionär, er wäre es nicht hätte er genauso viel Zeit in Tischtennis oder Squash investiert.

Abschließend:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich will eigentlich gar nicht das ewige gefarme (ob nach Ruf oder Materialien) verteidigen.
Mir liegt es nur - quasi als Advocatus Diaboli - eine andere Sichweise mal zu verdeutlichen. Ich finde aber auch die Einstellung vieler meiner Gelegenheitsspieler-kollegen, die Leute die viel Zeit (ein äußerst kostbares Gut in unserer Gesellschaft! ) in dieses Hobby stecken als "Menschen mit selsamen Prioritäten" oder "Menschen mit zu viel Zeit" abstempeln, auch nicht in Ordnung!

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen noch viel Spaß und ein entspanntes, erfreuliches Wochenende!

"Der Mensch schlägt die Zeit so lange tot, bis diese sich dafür rächt!" >hab leider vergessen von wem< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gobble (29. Oktober 2007)

Also ich persönlich sehe das mit farmen etwas anderes. ich war kaum 70, war ich nach 1-2 instanzruns bei dem ruf auf respektvoll. Einfach die ganzen quests in der umgebung machen bevor man 70 ist. und den rest dann mit ein paar mal inzen. so steht man mit lvl 69 kurz vor respektvoll und muss dann nu noch 1-2mal in ide instanz rein.


----------



## Rheinman (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde die Änderung gut. Endlich habe ich mehr Leute zur Auswahl, die mit mir in heroische Instanzen gehen. Und es wird auch mit schlechter ausgerüsteten Chars klappen. Ist halt mal ein Wipe mehr drin. Na und! Sollen die Angeber unter den Vielzockern meckern und neidisch sein, weil sie "soviel" Zeit darin investiert haben, Respektvoll zu werden. LOOOL Immerhin seit ihr schon drin und die anderen müssen immer noch warten.


----------



## Arcina (29. Oktober 2007)

und während se warten wärens längst schon respektvoll... weiß echt net wo das prob dran liegt das man respektvoll bei den fraktionen wird... sooft muss man da auch net in die inis rein... nur der vorteil is halt bei jedem non-heroic run haste gute chance es zu überleben und gutes equip aus der ini zu ziehn das dann verhindert, daß man sich von mob-gruppe zu mob-gruppe stirbt... aber naja... jedem das seine... wer gern repkosten farmen geht.. viel spass dabei^^


----------



## suppaRichie (29. Oktober 2007)

Arcina schrieb:


> und während se warten wärens längst schon respektvoll... weiß echt net wo das prob dran liegt das man respektvoll bei den fraktionen wird... sooft muss man da auch net in die inis rein... nur der vorteil is halt bei jedem non-heroic run haste gute chance es zu überleben und gutes equip aus der ini zu ziehn das dann verhindert, daß man sich von mob-gruppe zu mob-gruppe stirbt... aber naja... jedem das seine... wer gern repkosten farmen geht.. viel spass dabei^^


Diese Diskusion hat sich totgelaufen.
1. Jeder der rein möchte sieht jetzt eine berechtigte Chance rein zu kommen. Da intresiert es wenig das man nicht Equipt genug dafür ist. Wie Rheinmann schon sagte:
*Und es wird auch mit schlechter ausgerüsteten Chars klappen. Ist halt mal ein Wipe mehr drin.*
Das dieses natürlich sehr an der Motivation nagen kann, und auch das Gold das viele für Flugfähigkeit sparen langsam immer weniger wird, will jetzt niemand von denen einsehn.
2. Denen die schon Hero gehn, ob Vielspieler oder Wenigspielern, wird jetzt eh nicht geglaubt das es keine grosse Sache is Respektfoll zu werden. Da müsste man sich ja eingestehn das man bis lvl 70 ws falsch gemacht hat oder ganz einfach nicht vorausgedacht hat. 
Ich wiederhole maln ein paar Sachen die wichtig für Ruf sind:
Jede Quest seit BC gbt bei einer oder mehreren Fraktionen Ruf.
Es gibt für jede Ini Questen ie man machen kann, die ebenfalls Ruf bringen.
Wenn ich also wie von vielen vorgschlagen mir die Quests bis lvl 70 aufhebe weil es mehr Gold bringt habe ich einen Fehler gemacht, weil es für zwar mehr Gold gibt aber der Ruf fehlt, den ich ja jetzt erst machen muss, un wer geht mit lvl 70noch gerne in eine Ini die für  lvl 62 ausgelgt ist. Die man ja auch schon zu genüge oft drin war, nur halt mit viel weniger Ruf als ausbeute.
Es mag jetzt hart klingen, aber ihr habt fehler gemacht als ihr och am lvln wart und wollt das jetzt so ausgebügelt haben. Das ist euer Recht, die Chance dazu bekommt ihr ja jetzt. 
Was aber euer warten angeht gebe ich Arcina foll recht, hättet ihr beim Lvln gequestet bräuchtet ihr vieleich je Fraktion 2-3 mal die 70er Ini zu machen und ihr wärt schon Respektfoll. Den meisten Ruf bekommt man immernoch durch das erüllen von Quests und nicht durchs killen von Mobs.


----------



## Gomphosís (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also machdem ich hier den Sportvergleich gelesen habe ist mir was klar geworden.

Bin selbst sehr lange Rennrad gefahren...Anateur zwar...aber doch mit gewissem Trainingsaufwand.
Nun das "Equip" also das Rennrad hat sich hier ständig verbessert und normalerweise ist es so, dass die Profis diese Equip zuerst testen und benutzen dürfen. Als Amateur kriegst du es dann so ca. 2 Jahre. Dann gibts aber für die Profis eh was Neues.

Ich denke so sehr anders is das auch bei WoW nicht. (Der Content hat ein gewisses Verfallsdatum und wird auch den Amateuren zugänglich)

Aber kein Radprofi wird sich je aufregen, dass ein Amateur irgendwann die Chance hat sein Material von vor zwei Jahren zu fahren.

Nun für alle die es unfair finden, dass sie so lange gefarmt haben. Es war und ist doch Euer Anspruch vorne dran zu sein, Content zuerst zu erleben und dafür seid ihr eben bereit viel zu investieren. Dafür meinen ganz klaren Respekt. Sich aber jetzt hinstellen und sich ärgern, dass nun nach einiger Zeit auch die "Amateuere" nachziehen, stellt doch genau das in Frage....war es euch also die Farmerei wirklich wert...ist es euch ausreichend Genugtuung zuerst und früher die nächste T-Set-Stufe zu erreichen???

GENAU diesen Ineren Konflikt zeigen hier viele auf. Und dass muss man klar für sich selbst entscheiden.

Im Übrigen gibt es aber wirklich noch andere Gründe WoW zu spielen...Freunde und Soziale Interaktion...also man sollte nich alles Equip oder Contentriding festmachen.


Hoffe so mancher denkt mal drüber nach.

Gomph


----------



## Mojo2 (30. Oktober 2007)

Also ich betrachte das jetzt ma mit gemischten Gefühlen, einerseits is es geil, weil einem die farmerei schon derb auf den senkel geht, außerdem findet man dann mehr Leute, weil einfach mehr den Zugang dazu haben,

Was aber widerum ein Nachteil ist... es laufen genügend noobs rum, und wenn man so einen für heroic erwischt is alles am arsch. Widerrum is ne Heroic Instanz kein Zuckerschlecken, da sind die trash mobs wie non-heroic Bosse. Das schafft net jeder, und das kann jeder bezeugen, der schon ma heroic war xD

bis man respektvoll is hat man vllt genügend Erfahrung um dann heroic zu gehn, davor glaub ich aber eher kaum, da man wohlwollend schon durch normale quests schafft, man muss net mal in der ini gewesen sein um heroic machen zu können. Da werden wieder etliche Leute flamen, weil sie n Noob in der Grp haben...

Naja juckt mich nemme ich zock kein WoW mehr xD

viel spaß beim wipen^^


----------



## Wondrazil (31. Oktober 2007)

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, dass alle Leute mit grünem Equip Kiddies sind?

Euch ist nicht zufällig in den Sinn gekommen, dass das aus Zeitmangel resultieren könnte und viele dieser Leute mehr Erfolg im Real-Life haben als ihr alle zusammen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber mich würde es ankotzen, von Leuten, die außerhalb von WoW meilenweit von einem selbst entfernt sind, als Kiddie bezeichnet zu werden, weil man ihren Equip-Anforderungen nicht entspricht. Denkt mal drüber nach, was wirklich wichtig ist.

Und nein, ich trage kein grünes Equip mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigKahoona (31. Oktober 2007)

Wondrazil schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, dass alle Leute mit grünem Equip Kiddies sind?
> 
> Euch ist nicht zufällig in den Sinn gekommen, dass das aus Zeitmangel resultieren könnte und viele dieser Leute mehr Erfolg im Real-Life haben als ihr alle zusammen?
> 
> ...



Aloha!

Ich habe Real-Life Erfolg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn ich es nicht komplett falsch verstehe sagt niemand was davon, daß Spieler die "nicht-epic-equipt" sind Kiddies sind, aber viele warnen vor Spielern, die mit hauptsächlich grünem Equip heroic gehen wollen.

Klar reißt die Fähigkeit und das Equip der anderen vier Spieler ne ganze Menge raus und wenn Du den Spieler kennst und magst, sollte es dir eh wurscht sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bedenke auch, daß jemand der seinen Char halbwegs sinnvoll bis 70 levelt, alleine durch normale Bossdrops und Instanzen-Questbelohnungen und Gruppenquestbelohnungen ein sehr breites "blaues" Spektrum haben kann, ohne das er zum Dauerzocker werden muß. Durch den Beruf ab 70 erstellbare und benutzbare Gegenstände stellen dann sehr oft die ersten Epics.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer also fast komplett grün ist, hat meist einfach nur sehr schnell gelevelt um 70 zu erreichen und wahrscheinlich nicht viele Instanzen / Gruppenquests gemacht. Dieser Umstand ist natürlich keine Garantie, aber doch ein Indiz, daß mit demjenige ein gewisses "Streßlevel" verbunden ist - gerade wenn auch der Rest der Gruppe nicht komplett episch ist, sondern sich in der "prä-Kara-Phase" befindet.  

Aber wie schon gesagt, vielleicht verstehe ich das ja falsch oder sehe es zu "blau"-äugig!

Wie dem auch sein, wünsche ich noch viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Wondrazil (31. Oktober 2007)

BigKahoona schrieb:


> Aloha!
> 
> Ich habe Real-Life Erfolg!
> 
> ...



Die Problematik, die entsteht, wenn "Grünlinge" in Heroics gehen, erkenne ich schon auch.
Mein Einwand bezog sich nur auf mindestens 10 Posts, die auf den ersten paar Seiten zu lesen waren. Habe mir nicht den kompletten Thread durchgelesen.

Als ich bis 70 levelte, war bei mir das Problem, dass ich aufgrund Berufstätigkeit erst abends Zeit hatte und dass einfach keine ordentliche Grupppe zustande kam, wenn man mal in Instanzen gehen wollte. Und mit ordentlich meine ich, dass Spieler auch bis zum Ende in der Gruppe bleiben und nicht davor abhauen, weil die Mama schreit oder ähnliches. SOWAS bezeichne ich als Kiddies!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: ich sehe es genauso, dass man mit grünen Items in Heroics nichts verloren hat und erstmal sein Equip auf ein ordentliches Niveau bringen sollte. Nur die ganzen Kiddie-Rufe sollten mal verstummen. Und hier dürften sich sehr viele zu Recht angesprochen fühlen (du z.B. schonmal nicht. Das lese ich aus deiner Schreibweise heraus, dass du kein Kiddie mehr bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

So weit, so gut...


----------

